# Downhillperformance Reign 2 LTD eher schlecht - Erfahrungen?



## RALLE K. ! (29. August 2016)

Ich glaube, das Thema gibt's noch nicht...

Hallo!

Das *Reign 2 LTD von 2015* hat ja trotz eher einfachem Dämpfer in jedem Test ein Ergebnis a là "_Minidownhiller_", "_Spitzenperformance bergab_", "_schluckt alles weg_"... geholt.

Nun - bei mir will sich dieses Feeling einfach nicht einstellen. 
Und ich weiß durchaus, wie man Dämpfer/Gabel einstellt, daran kann's nicht liegen...

Der Hinterbau (Monarch RT ohne Bottomless Rings) arbeitet eher zäh und unwillig, verhärtet bei schnellen Schlägen und gibt dennoch nicht den vollen Federweg frei. Selbst, wenn alle Bottomless Rings drin sind, ist es kaum besser. Erst mit 40 % (!) SAG wird's besser... was ja etwas viel ist...

Anderer Dämpfer: XFusion O2RL. Deutlich weniger Druck erforderlich. Sensibler und aktiver.
Aber beim Downhill über Wurzeln auch hier: Er schluckt nicht genug weg, so dass ich nur hoppelnd runter komme, statt sanft gleitend und nur auf der Bremse stehe, da es mir sonst die Plomben rausrüttelt...
Auch die viel gelobte Pike arbeitet nur so lala (recht wenig Druck, 3 Tokens) und schluckt längst nicht so viel wie zB eine Fox 36 aus einem anderen Bike...
Zudem knarzt und knackt sie in der Krone, dass einem Angst und Bange wird...

Zur Zeit bin ich recht ratlos...
Geht's nur mir so? 
Bin ich evtl. schlicht und einfach durch meinen Downhiller versaut? 
Oder fahren andere Enduros evtl. noch schlechter bergab?
Funktioniert ein Reign / RS Monarch viell. nur bis 75 kg Fahrergewicht?
Oder passt da was ganz anders nicht?...
Fragen über Fragen...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

LG


----------



## hnx (31. August 2016)

Auf das Gewicht und Fahrstil angepasste Dämpfung ist Pflicht. Mir hat der Monarch auch erst in Verbindung mit Maestro Hinterbau in H/H und fast gefüllter DA Hülle getaugt.
35% SAG sind noch gut fahrbar, hat man an vielen anderen Enduros auch.

Bezüglich Pike hast du denke ich recht gut den Unterschied zur Fox erfahren. Muss straff abgestimmt gefahren werden und Staubsauger ist sie auch nicht, vor allem nicht, wenn man DH Gabeln gewöhnt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. September 2016)

Ja - ist alles korrekt eingestellt, wenngleich der original-Monarch ja nur einen winzigen Rebound-Bereich zwischen _zu offen_ und _zu geschlossen_ hat... Aber auch ein Monarch Plus mit mehr Klicks ist nach meinen Erfahrungen eher zäh und träge...
Die Pike ist breitbandig abstimmbar, aber entweder ist sie mir zu linear, oder aber zu straff. Die Mitte zu finden schaff ich kaum...

Man könnte jetzt noch shimmen... lassen.

Und mit 35-40 % SAG zu fahren ist ja eigtl. auch nicht im Sinne des "Enduro-Erfinders". Beim Downhiller, klar. Aber beim Enduro?
Letztlich sinkt dadurch ja auch der Sitzwinkel wieder etwas ab...
Diverse Techniker sagten schon: 
Der Monarch ist eh für XC und Touren ausgelegt und ab 90 kg nicht mehr gut einstellbar... Zudem wurde der Maestro-Hinterbau für Coildämpfer entwickelt.
Muss ich mal noch ein, zwei andere Dämpfer testen - hab noch einen Manitou Mc Leod. Double Barrel Inline CS ist noch 'ne Idee, und auch der Coil CS...
Und bei der Pike... muss man ggfs. gegen FOX oÄ tauschen. Aber die Pike hat auch einen für Giant angepassten Nachlauf... Ob das dann alles wieder hinhaut?
Da kann man sich ja fast schon ein anderes Bike kaufen...


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2016)

Giant verbaut dieses Jahr ja auch Lyrik, Yari und Fox mit "normalem" Nachlauf. Sollte also ebenso funktionieren, wird das Bike halt nur etwas weniger wendig machen.

Haben Monarch und Monarch+ nicht prinzipiell die gleiche Dämpfung drin? Der Unterschied besteht doch lediglich im Ölvolumen und damit der Temperaturbeständigkeit?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. September 2016)

Laut einem Ex-Schrauber von Giant ist das prinz. die gleiche, aber der Monarch Plus soll deutlich mehr Klicks Zugstufe haben.
Er sagte aber auch: Richtig glücklich wirst du erst mit einem Coil-Dämpfer.
Er hatte auch Coil drin und sprach von Downhill-Feeling...


----------



## hnx (1. September 2016)

Es geht steil bergab, da sind eine stabile Front (straffe Pike) und ein relativ tief im SAG stehender Dämpfer hilfreich.
Die 73° am Reign empfinde ich nicht so flach als dass man mit 35% SAG keine geeignete Sitzposition finden könnte. Ist eine Frage an die Ingenieure, ob da ein steilerer Sitzwinkel überhaupt möglich wäre. Außerdem ist eine so aggressive bergauf-Position auch nicht für jedermann.

Ich würde nochmal beim Setup ansetzen. Mehr SAG (35%), mehr Ringe. Zugstufe bei der obigen Aussage schwer zu beurteilen, ruppig wird das Fahrwerk bei beiden Extremen, tendenziell eher zu wenig Dämpfung.

Der Reign Rahmen ist wenig progressiv, dort einen linearen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen, der dann schon mit - in Relation - hoher Federrate gefahren werden sollte. Müsstest du testen, ob dir das noch aktiv genug ist.

Am Ende des Tages sind auch Luftfederelemente mit großen Positiv- und Negativkammern kein 1:1 Stahlfeder-Ersatz, aber deutlich besser und leichter ungenau abzustimmen, wenn man das so formulieren will.


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Laut einem Ex-Schrauber von Giant ist das prinz. die gleiche, aber der Monarch Plus soll deutlich mehr Klicks Zugstufe haben.



Kann ich heute Abend gerne mal zählen: RT vs. RC3. 

EDIT:

RT: 10 Klicks

RC3: ~19 Klicks


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. September 2016)

Ja, die Übersetzung nimmt zum Ende hin leicht ab, da ist Luft eigtl. genau passend, da zum Ende progressiv = kein Durchrauschen  / Bottom Out...
Umso komischer, das im Original ein Debon Air verbaut ist. Liest man ja überall, dass deren Hinterbauten durch den Federweg rauschen.
(Warum so ein Dämpfer, Giant??)
Umso "noch viel" komischer, dass bei mir genau das Gegenteil der Fall war. Ich konnte ins Flat springen, ohne den ganzen Federweg zu nutzen... geschweige durchzuschlagen... und das bei 30 % SAG.
Monarch habe ich derzeit daher vollgepackt mit Bottomless Rings und bin mit 40% SAG unterwegs - auch nicht wirklich besser...
Und zur Pike: Wegen der ganzen Lobhudelei aller Fachmagazine war ich auf eine butterweich ansprechende Gabel mit ordentlich Progression eingestellt. Das ist sie aber nicht. Wie gesagt: Eine ältere FOX 36 geht da bergab deutlich besser!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. September 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Kann ich heute Abend gerne mal zählen: RT vs. RC3.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Beim RT hast du einen einzigen Klick von _zu hoppelig_ bis _zu lahm_...
Kannst dich also nur dazwischen entscheiden...
Beim RC dürfte das dann mit fast doppelt so viel Klicks deutlich besser sein...

Nur: Den Monarch kenne ich aus drei Radons - auch da ist er mir zu träge, selbst ein RC3 ist da vom Federverhalten deutlich unlebendiger als ein normaler Fox...

Aber viell. wäre der RC3 dann tats. die Lösung...??


----------



## imfluss (1. September 2016)

Finde die Pike mit 1-2 Token und viel Druck fährt sich besser als mit 3+ und weniger Druck. 
Den Debon Air hab ich ca. 6 Monate gefahren. Vollgespacert und gut 300 PSI druff dann lief der ganz ok. Allerdings war das Hoppeln immernoch leicht spürbar, nahm es allerdings nicht als störend sondern als willkommenes Feedback vom Untergrund wahr.
Dann kam nen Vivid Coil rein, jetzt ist die Karre sehr fluffig und satt, Minidownhiller wäre keine unpassende Bezeichnung. 
Allerdings brauchte ich etwas, um eine optimale Position im Rahmen zu finden, da man schnell zu hecklastig auf der Kiste sitzt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. September 2016)

Tja. Vivid Coil. Super Teil. 
Aber der is halt auch mehr als doppelt so schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (1. September 2016)

Ein Debon Air Monarch macht Sinn, weil dieser linearer wird, also einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer ähnlicher. Nachteilig ist der höhere Druck (= höhere Federrate bei Stahlfeder), da gilt es den Mittelweg zu finden, was dann meist mit Ringen im Positivbereich der DA-Hülle und mehr SAG endet. Da wären wird dann wieder beim Charakter des Racebikes.

Es gibt Aftermarket Federn, die weniger als Titan wiegen (sollen). Außerdem kann man den Vivid Coil mit Spacer montieren = kürzere Feder, Gewicht. Da ist dann eher Geld und Verfügbarkeit das Problem.  Verständlich ist das Argument schon, wir reden immerhin von 550+gr Differenz (M+ RC3 vs Vivid R2C).


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. September 2016)

Ja - Vivid Coil is zu schwer. Leider. Vivid Air geht wohl nicht rein, da die Büchse einfach zu fett ist...
Der neue DB Inline Coil CS wäre ne Alternative als Federdämpfer.
Oder bei Luft eben der Inline CS...

Aber Debon Air? Finde, dass das eben keinen Sinn macht, eine große Luftkammer mit wenig Progression zu verbauen, da ja der Hinterbau eher linear ist zum Schluss... Da gibt es genug Foreneinträge zu (nicht nur hier), wo deshalb der Hinterbau durchgerauscht ist. Und die dann die große Luftkammer wieder zugespacert haben. Was ja blöd ist. Kann ich gleich 'ne kleine nehmen... und spare Geld und Arbeit. Ein bekannter MTB-Entwickler sagte mir auch, dass ich da keinen Dämpfer mit extra großer Kammer einbauen solle - egal von welcher Marke... Beim RS Debon Air musste ich zB über 300 PSI reinquetschen - da kommt so 'ne Zugstufe halt an ihre Grenzen. Beim XFusion fahre ich mit knapp 250. Das ist mal ein Unterschied! Da arbeitet die Zugstufe schon besser, aber das Schluckvermögen reicht auch irgendwie noch nicht... 

Habe jetzt noch einen Fox CTD bestellt. Den baue ich mal ein, nachdem ich den McLeod probiert habe. Dann werde ich den RS Monarch NOCH mal umbauen und alles testen, testen, testen...

Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit einem DB Inline CS, Fox DHX 5, RS Monarch Plus RC3 hat... her damit ;-)


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. September 2016)

imfluss schrieb:


> Finde die Pike mit 1-2 Token und viel Druck fährt sich besser als mit 3+ und weniger Druck.



Hatte ich schon, aber da war sie mir etwas zu unsensibel...
Probier ich aber auch noch mal aus....


----------



## hnx (2. September 2016)

Debon air vergrößert auch die Negativkammer, die für besseres "Ansprechverhalten" sorgt.
Viel Druck braucht auch viel Zugstufe. Der Vergleich mit anderen Dämpfern hinkt.

Dein Problem scheint eher die Einstellbarkeit zu sein. Geschuldet deinem Gewicht, geht mir mit 93kg genauso. Am Ende stellt man SAG halt nicht nach %-Angaben ein, sondern bester Fahtbarkeit.

Die Hülle macht für die Mehrheit der Fahrer Sinn. Sehe kein Problem darin die Positivkammer wieder zu verkleinern, der 2. Effekt bleibt unverändert.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. September 2016)

Ich werde jetzt eben NOCH mal alles umbauen und checken...
Bin mal gespannt und werde berichten...

Danke für die Infos und fürs Feedback!


----------



## tibo13 (3. September 2016)

Habe bei meinem '16er Reign 2 LTD auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der "korrekte" Sag mal gar nicht passt, um es damit bergab laufen zu lassen. Ich bin mit fahrfertig ca. 85kg jetzt bei gut 280psi im Monarch RL. Damit bin ich mit deutlich weniger Sag als empfohlen unterwegs, im Downhill läuft es damit aber zumindest etwas besser. Mit der Zugstufe komme ich eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Insgesamt hat man aber mit dem Monarch RL einfach das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer den Hinterbau kastriert. Es ist halt kein DH Dämpfer. Werde auch nicht großartig mit dem Monarch rumexperimentieren, sondern in einen anderen Dämpfer investieren, sobald die Kohle übrig ist. Hatte erst an einen Vivid Air, CCDB Air oder den X-Fusion Vector Air HLR gedacht. Mittlerweile tendiere ich aber eher dazu die 400-500g Mehrgewicht eines Coil Dämpfers in Kauf zu nehmen und einen Vivid o.ä. mit einer Titanfeder zu verbauen. Performance vor Gewicht. Das halbe Kilo holt man an anderer Stelle locker wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (3. September 2016)

Ist halt kein DH Bike man wird immer einen Kompromiss eingehen müssen wenn man noch selbst den Berg hochkurbeln will. Ich fahre momentan nen Float-X funktioniert zwar ganz gut hat aber trotz großem spacer kaum progression


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. September 2016)

Na - da bin ich ja schon fast froh, dass es nicht nur mir so geht...
Dachte schon, mein durchaus sensibles Popometer hat mich im Stich gelassen.

Bei mir kommen jetzt noch Fox DHX 5 und Float CTD rein.
Dann habe ich 4 Dämpfer zum Testen...
Mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Piotre (7. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich werde mit dem Monarch RT und meinen 95kg auch nicht richtig "warm".
Bin nun auch am grübeln welcher Dämpfer überhaupt reinpasst und was die besste Lösung für bergabs ist.

Die Abmessungen sind 200x57 bei meinem Reign 2 LTD 2015 liege ich da richtig? 


Der Vivid air passt definitiv nicht rein?
Vivid coil passt aber hat das Gewicht Problem?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem CC DBInline?

Sonst noch jemand Ideen oder Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Cheers


----------



## piilu (7. September 2016)

Nen Vivid Air sollte schon passen ist halt nur die Frage wie der sich Berg auf verhält. Den Monarch zu nem tuner geben könnte aber auch schon reichen


----------



## imfluss (7. September 2016)

Der neue von SR Suntour (Duair oder so) ist sehr geil, falls es unbedingt Luft sein soll. Von den Inline hab ich viel schlechtes gehört, sind wohl gerne mal undicht.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. September 2016)

Ich, 90 kg nackig, hatte selbes Problem. Meinen Monarch hab ich tunen lassen. Seit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Es müsste schon Zufall sein das ein anderer Dämpfer genau zu eurem Gewicht passt. Ein Und der selbe Dämpfer kann nun mal nicht von 50-100 kg nur mit Luftdruck perfekt abgestimmt werden.

Sagempfehlung ist übrigens nur ein Richtwert.


----------



## hnx (8. September 2016)

Was ist beim Tuning gemacht worden? @rzOne20


----------



## rzOne20 (8. September 2016)

Weis ich gar nicht mehr, hab es aber mal im Reign 2015 Thread beschrieben.
bin im Ausland und kann nicht gscheit selber suchen


----------



## hnx (8. September 2016)

Hab die Posts gefunden, danke.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (8. September 2016)

Piotre schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind 200x57 bei meinem Reign 2 LTD 2015 liege ich da richtig?
> Der Vivid air passt definitiv nicht rein?



Ja, die Abmessungen stimmen.
Der Vivid Air soll Probleme wegen der dicken Luftkammer bereiten und unten anstoßen...
Hab ich aber auch nur gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (12. September 2016)

So - den XFusion Vetcor O2RLX hab ich jetzt 3 Wochen getestet.
Spricht sehr geschmeidig an, steht gut im Hub, hat ne effektive und breitbandige Zugstufe (aber auch eher zu wenig "Zwischen"klicks...), ne 4-Stufen-Druckstufe von offen bis fast zu, schlägt nicht durch, nutzt aber trotzdem den ganzen Federweg, braucht unter 250 PSI (statt über 300 Monarch RT...) und ist mit ca. 258 gr. sogar noch deutlich leichter, als der olle RS Monarch... 
Deutlich besser, als der Monarch, aber bei schnellen, dicken Wurzelteppichen kommt er auch ins Straucheln und bügelt längst nicht alles weg...

Jetzt ist wieder der Monarch drin. Mit 4 von 8 Bottomless Rings. (Ohne war ganz blöd, mit allen 8 auch nicht viel besser...)
Auffällig: Der hohe Druck, den er braucht. Über 300 bar... SAG ist schwierig abzustimmen...
Fahre ich jetzt mal zwei, drei Touren und dann kommt der nächste Dämpfer dran.


----------



## hnx (12. September 2016)

6 ist Maximum bei den Ringen, weil sonst die Übergänge zwischen Luftkammer und DA-Hülle verstopft sind.
Die SV Luftkammer für den M+ kostet ~65€, da sind dann max 275 PSI erlaubt. Als wenn der (hohe) Druck irgendwas über die Fahreigenschaften aussagen würde. Weniger Druck bei gleicher Progression, dann macht ein Vergleich Sinn (zB Lyrik 16 vs Pike).
Wie der X-fusion Dämpfer leichter sein kann frage ich mich. Der M RT ist mit 215gr angegeben.

Wie schon gesagt, du liegst mit deinem Gewicht außerhalb des Bereichs wo ein M/M+ sehr gut funktioniert, custom tuning oder halt den Dämpfer wechseln.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (12. September 2016)

Ich hatte was von 8 Ringen gelesen... na denn. 6.
Am RT Debon air ist 350 PSI das Maximum. Ich muss über 300 reinpumpen, klar ist das meinem Gewicht geschuldet. 
Der hohe Druck sagt aber schon was aus über die Fahreigenschaften, da bei dem hohen Druck die Zugstufe halt an ihre Grenzen kommt. 
Ich habe alle Dämpfer gerade gestern noch gewogen. Isso.
[QUOTE
Wie schon gesagt, du liegst mit deinem Gewicht außerhalb des Bereichs wo ein M/M+ sehr gut funktioniert, custom tuning oder halt den Dämpfer wechseln. [/QUOTE]
Da hast du wohl Recht - haben mir diverse Insider auch berichtet.
Warum der dann allerdings bis 350 PSI geht (theoretisch) sei dahingestellt - das wäre dann wohl n 120 kg-Klotz.
Da kann der Dämpfer dann wohl gar nicht mehr funzen...  oder was sollen die dann da reintunen??? ;-(


----------



## hnx (12. September 2016)

Was ich sagen will ist, daß du durch Tausch der Luftkammer am Monarch (hin zu SV) auch irgendwo um die 240/250 PSI (wie beim X-fusion) landen würdest und dass man deshalb nicht vom Druck auf Fahreigenschaften schließen kann, da die Progression bei gleichem Druck unterschiedlich ist.
Anders am Beispiel der Lyrik: die kann ich zB mit 10 PSI weniger für gleiche Progression im Vergleich zu meiner Pike fahren, daß schafft verbesserte Aktivität im SAG-Bereich, aber einen Dämper mit maxi Luftkammer (Debon Air) mit einem Dämpfer mit normaler Luftkammer (obwohl die auch größer geworden ist, wenn ich micht nicht irre) vergleichen, das macht keinen Sinn.

Bedenke, daß man mit Gewicht dem Dämpfer auch mehr Kraft entgegenbringt. Das relativiert den Druck.

Wenn dir Zugstufe fehlt (zu wenig Dämpfung), dann kann man dies über den Tausch der "Tune Assy" hin zu H/H (H/M gibts glaub ich nicht als Ersatzteil via SRAM) beseitigen. Bei zB Flatout passen sie dir auch das Öl, IFP Druck und die Shims auf dein Gewicht an.

Kurzum, der Dämpfer funktioniert nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst, aber nicht wegen des Drucks.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. September 2016)

Ich glaube, es ist ein Zusammenspiel aus mehreren Faktoren: Gewicht, Druck, Shims, Debonair-Kammer, grunds. eher tourenlastig ausgelegter Dämpfer...
Auf 'ne kleinere Kammer umrüsten ist natürlich 'ne Option.
Die Empfehlung der Insider (ehem. Giantschrauber aus einem Rennteam, bekannter Bikekonstrukteur) war ja auch klar: NICHT den Monarch RT, schon gar nicht mit großer Kammer. Und wenn Monarch, dann den Plus RC3. Und aber sonst auch keinen Dämpfer mit "Plus"kammer, wegen der Hinterbaukennlinie...
Na ja - hab ja noch 3 andere zum Testen. Da bin ich gespannt.
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Wenn einer Erfahrungen mit 'nem CCDB Inline CS hat... her damit.


----------



## piilu (13. September 2016)

Im offenen modus gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Monarch und dem Monarch plus


----------



## aibeekey (13. September 2016)

Jein. Hitzebeständigkeit eben. Aber der Shimstack sollte der gleiche sein, soweit ich das im Netz gelesen hab.


----------



## Jierdan (29. September 2016)

Ich kann die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer aktuell nicht nachempfinden. Ich habe das Giant mit dem Vorsatz geholt, bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Vivid Coil einzubauen, aber wider Erwarten schlägt sich der Monarch R Debon Air recht passabel. Zugegebenermaßen hab ich jetzt noch keine Roadgaps oder ähnliches damit probiert, aber so das übliche Gerumpel mit Blöcken und Wurzelteppichen bringt den jetzt nicht wirklich aus der Fassung (95kg, 35% SAG). Bevor der Dämpfer aufgibt, ist bei der Gabel Schluss, etwa wenn man in die Bremsen greifen muss, wenn es steil, schnell und verblockt ist.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. September 2016)

Hmmm... freut mich für dich.
Und ärgert mich für mich. ;-)
Denn bei mir macht er nur "Stress". Habe jetzt 4 Bottomless Rings drin und ca. 30% SAG.  Nicht, dass er gar nicht funktioniert, aber sensibel ist anders. Man merkt regelrecht, dass da hoher Druck drin ist. 
Da war der XFusion schon deutlich besser.
Baue jetzt wieder um, viell. den Fox CTD.
Mal sehen, wie der sich schlägt.
Und ja, auch die so mordsmäßig gehypte Pike ringt mir bis jetzt keine Jubelarien ab... Sie funzt. Aber auch hier habe ich schon einen Abstimmungsmarathon hinter mir. Meine einfache FOX36 aus meinem anderen Bike war da deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (29. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Hmmm... freut mich für dich.
> Und ärgert mich für mich. ;-)
> Denn bei mir macht er nur "Stress". Habe jetzt 4 Bottomless Rings drin und ca. 30% SAG.  Nicht, dass er gar nicht funktioniert, aber sensibel ist anders. Man merkt regelrecht, dass da hoher Druck drin ist.
> Da war der XFusion schon deutlich besser.
> ...


Mit wieviel sag fährst du die Pike? Mit oder ohne Token bei welchem Gewicht?
Ich habe auch lange gebraucht bis die Pike richtig getaugt hat. Jetzt mit awk ist sie aber eh eine komplett neue Gabel


----------



## hnx (29. September 2016)

Du kannst den IFP Druck senken und vll noch 1 Ring reinstecken, dann spricht der M+ besser an. Wenn das Ding Service braucht, dann ist das natürlich egal.


----------



## demlak (29. September 2016)

hab bei meinem Reign 2 in die _pike_ einen Token gesetzt... seitdem ist sie butterweich UND schlägt nicht durch.. 
klare Empfehlung!

Den Dämpfer hab ich noch nicht durchgeschlagen.. bin bei 25% SAG und hab keine tokens drin.

(nackig komm ich auf 92 kg)


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. September 2016)

Ich fahr die Pike bei 100 kg Kampfgewicht jetzt mit 2 Token und 30%.
Das fühlt sich zZt recht gut an, aber ich bastele auch schon seit Monaten...
Das AWK-System hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Ein Bekannter fährt es und ist begeistert.

Den Dämpfer bekomm ich auch nicht durchgeschlagen... selbst ohne Bottomless Rings.
Das ist ja das Komische: Keine Ringe drin, 30% SAG, das Ding ist dennoch unsensibel und nutzt noch nicht mal den gesamten Federweg... geschweige denn durchzuschlagen...


----------



## zichl (30. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Pike bei 100 kg Kampfgewicht jetzt mit 2 Token und 30%.
> Das fühlt sich zZt recht gut an, aber ich bastele auch schon seit Monaten...
> Das AWK-System hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Ein Bekannter fährt es und ist begeistert.
> 
> ...


Ohne awk hatte ich die Pike mit 20% sag und einem Token gefahren. Jetzt, mit awk, fahre ich knapp 25% sag und einem Verhältnis von 2,1. Dass dir die Pike mit 30% sag nicht taugt wundert mich nicht, vor allem wenn es richtig bergab geht. Klar ist die Pike bei 20% sag unsensibel aufm Feldweg, dafür geht sie aber wenn es rumpelig wird erst richtig gut. Sie nutzt dann den Federweg super, die Dämpfung funktioniert echt super, sie hat top Rückmeldung und taucht kaum weg. 

Mit Awk und 25% sag ist alles noch ein wenig besser. Zudem ist sie wesentlich sensibler und extrem definiert im mittleren federweg.

Beim Dämpfer verhält es sich bei mir ähnlich. 25% sag ist zu straff bei 30% sag rauscht er zu schnell durch den Federweg und hängt in der Progression. Bei 27,5% (circa   ) sag ist es aber perfekt. Der Monarch hat wohl einen sweet spot, der je nach Rahmen, über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet.


----------



## aibeekey (30. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Komische: Keine Ringe drin, 30% SAG, das Ding ist dennoch unsensibel und nutzt noch nicht mal den gesamten Federweg... geschweige denn durchzuschlagen...



Hast du mal gecheckt ob dein Hinterbau sauber fluchtet und die Lager sauber laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Pike bei 100 kg Kampfgewicht jetzt mit 2 Token und 30%.
> Das fühlt sich zZt recht gut an, aber ich bastele auch schon seit Monaten...
> Das AWK-System hatte ich auch schon im Blick. Ein Bekannter fährt es und ist begeistert.
> 
> ...




Bei der Pike fahre ich quasi das selbe. Einen Ticken weniger SAG an der Gabel und Druckstufe offen, das empfinde ich als Optimum zwischen Stabilität im Anlieger und Komfort. Vollständige Federwegsausnutzung kann ich nicht berichten, nicht mal, wenn ich den Table overpace und im flat einschlage. Ich empfand ich aber nie als störend, eher beruhigend, zu wissen, dass da noch reserven da sind.

Probiers mit dem Monarchen vielleicht wirklich noch mal so, wie @zichl das schildert, ich hab das heut beherzigt und komme mit den 27% SAG auch besser klar als mit den 35%. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich so nach endlosem Federweg an, das Wurzelgedöns schlabbert er aber weiterhin nonchalant weg : )


----------



## hnx (30. September 2016)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein normaler M DA ohne weiteres Tuning mit 27% SAG bei 100kg noch gut im Bereich der kleineren Unebenheiten fährt.
Ich hatte mit einem ungetunten M+ schon bei 95kg Probleme, fuhr sich wie ein Stück Holz bei kleineren Wurzeln, Bremswellen etc.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. September 2016)

"Wie ein Stück Holz" trifft es bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen recht gut ;-).
Stell ich die Zugstufe auf "ganz schnell" ein, geht das dann besser, allerdings verspringt mir dann bei einzelnen Schlägen der Hinterbau. Also wieder langsamer... Ein Teufelskreis 
27,5 % SAG kann ich mal probieren - ist ja schließlich ein 27,5er...

Zur Pike: 20% SAG ist so gar nicht meins. Da hat man dann auch ein Stück Holz...
Aber auch da bastel ich weiter.

Ich berichte...


----------



## zichl (30. September 2016)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> "Wie ein Stück Holz" trifft es bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen recht gut ;-).
> Stell ich die Zugstufe auf "ganz schnell" ein, geht das dann besser, allerdings verspringt mir dann bei einzelnen Schlägen der Hinterbau. Also wieder langsamer... Ein Teufelskreis
> 27,5 % SAG kann ich mal probieren - ist ja schließlich ein 27,5er...
> 
> ...


Ja, das könnte an den 27 kg liegen die uns beide trennen. Du musst die Pike ganz schön tot pumpen für 20% sag.


----------



## hnx (30. September 2016)

Die Zugstufe auf schnell ist der pseudo plushe Hinterbau. Fühlt sich plush an weil die Zugstufe einen aus den Löchern reisst. Beim ersten Drop kickts dich dann übern Lenker oder bei vielen kleinen Schlägen wirds rappelig.
Bei der Gabel bringen die Token definitiv etwas Richtung weniger Druck, ~5 PSI pro Token. Beim Dämpfer ist der Effekt der Ringe geringer imho.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. September 2016)

Ja. Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. Oktober 2016)

Hinterbau fluchtet übrigens perfekt.
Das ist tats. das 1., was ich bei jedem Neubike prüfe.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. November 2016)

So - umzugsbedingt konnte ich erst jetzt zwei längere Ausfahrten mit dem nun eingebauten Fox CTD machen.
30% SAG eingestellt.
Was soll ich sagen: Bisher der beste Dämpfer und die Hinterbauperformance ist deutlich gestiegen!
Zwar geht er Fox-typisch bei mittleren Schlägen recht weit in der Hub, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist um Längen besser, als beim Monarch und auch besser als beim X-Fusion. Die Zugstufe ist sehr gut und breit einstellbar - sieht bisher seeeehr gut aus.
Hinterbau ist jetzt von der Performance schön fluffig.
So gaaanz brutale Wurzelstrecken habe ich am neuen Wohnort noch nicht entdeckt, da muss ich noch was finden und checken.
Aber ich habe Hoffnung (und 2 weitere Dämpfer;-)...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. Dezember 2016)

News:

Die Probleme mit der Pike habe ich jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich gelöst.

Indem ich mir eine FOX 36 gekauft habe.


----------



## Jierdan (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mir übrigens testwise einen elka Stage 5 rausgelassen. Ist aber noch nicht verbaut, da mir die passende Feder noch fehlt. Ich werde berichten.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Dezember 2016)

Dann hast du das Problem mit dem Dämpfer ja auch gelöst 

Da bin ich gespannt aufs Feedback.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. Februar 2017)

So - 1. kleine Testfahrt mit der FOX 36 Performance und FIT 4.
Aufgepumpt, 25 % SAG eingestellt, Zugstufe eingestellt, so dass das VR beim Runterdrücken nicht mehr hochschnalzt.
Losgefahren.
Und direkt nach 150 Metern festgestellt, dass die im Neuzustand schon besser geht, als die Pike nach 10 Stunden Bastelei.
Super smoothes Ansprechverhalten, gute Dämpfung, stabil im Hub.
Fühlt sich super an!
1. ECHTE Testfahrt folgt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Februar 2017)

Mein 1. Eindruck täuscht mich nicht: Die Fox geht neu deutlich besser, als die Pike nach 500 km Einfahrzeit.
Ich halte die Pike für völlig überhypet und überschätzt. Soooo viel musste ich noch nie basteln, um eine Gabel halbwegs vernünftig zum Laufen - sorry - Federn zu bekommen. 
Ja, ja - die Pike ist eben eine Endurogabel zum Racen, die erst bei hohem Tempo richtig gut wird. 
Mal ehrlich? Was nutzt mir das?
Wer ballert denn mit hohem Tempo eine 35 km Runde durch? Kein Mensch.
Da gibt man mal hier und mal da richtig Gas... und die restlichen 30 km fährt man im Tourentempo.
Was nutzt mir da also 'ne Gabel, die für 5 km gut funzt aber für 30 nicht???
Ich will von einer Gabel, dass sie IMMER tadellos arbeitet, kleine Wurzeln und Steine im Schneckentempo schluckt und mir ein komfortables Fahren ermöglicht (mehr Spaß, weniger Ermüdung, weniger Gerüttel, weniger Handgelenksschmerzen etc.) und auch im Racetempo smooth, aber definiert arbeitet.
Genau das macht die Fox. 
Läuft wie geschmiert. 
Federt alles weg. 
Spricht auch bei dicken Brocken super an. 
Verschenkt keinen Federweg im mittleren Bereich. 
Ist ansprechend progressiv zum Schluss.
Super.
36: Aufpumpen. Aufsitzen. Losfahren. Passt.
Pike: Schrauben, pumpen, pumpen, schrauben. Losfahren. Ärgern.


----------



## imfluss (22. Februar 2017)

Klingt so, als ob Du für Fox arbeitest oder Provision bei Verkäufen bekommst 
Fahr die Pike SoloAir mit AWK mit mittel-hartem Druck und finde sie 1a. Fox Gabeln fühlen sich für mich immer etwas "zäh" an.
Nimmt man dann etwas Druck raus, tauchen sie auf einmal richtig schnell weg.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Februar 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


> Klingt so, als ob Du für Fox arbeitest oder Provision bei Verkäufen bekommst



Klar. Allein für diesen Post gibt's 1000,- € - ;-)

Tja, mit AWK soll die Pike deutlich besser sein. Aber das ist ja nicht serienmäßig verbaut...
Das Wegtauchen im Mittleren Bereich hatten die früher schon. Mittlerweile kann ich das nicht mehr feststellen.

Fakt ist halt:
Pike: 15 Bastelstunden mit Luftdruck, Spacern, Zugstufe, Druckstufe, SAG, über 500 km Einfahrzeit. Ergebnis = Geht so.
Fox: Eingebaut, aufgepumpt, SAG eingestellt, Zugstufe eingestellt, 20 km gefahren. Ergebnis = Top.

 Isso.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Februar 2017)

Du musst ein montagsmodell haben... Meine beiden pikes geht ohne tuning 1A. Die fox, die boxxer und die vengeance hlr allerdings auch. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein setupgenie. Oder anspruchslos°° wobei ich der Domain und der 888ata kein brauchbares Setup abringen konnte...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2017)

nicht zu vergessen, dass wir alle unterschiedlich fahren.. und alle unterschiedliches gewicht haben...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Februar 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Du musst ein montagsmodell haben...



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt...
Aber dann bin ich Dienstags gefahren. War auch nicht besser...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Februar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen, dass wir alle unterschiedlich fahren.. und alle unterschiedliches gewicht haben...



Ja. Stimmt. 
Oder doch nicht?
Machen, zB, 10 kg Mehrgewicht die Performance einer Gabel kaputt?
Dann dürfte die ebike-Fahrer alle extreme Probleme haben...

Ich fahre mit der Pike so wie mit der Fox und wiege auch gleich viel...
Und da geht die Fox deutlichst besser.

Doch ein Montagsmodell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2017)

Was ich damit meinte: Gleiche Gabel + unterschiedliches Fahrergewicht (und unterschiedliche Fahrstile) = Unterschiedliche Ergebnisse..
Und dann kommen noch unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen dazu.. aus meiner laienhaften Perspektive gehst du auch in Details, die mir nicht auffallen würden..

etc.. etc..

Kurz: kein Grund sich zu streiten =)


----------



## aibeekey (22. Februar 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Zugstufe eingestellt, so dass das VR beim Runterdrücken nicht mehr hochschnalzt.
> Losgefahren.



Nicht, dass ich dir nicht glauben würde, dass du mit der Fox nicht zufrieden(er) bist. 

Aber diese Einstellmethode stammt doch aus Zeiten, als sämtliche Gabeln nur Orifice Zugstufen hatten...? die Pike jedenfalls ist mit der Einstellung DEUTLICH zu langsam meiner Meinung nach.

Die darf beim Parkplatztest ruhig vom Boden kommen. Beim Fahren wird sie dennoch nicht unruhig und saugt dann auch kleinere Sachen auf, weil sie höher im Federweg steht.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (23. Februar 2017)

Hier stand Murks...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (23. Februar 2017)

A


demlak schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte: Gleiche Gabel + unterschiedliches Fahrergewicht (und unterschiedliche Fahrstile) = Unterschiedliche Ergebnisse..
> Und dann kommen noch unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen dazu.. aus meiner laienhaften Perspektive gehst du auch in Details, die mir nicht auffallen würden..
> 
> etc.. etc..
> ...


Aber, aber - hier streitet sich doch niemand. Alles bestens!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (23. Februar 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich dir nicht glauben würde, dass du mit der Fox nicht zufrieden(er) bist.
> 
> Aber diese Einstellmethode stammt doch aus Zeiten, als sämtliche Gabeln nur Orifice Zugstufen hatten...? die Pike jedenfalls ist mit der Einstellung DEUTLICH zu langsam meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Die darf beim Parkplatztest ruhig vom Boden kommen. Beim Fahren wird sie dennoch nicht unruhig und saugt dann auch kleinere Sachen auf, weil sie höher im Federweg steht.



Na ja. Der Parkplatztest ist ja auch nur die Grundeinstellung. Ich hab schon noch 2 mal nachkorrigiert. Aber das war es auch. Seit dem hab ich nichts mehr an der Fox verstellt.
Während ich an der Pike fast nur basteln musste...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. März 2017)

So - bin jetzt noch mal etliche Runden berghoch, bergab und Trails gefahren: Wurzeln überrollt, Treppenorgien runtergeballert, Absätze gesprungen und und und...
An der Gabel habe ich die Dämpfung noch mal etwas nachjustiert, am Dämpfer passt alles wie zuvor.
Fa(r)zit:
Das Fox-Fahrwerk ist dem RockShox in ALLEN Belangen überlegen.
Im geschlossenen (Climb-)Modus ist es fast nur für Straße geeignet, da es nahezu blockiert und kaum mehr federt, speziell die Gabel. Passt aber, da ich seit meinem Umzug rund 2,5 km Teer zum Wald habe...
Im mittleren (Trail-)Modus ist es sehr gut gedämpft und schluckt dennoch dickere Brocken weg - optimal für Touren und Trails mit Wurzeln, Steinen, kleinen Sprungeinlagen etc.
Im offenen (Descent-)Modus wird das Ansprechverhalten nochmal deutlich sensibler und arbeitet wirklich schön fluffig, ohne durch den mittleren Hub zu rauschen und federt Sprünge sanft ab, ohne durchzuschlagen. Da kann man stumpf über armdicke Wurzeln rüber und von hohen Absätzen droppen. Wird alles stoisch weggeschluckt.
Top - so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Trotzdem werde ich mal die anderen Dämpfer einbauen und mal schauen, was der Fox DHX und der Manitou so können.
Die Pike werde ich wohl verscherbeln...
Den RockShox Monarch und den XFusion auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (27. März 2017)

Klingt doch gut! Ich bin mit dem Elka auch Happy, das Rad schreit jetzt nach der Falllinie. Was mich aber nicht so glücklich macht, ist dass das bike mit den Downhillschlappen nun bei deutlich über 16kg liegt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RALLE K. ! (3. April 2017)

Über 16 is echt happig...
Aber was tut man nicht alles für eine gute Bergabperformance...


----------



## bergling (3. April 2017)

Hi! 

Ich möchte die Downhillperformance meines Reign auch verbessern: Je nach Anlass werde ich den Monach RF Debonair und nen Vivid 5.1 fahren. 

Fragen: Wieviele Spacerringe zur Luftkammerverkleinerung sind bei ca. 74 kg Körpergewicht ratsam? Fahre zur Zeit etwa 200 psi... (Rahmen noch nicht viel gefahren/probiert). 

Welche Federhärte empfiehlt sich bei nem Vivid? Dachte laut Recherche an 500er-Feder... 

Habt ihr Tipps? 
Gruß 
Philipp


----------



## hnx (3. April 2017)

Federhärte: http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
Ringe: Dazu gibt es keine generelle Aussage. Ich würde es einfach mal mit maximaler und minimaler Anzahl bei gleichem SAG probieren, dann hast du eine vage Vorstellung wie sich die Ringe auswirken. Persönlich fahre ich gerne mit weniger Volumenreduzierung (Ringe/Token), dafür mehr Luftdruck, dabei nehme ich in Kauf, daß das erste Drittel des Federwegs nicht ganz so plüschig ist, dafür fährt sich das Radl höher im Federweg und ist stabiler (folgt nicht jeder Unebenheit) was imho den Verlust bei der Nachgiebigkeit am Anfang ausgleicht. Ich finde der Federweg ist dadurch wertiger. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt es sich, überspitzt gesagt, an als wenn ein Stock dämpft, was vielleicht anfänglich abschreckend erscheint.


----------



## bergling (3. April 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Federhärte: http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
> Ringe: Dazu gibt es keine generelle Aussage. Ich würde es einfach mal mit maximaler und minimaler Anzahl bei gleichem SAG probieren, dann hast du eine vage Vorstellung wie sich die Ringe auswirken. Persönlich fahre ich gerne mit weniger Volumenreduzierung (Ringe/Token), dafür mehr Luftdruck, dabei nehme ich in Kauf, daß das erste Drittel des Federwegs nicht ganz so plüschig ist, dafür fährt sich das Radl höher im Federweg und ist stabiler (folgt nicht jeder Unebenheit) was imho den Verlust bei der Nachgiebigkeit am Anfang ausgleicht. Ich finde der Federweg ist dadurch wertiger. Auf dem Parkplatz fühlt es sich, überspitzt gesagt, an als wenn ein Stock dämpft, was vielleicht anfänglich abschreckend erscheint.



Danke für die Einschätzung, interessant! 

Den Federhärte-Rechner habe ich auch schon benutzt, da kommt etwas unter 500 heraus, ich wäre aber gespannt auf eure Erfahrungswerte: 
Welche Federn fahrt ihr bei wieviel Gewicht? 

Ebenso die Tokens: Ich bevorzuge am Nomad/DB inline eher viele Tokens, gerade, um das durchrauschen zu minimieren. Wieviele verwendent ihr genau im Reign?


----------



## hnx (3. April 2017)

Ringe helfen nur bedingt gegen das Durchrauschen, weil sie erst dann richtig wirken, wenn der Dämpfer im letzten Drittel des Federwegs ist. Ich hänge/fahre dann nur in der Progression, das ist anstrengender und unangenehmer als mehr Luftdruck.
Mehr Luftdruck ist die bessere Option, damit der Hängebauch der Luftkurve insgesamt nach oben geschoben wird. Dafür weniger Ringe.


----------



## Jierdan (3. April 2017)

Funktioniert der Federhärte-Rechner bei euch? Ich krieg da seit Wochen nun 404...


----------



## imfluss (3. April 2017)

Ich hatte mit 80kg nackisch ne 500er drin, war recht plush aber gefiel mir.
Dann kam der Winter und jetzt mit 86kg ne 600er


----------



## rzOne20 (4. April 2017)

Ich fahr, weils der Rechner von Cane Creek so ausgegeben hat, eine 550er bei 90 kg nackig und finde das sehr fein! Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R! Da finde ich 600 bei 86 kg schon recht viel?

Fahr das jetzt 4 Wochen so und hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. SAG passt mit ca 25% auch, tu ich mir aber schwer beim Messen.

Das Ding bügelt jetzt halt alles nieder. Ich fahr vorne eine Vengeance HLR Coil mit 170 mm Federweg und hinten jetzt eben den Roco Coil.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht recht ob mir das gefällt oder nicht? Wenn ich das so lasse verkaufe ich mein Glory auf jeden Fall, das würde ich mit dem Setup nicht mehr brauchen. Zuätzlich ein 29er "Mini-Enduro" oder so. Verspielt is das Reign ja sowieso nicht, aber so spielereien wie am Wegesrand abziehen usw geht aktuell echt nicht mehr gut, es macht einfach alles platt!


----------



## Jierdan (4. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich fahr, weils der Rechner von Cane Creek so ausgegeben hat, eine 550er bei 90 kg nackig und finde das sehr fein! Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R! Da finde ich 600 bei 86 kg schon recht viel?
> 
> Fahr das jetzt 4 Wochen so und hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. SAG passt mit ca 25% auch, tu ich mir aber schwer beim Messen.
> 
> ...


Das kann ich sehr nachempfinden. Wenn dir das abziehen am wegrand wichtig ist, probier es mal mit einem elka stage5 oder einfach einem Vivid coil. Die erlauben brauchbaren Pop im Heck, ohne in der Falllinie Kompromisse machen zu müssen. 

Ich werde allerdings wohl wieder auf air setzen, mit dem stahlfederfahrwerk räubert mir das reign zu sehr im Territorium von meinem freerider.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> *Ich fahr*, weils der Rechner von Cane Creek so ausgegeben hat, eine 550er *bei 90 kg nackig* *und finde das sehr fein!*



Heieiei... ob man das sehen will?
Was sagen denn die Wanderer dazu?
Haste wenigstens 'n Helm auf?


----------



## rzOne20 (4. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Heieiei... ob man das sehen will?
> Was sagen denn die Wanderer dazu?
> Haste wenigstens 'n Helm auf?


Fullface, eh klar


----------



## bergling (4. April 2017)

Hab ein bisschen recherchiert:
Yoann Barelli wiegt 75 KG und fährt nen VIVID COIL mit 450 ibs - 
die Härte werde ich auch probieren, bei 74 kg 500 erscheint mir doch etwas zu hart...


----------



## flipdascrip (4. April 2017)

Fahre einen roco coil r mit ner 550 er Feder bei 88 kg naggisch. Sind ziemlich genau 30% sag und gefällt mir super. Den Pop find ich top! Besser als mit Luft


----------



## flipdascrip (4. April 2017)

So sieht das dann aus


----------



## rzOne20 (7. April 2017)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Fahre einen roco coil r mit ner 550 er Feder bei 88 kg naggisch. Sind ziemlich genau 30% sag und gefällt mir super. Den Pop find ich top! Besser als mit Luft


Ich finde der "Pop" (wenn ich meine Definition für Pop hernehme) war mit Luftdämpfer besser?


----------



## flipdascrip (8. April 2017)

Fann wage ich mal einen Erklärungsversuch. Mein Hinterbai steht mit coil höher im mittleren Federwegsbereich (lineare vs progressive Kennlinie). Beim pushen, z.B. vor Bunny Hop's habe ich daher mehr Gegendruck was zu mehr Sprunghöhe und einem insgesamt spritzigeren Fahrgefühl führt. Das verstehe ich unter Pop. Luftdämpfer können sich da aber le nach Hersteller stark unterscheiden. Der CC inline Air z.B. stand deutlich höher als der Zocchi 053 r2d2 oder wie der heist


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2017)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Fann wage ich mal einen Erklärungsversuch. Mein Hinterbai steht mit coil höher im mittleren Federwegsbereich (lineare vs progressive Kennlinie). Beim pushen, z.B. vor Bunny Hop's habe ich daher mehr Gegendruck was zu mehr Sprunghöhe und einem insgesamt spritzigeren Fahrgefühl führt. Das verstehe ich unter Pop. Luftdämpfer können sich da aber le nach Hersteller stark unterscheiden. Der CC inline Air z.B. stand deutlich höher als der Zocchi 053 r2d2 oder wie der heist



Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Der monarch, zumindest der mit debon air, macht das gar nicht gut. Ich überlege grade, einen mcleod zu testen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Coil ist mir aktuell einfach zu schwer für touren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (14. April 2017)

DA Hülle raus, HV oder Standard Kammer rein. Wäre die kostengünstigste Variante. Mir wurde der Dämpfer damit aber zu hölzern. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich gerne straff fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (14. April 2017)

Ich hab den Manitou und bau ihn die Tage ein.
Mal sehen, wie er sich gegen den Fox schlägt.


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ich hab den Manitou und bau ihn die Tage ein.
> Mal sehen, wie er sich gegen den Fox schlägt.



Ich bin gespannt. Im dedizierten McLeod-Thread liest man ja auch sehr gemischtes. Hab mir gestern im Park noch einen Tag Zeit fürs Setup vom Monarchen genommen. Bei 32% SAG und ziemlich schneller Zugstufe (hab am Ende nicht mehr nachgezählt, wo ich mich da bzgl. der Klicks befinde) habe ich fürs Erste einen für mich akzeptablen Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Bodenhaftung und Dynamik gefunden. Für größere Sprünge würde so aber vermutlich die Progression nicht reichen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (17. April 2017)

Also, der Monarch ist für mich durch.
In 4 bikes habe ich den gehabt (Slide 140 und 29er 130, Swoop 175 und Reign) und in keinem hat er wirklich gut gefunzt.
Ist nichts für schwerere Fahrer und grunds. eher zäh und leblos abgestimmt.
Da bin ich bei allen auf Fox umgestiegen...
Jetzt teste ich mal den McLeod im Reign...


----------



## piilu (24. April 2017)

Ich probiere momentan mit dem Marzocchi 053 rum, fährt sich echt gut. Ist nur gegen Ende mega progressiv hab es noch nicht geschaft den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen


----------



## bergling (24. April 2017)

Hi, 

ich fahre übrigens inzwischen nen Vivid Coil 5.1 mit 450er Feder bei knapp 80 Kilo Gesamtgewicht - bin sehr zufrieden! Eher weich, schlägt aber nicht durch, sehr schluckfreudig und satt. 

Gruß 
Philipp


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. April 2017)

Für mehr Pop kann man auch mehr Druckstufe geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. April 2017)

Am WE baue ich mal den McLeod ein.
Bin grade günstig an einen RS Kage gekommen - Stahlfeder wird also auch noch getestet..
Mal sehen:
- RS Monarch RT
- XFusion Vetcor O2RLX
- Fox DHX
- Fox Float CTD
- Manitou McLeod
- RS Kage

Und die Pike ist auch schon gegen die Fox getauscht...

Wenn ich alle durch habe, hole ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Swoop 170, oder 'n Spindrift, Fanes, Sennes FR...


----------



## penk-quattro (26. April 2017)

Hab mir jetzt einen Vivid Coil R2C gegönnt und werde ihn ausführlich testen.


----------



## bergling (26. April 2017)

penk-quattro schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einen Vivid Coil R2C gegönnt und werde ihn ausführlich testen.



Ich bin gespannt! Welches Komplett-Fahrergewicht bei welcher Federhärte fährst du?


----------



## penk-quattro (26. April 2017)

90kg.
Dämpfer ist mit 550er und 600er unterwegs. 
Mal schauen...


----------



## bergling (26. April 2017)

hmm, ich hab bei 80 KG komplett ne 500er und ne 450er ausprobiert, ging beides, 450 aber satter, ohne durchzuschlagen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. April 2017)

So. Der McLeod ist eingebaut.
Morgen gibt's die erste kleine Runde.
Kleine Überraschung: Beim Ausbau des Fox CTD hab ich mir'n Span in den Finger gezogen. 
Grund: Die obere Dämpferaufhängung schrappt beim Einfedern über den Körper des Dämpfers und schleift sich ab.
Auf der Kettenblattseite noch deutlich mehr als links...
Hallo? Was' das denn?
Jetzt mal ehrlich: Andere Gabel, 6 Dämpfer, nur am Basteln...
Ich find's Reign grundsätzlich ja geil.
Aber langsam verliere ich die Lust.
Sowas hatte ich noch mit keinem bike...
Da hol ich mir wirklich bald was anderes. Draufsetzen. Wohlfühlen. Fettich...
McLeod Fahrbericht folgt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2017)

Kann aber auch sein, dass du dir nen Maximierungsvirus eingefangen hast und den wird man so schnell nicht mehr los.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. April 2017)

Muss ich dann bei'n Aaazt?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. April 2017)

Ne...
Hast schon etwas Recht.
Aber ich bastel ja nicht, weil ich das letzte 100stel optimieren will, sondern weil ich unzufrieden mit den Parts bin...
Da hatte ich andere bikes, da passte alles von Anfang an...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2017)

Dann hättest du wieder ein Bike mit ähnlichen Parts kaufen sollen.
Aber ich weiß schon, wie du dich fühlst. Habe ja auch lange gebraucht, bis mein Bike so funktioniert, wie ich's gerne habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. April 2017)

Basteln is ja OK.
Aber doch nicht mit ganzen Gabeln und Dämpfern...
Tubeless, anderer Vorbau, andere Reifen... alles iO.
Geht dann ja um 50 - 100 Euro...
Aber Gabeln und Dämpfer liegen da etwas drüber...


----------



## flipdascrip (28. April 2017)

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem Komplettrad mit Fahrwerk ohne Optimierungsbedarf.
Davon würde ich nicht mal bei einem 7000 €-Hobel ausgehen. Mein Reign wurde sofort nach Erhalt bis auf den Rahmen gestrippt. Jetzt hab ich ein Fahrwerk vor dem Herrn und hab keine 2000 für das gesamt Rad ausgegeben. Hatte zugegeben auch noch einige Parts übrig. Aber Stahldämpfer gebraucht 70 €. Seriendämpfer verkauft für 120. AWK gebraucht für 80 in die Pike und fertig.
Und das das Rad schuld ist, wenn du einen Dämpfer einbaust der nicht in die Wippe passt ist hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## rzOne20 (28. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Basteln is ja OK.
> Aber doch nicht mit ganzen Gabeln und Dämpfern...
> Tubeless, anderer Vorbau, andere Reifen... alles iO.
> Geht dann ja um 50 - 100 Euro...
> Aber Gabeln und Dämpfer liegen da etwas drüber...


Seh ich so wie @flipdascrip !
Wenn diese Gabel an einem anderen Bike ist wird sie dort auch nicht besser funken!?

Ich hab bei meinem Reign übrigens auch vorne und hinten Stahlfederfahrwerk. Geht abartig gut und liegt jetzt wie ein Brett. Is halt dafür jetzt schon mehr Freerider. Vlt probierst mal mit 2 Stahlfederdingens...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2017)

Gabel und Dämpfer sind Serienteile die fast in jedem anderen Bike auch so verbaut werden. 
Das Reign hat einen sehr guten Hinterbau - Dämpfer arbeiten dort jedenfalls besser, als in vielen anderen Rahmen.
Wenn du dich an Gabel und Dämpfer störst, wirst du nur im High End Bereich glücklich werden. Fox 36 und X2 mindestens, wenn nicht gar der Weg zum Tuner oder zum absoluten High End Produkt nötig wird. Push Industries, Bos, Öhlins...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Und das das Rad schuld ist, wenn du einen Dämpfer einbaust der nicht in die Wippe passt ist hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Na ja - ist ja kein besonders dicker Dämpfer a lá Vivid Air oder CC DB, wo man schon mal nachschaut, bzw. sich im Vorfeld schon erkundigt, ob die überhaupt passen.
Bei so einem "kleinen" Standardteil geht man
a) davon aus, dass der passt
und kommt
b) auch gar nicht auf die Idee, dass die Schwinge im voll eingefederten Zustand den Dämpfer"kopf" rasieren könnte
und 
c) grübele ich auch gerade, warum das überhaupt so ist, da ja Giant sich im Vorfeld bestimmt auch überlegt, dass mal jemand einen Fox einbauen könnte...

Und
d) passt er ja rein, aber schrappt offensichtlich nur auf den letzten Millimetern übers Gehäuse...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gabel und Dämpfer sind Serienteile die fast in jedem anderen Bike auch so verbaut werden.
> Das Reign hat einen sehr guten Hinterbau - Dämpfer arbeiten dort jedenfalls besser, als in vielen anderen Rahmen.



Ja ja.
Und laut allen Tests soll das damit bergab gehen, wie die Sau.
Tut's aber nicht.

Ist ja auch nicht das erste bike, das ich habe.
Aber das erste bike, wo ich soviel Geschraube habe...
Und DAS nervt gerade etwas.

Und die Probleme haben andere ja auch, wie man sieht...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Reign übrigens auch vorne und hinten Stahlfederfahrwerk. Geht abartig gut und liegt jetzt wie ein Brett. Is halt dafür jetzt schon mehr Freerider. Vlt probierst mal mit 2 Stahlfederdingens...



Stahlfederdämpfer ist bestellt...


----------



## hnx (28. April 2017)

Frage mich was die Leute machen, die mit einem M+ im Reign ihre Brötchen verdienen müssen, wenn dem Laien kein Dämpfer taugt.


----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ja ja.
> Und laut allen Tests soll das damit bergab gehen, wie die Sau.
> Tut's aber nicht.
> 
> ...


Mit welchem bike, welchem Dämpfer  und welchem hinterbau vergleichst du denn bergab? Und was für Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2017)

Ich fahre ja nur ein Trance mit (modifiziertem) Float RP2 Dämpfer. Das reicht aber, um das eine oder andere DH Bike stehen zu lassen. 

Schick deinen Fox CDT mal zum Tunen zu TF Tuned. Kostet nicht die Welt.

Oder du verkaufst das Reign und holst dir etwas anderes. Idealerweise etwas mit anderer Hinterbau Charakteristik. Also kein Specialized, sondern vielleicht ein Commencal Meta oder ein Nomad?


----------



## Der_GruE (28. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ja ja.
> Und laut allen Tests soll das damit bergab gehen, wie die Sau.
> Tut's aber nicht.


Das sagt Du, bei vielen anderen geht das Teil wie Sau. Hatte auch Dämpfer Probleme aufgrund eines erhöhten Fahrergewichts.
Dämpfer ab zum Tuning und jetzt geht das Teil wie Sau. 
Ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Bike für dich. Fühle mich der ein oder anderen Marke auch nicht wohl. Alles subjektiv.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Doppelpost...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Frage mich was die Leute machen, die mit einem M+ im Reign ihre Brötchen verdienen müssen, wenn dem Laien kein Dämpfer taugt.


21 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung.
Laie ist was anderes.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mit welchem bike, welchem Dämpfer  und welchem hinterbau vergleichst du denn bergab? Und was für Strecken?


Mit allem, was ich bisher auf allen Strecken gefahren bin.
Und welcher Hinterbau, ist letztlich völlig egal.
Funktionieren muss er halt...


----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Mit allem, was ich bisher auf allen Strecken gefahren bin.
> Und welcher Hinterbau, ist letztlich völlig egal.
> Funktionieren muss er halt...



Das ist uns schon klar, hilft uns aber nicht weiter, wenn wir dir Tipps geben sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Das sagt Du, bei vielen anderen geht das Teil wie Sau. Hatte auch Dämpfer Probleme aufgrund eines erhöhten Fahrergewichts.
> Dämpfer ab zum Tuning und jetzt geht das Teil wie Sau.
> Ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Bike für dich. Fühle mich der ein oder anderen Marke auch nicht wohl. Alles subjektiv.



Na ja. DAS ist ja genau das Problem.
Alle Tests schrieben von 1A-DH-Performance.
Genau DIE hatte ich nicht.
Und jetzt fummel ich seit Monaten rum und hab für 100e Euros andere Dämpfer gekauft...
Offens. ist es tats. so, das der Monarch eher zäh ist und nicht für schwerere Fahrer passt.
Da kann es schon sein, dass das Reign und ich grunds. nicht zusammen passen...
Was schade wär. Ich find es schon echt cool.
Dämpfertune ist dann auch noch ein Thema...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Oder du verkaufst das Reign und holst dir etwas anderes. Idealerweise etwas mit anderer Hinterbau Charakteristik. Also kein Specialized, sondern vielleicht ein Commencal Meta oder ein Nomad?



Ja, das überlegt man dann sicherlich...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. April 2017)

Kleines Update zu Dämpfer Nr. 4 - Manitou McLeod:
1. Testfahrt heute.
Wald, Wurzeln, Schotterwege, Treppen, Absätze bis 1 m Höhe.

Benötigt recht wenig Druck. Spricht gut an. Wippt selbst in der offenen Position weniger, als der Fox CTD in der mittleren.
Steht recht hoch im Federweg und federt auch Sprünge ziemlich gut ab. Die Zugstufe hat ca. 1,75 Umdrehungen - leider ohne Klicks - und hat einen eher kleinen Bereich zwischen "noch zu schnell" und "schon einen Tick zu langsam". Muss ich mich rantasten.
Die Druckstufe ist in Stufe 4 fast ein Lockout, passt für Straße ganz gut.
Bisher fühlt er sich ziemlich gut an, wenngleich er sich gegenüber dem Fox etwas weniger lebendig / zäher / minimal überdämpft anfühlt. Ist aber erst der 1. Eindruck.
Ist auf jeden Fall zig mal besser als der original Monarch!
Am WE geht es weiter. Dann auf den local DH, evtl. noch in den Deister.
Womit dann auch die Frage, was ich fahre, beantwortet wäre:
Alles.
Is ja ein Enduro.
Das muss alles können. 
Berghoch über Tour bis Bikepark.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal schnell den Thread nach gelesen.

Bei deinem Gewicht kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer am Reign schon eine etwas ungünstig kurze Einbaulänge hat. Mit zb 222 mm Einbaulänge wär's sicher einfacher. 
Zudem glaube ich, dass du vielleicht ungewöhnliche Vorlieben bei der Fahrwerksabstimmung hast. Kann das sein? Für mich liest es sich, als würdest du ein sehr weiches Fahrwerk bevorzugen. Das ist natürlich in Kombination mit deinem Körpergewicht ein Problem.

Nur mal als Idee, wie ich mit meinen 70 kg das Fahrwerk abstimmt habe: Gabel mit 20% Sag, Zugstufe fast ganz offen, Druckstufe HS/LS jeweils zu 2/3 geschlossen. Dämpfer mit 25% Sag, kleine Luftkammer, Zugstufe fast ganz offen, Druckstufe vom Tuner auf hart shimmen lassen. Es ist kein Komfortables Fahrwerk, vor allem an der Gabel nicht, aber eines, das niemals mit bösen Überraschungen kommt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. April 2017)

Da hast du Recht. Ein 200mm-Dämpferchen bei 160 mm FW... da hätte Giant auch mal 216 o. 222 nehmen können. Da kann der Dämpfer entspannter arbeiten. Haben ja genau deshalb beim Glory die Einaulänge verlängert. Zudem darf sowas wie mit dem Fox und der Wippe abschrabbeln nicht passieren...
Egal.
Ich mag's schon eher plush.
Ungewöhnlich find ich das nicht. Is ja ein Enduro und keine XC-Feile.
Aber mehr als 30% SAG brauch ich auch nicht...
Bis zu armdicke Wurzeln sollte man stumpf überfahren können, ohne dass es einen zu sehr aus den Sattel kickt.
Dazu hat man ja schließlich 160 mm.
Wenn das nicht geht, kann ich mir gleich ein 1,5 kg leichteres Trailbike holen, das deutlich besser klettert und agiler im Trail ist.

Beim Monarchen musste ich komischerweise fast 40% fahren, um den Hub auszunutzen. Die Bottoml. Rings haben's auch nicht gebracht. Bei schnellen Schlägen kam er gar nicht mit... Und er war zäh, unlebendig, überdämpft...
Der XFusion war deutlich besser, aber konnte auf Wurzelteppichen auch nicht mit mithalten. Dafür mit 258 gr superleicht! Geiler Tourendämpfer!!
Bester bisher: Fox CTD. Rauscht Fox-typisch etwas zu sehr durch den mittl. FW, kann man sich aber mit arrangieren. Sonst ist der schon echt gut: Sensibel, gute Zug- und Druckstufe (ohne Shim-Tuning...) und schön aktiv-lebendig, ohne dabei hibbelig zu wirken. Leider schrappt halt die Schwinge dran lang...
McLeod ist bis jetzt vielversprechend. Muss ich weiter checken...

Deine Einstellung wär mir wohl zu wenig SAG. Kickt dich die fast offene Zugstufe nicht beim Landen weg?


----------



## rzOne20 (29. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Ein 200mm-Dämpferchen bei 160 mm FW... da hätte Giant auch mal 216 o. 222 nehmen können. Da kann der Dämpfer entspannter arbeiten. Haben ja genau deshalb beim Glory die Einaulänge verlängert. Zudem darf sowas wie mit dem Fox und der Wippe abschrabbeln nicht passieren...
> Egal.
> Ich mag's schon eher plush.
> Ungewöhnlich find ich das nicht. Is ja ein Enduro und keine XC-Feile.
> ...


 
Sag mal wie schwer bist du den? Das von dir beschriebene hatte ich auch am Monarch + (hatte aber zum Glück von anfang an den ohne DebonAir)! Ich hab meinen zum Tuner gegeben weil ich halt einfach fett bin. Ich denke das die Dämpfer Serienmäßig nur bei 65-75 kg Manschkerl funken. 
Ich war dann mit dme Monarch sehr zufrieden nach dem Tuning.

Ahja, probier mal die Zugstufe etwas zuzudrehen. Nicht 1-2 klicks sondern radikal.


----------



## Jierdan (29. April 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Ein 200mm-Dämpferchen bei 160 mm FW... da hätte Giant auch mal 216 o. 222 nehmen können. Da kann der Dämpfer entspannter arbeiten. Haben ja genau deshalb beim Glory die Einaulänge verlängert. Zudem darf sowas wie mit dem Fox und der Wippe abschrabbeln nicht passieren...



Das fände ich echt gut! Kann aber gut sein, dass das bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen dann vom Bauraum her nicht mehr passen würde.



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Egal.
> Ich mag's schon eher plush.
> Ungewöhnlich find ich das nicht. Is ja ein Enduro und keine XC-Feile.
> Aber mehr als 30% SAG brauch ich auch nicht...
> ...



Genau das kann mein Reign mit Monarch Debon Air bei 95kg netto und besagten 32% SAG und fast offener Zugstufe.



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Beim Monarchen musste ich komischerweise fast 40% fahren, um den Hub auszunutzen. Die Bottoml. Rings haben's auch nicht gebracht. Bei schnellen Schlägen kam er gar nicht mit... Und er war zäh, unlebendig, überdämpft...
> Der XFusion war deutlich besser, aber konnte auf Wurzelteppichen auch nicht mit mithalten. Dafür mit 258 gr superleicht! Geiler Tourendämpfer!!
> [...]



Wenn ich mit dem Monarch bei 32% entsprechend kompromisslos fahre, muss ich schon aufpassen, dass er nicht durchschlägt. Bei 40% hatte ich das regelmäßig.



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung wär mir wohl zu wenig SAG. Kickt dich die fast offene Zugstufe nicht beim Landen weg?



Das hat sich für mich als wenig SAG herausgestellt. Das hatte ich die ersten Tagen nach dem Kauf in Saalbach probiert. So ab <28% SAG etwa wirds unschön, erst recht mit offener Zugstufe. Das Setup darf ja gerne straff sein, aber für mich war das zu viel des guten, bei zu wenig SAG geht mir die Freude an der Geschwindigkeit verloren. An der Gabel kann ich sowas besser kompensieren.



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Sag mal wie schwer bist du den? Das von dir beschriebene hatte ich auch am Monarch + (hatte aber zum Glück von anfang an den ohne DebonAir)! Ich hab meinen zum Tuner gegeben weil ich halt einfach fett bin. Ich denke das die Dämpfer Serienmäßig nur bei 65-75 kg Manschkerl funken.
> Ich war dann mit dme Monarch sehr zufrieden nach dem Tuning.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Anfangs war ich unzufrieden und skeptisch, aber der Monarch Debon Air arbeitet für sein Gewicht durchaus solide, wenn man ihn auf Downhillperformance statt auf eierlegende Wollmilchsau trimmt. Auch bei 95kg netto, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt, den Sweet Spot zu finden. Und der ist zugegebenermaßen klein.
Allerdings wirds dann beim Durchschlagschutz knapp, Pop ist eher wenig vorhanden und aufs Hinterrad zu kommen bedeutet Arbeit. Einen verspielten Sprungteufel wird man aus dem Reign vermutlich ohnehin nur schwer machen können.

Ein Phänomen was mich überraschte, war, dass der L-Tune (Druckstufe) bei meinem Gewicht die Fuhre geschmeidiger machte als der M-Tune.

Insgesamt finde ich, dass man mit dem Monarch recht weit kommen kann (!), gerade wenn das Bike noch tourentauglich bleiben soll.
Spürbare Verbesserung bietet bei mir erst wieder der Vivid Coil (mit erstaunlich harten und schweren 650er Federn bei mir). Wenn der Hinterbau dann selbst mit dem Vivid Coil nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert, weiß ich allerdings auch keinen Rat mehr...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. April 2017)

Ich bin mit um 100 kg kein Leichtgewicht...
Das ist für den Monarchen wohl zu viel, wie mir diverse Spezis aus dem bike-Business berichteten.
Zugstufe ganz zu geht nicht, dann frisst sich jeder Dämpfer in den Federweg...
Aber beim RT is halt zwischen zu schnell und zu langsam nur 1 Klick.
Der Plus hat deutlich mehr Spielraum - steht in einem der ersten Posts...
Aber Monarch is bei mir eh durch.
Momentan is der Fox CTD mein Favorit.
Jetzt teste ich den McLeod, dann den Fox DHX und den Kage Coil.
Wenn ich alles durch hab, hol ich mir ein Swoop 170


----------



## Fisch1982 (29. April 2017)

Wichtig bei dem manitou zeugs, Zugstufe ja nicht zu langsam! Nur Mut!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. April 2017)

Update McLeod Fahrbericht:
Der McLeod hat nur eine einzige Umdrehung bei der Zugstufe, nicht 1,75... Ohne Klicks ist da echtes Feingefühl gefragt. Zudem muss man beim Verstellen der Druckstufe aufpassen, dass man nicht aus Versehen die Zugstufe mit verstellt. Etwas tricki - da sind mir deutliche Klicks deutlich lieber.
Aaaber - er funzt echt gut. Heute auf dem Local DHTrack hat er alles top miitgemacht: Anlieger, Drops, Sprünge, dicke Wurzeln, Wellen, Doubles, ins Flat hucken - das fühlt sich alles sehr gut an.
I'm impressed...
Montag Deister.
Danach mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (30. April 2017)

Weil coil fürs VR hier schon angesprochen wurde: Ein Bekannter verkauft gerade einen Coil-Umbausätze für die Pike.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/941121-cr-conception-pike-coil-kit

Product Placement over


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Mai 2017)

CR Conception ist schon interessant. Wenn da nicht die Sprachbarriere wäre. 

Die Dämpfer werden dank der neuen Standards größer. Man hat das Problem also erkannt. Im 2018er Reign kommt ja dann auch ein Trunnion zum Einsatz.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. Mai 2017)

Manitou McLeod Fahrbericht Gesamtergebnis:
Gestern 35 km im Deister mit 1000 Hm berghoch und 1100 bergab.
Rakete: Schneller Naturtrail mit nachgezählten ;-) 3589 Wurzeln, viel kleinen Sprünge, Kompressionen, Kurven.
Irgendein Naturtrail: langsam, verblockt, steinig, rumpelig und steilst bergab.
Ladies only: Geshapter, sprunglastiger und schneller Trail mit ordentlich Jumps, Kurven, Drops, Kompressionen, Stepups.
Ü30: Anfangs schnell und ein echter Plombenzieher-Wurzeltrail, dann noch schneller und ein gut geshapter Jumptrail mit teils dicken Dingern.
Die ganz dicken Do-or-die-Dinger hab ich ausgelassen, da reicht die Technik leider nicht... bis zu ca. 5m-Jumps bin ich gesprungen.
Zwischendurch: Berghoch, berghoch, berghoch. Trails, Schotter, Straße.
Ergebnis McLeod (bergab: 30% SAG, Druckstufe offen, Zugstufe ca. 75-80% zu):
Hat alles prima mitgemacht. 
Die schnellen Wurzelpassagen auf dem Rakete hat er deutlich (!!) besser bewältigt, als letztes Mal der XFusion.
Die Zugstufe arbeitet eigtl. genau richtig: Bei Absprüngen und Landungen ein schön sanftes Zurückkehren zum vollen Hub ohne zu kicken, bei schnellen Schlagfolgen aber schnell genug, um sich eben NICHT in den Federweg zu ziehen/oder stehen zu bleiben und NICHT zu verhärten.
Ein Unterschied zum original Monarch RT, wie er größer kaum sein könnte!!!
Auch tiefe Kompressionen und verpatzte Landungen hat er sehr gut pariert, ohne durchzuschlagen. Im Gegenteil: Ich hatte noch ca. 4 mm Reservehub übrig. Wahrscheinlich kann man ihn auch gut mit 32-35% SAG fahren. Dürfte dann noch einen Hauch besser ansprechen und den Hub wohl voll ausnutzen.
Bei Highspeed im üblen Wurzelgeballer anfangs des Ü30 kam das Fahrwerk zwar insgesamt an seine Grenzen - da sind 160 mm dann iwie auch ausgereizt - aber ICH konnte eben Highspeed fahren, während die bikebuddies mit 120-150 mm zwei Gänge runterschalten mussten.
Berghoch wurde auf den langen Schotterpassagen die IPA-Druckstufe auf 3 oder 4 zugedreht: Kein Pumpen, weitestgehend völlig ruhiger Hinterbau, der aber dennoch bei Löchern oÄ arbeitet. Sehr angenehm zu pedalieren.
Gesamtergebnis: 
Der McLeod ist ein Top-Dämpfer, der mir bisher mit dem FOX CTD (für mein Reign) am besten gefallen hat.
Er arbeitet "unauffällig" gut; man muss nicht dauernd an ihm rumfummeln; er braucht recht wenig Druck und selbst bei um 100 kg ist kein Tuning erforderlich. Er steht im Vergleich zum Fox stabiler im mittleren Federweg, wirkt dafür eine Kleinigkeit weniger "lebendig". Er hat eine sehr gute (fast schon ein Itzelchen zu starke?) Endprogression. Die zuschaltbare Druckstufe ist sehr effektiv: Stufe 1 (offen) für Bergab, 2 für Trails, 3 zum Klettern, 4 für Straße. Trotz nur einer Umdrehung Zugstufe ohne Klicks arbeitet diese sehr, sehr gut und effektiv! Dennoch wären deutliche Klicks und mehr Umdrehung einfacher handelbar. 
Zu guterletzt passt er in die Wippe des Reign, ohne dass sich da etwas abschrabbelt ;-)
Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut und wird sicherlich auch bei zukünftigen, neuen bikes eine Rolle spielen!

Nebenergebnis: Auch die Fox hat sich hier deutlichst besser gemacht, als die Pike! Anfangs könnte sie gerne noch etwas smoother sein, aber die dicken Wurzeln und Jumps hat sie - auch bei Highspeed - ohne durchzuschlagen, stabil im Hub stehend super gemeistert!
Und ich musste sie nicht einmal aufmachen, um irgendwelche Tokens zu verbauen...
Ist mM nach vieeel besser als die Pike!

Jetzt fehlen noch der FOX DHX und der Kage Coil...

Endergebnis RALLE nach 35 km Deister mit 1000 Hm berghoch und 1100 bergab: I was ready with the world.


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Mai 2017)

Schöner Bericht! Danke dafür!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Mai 2017)

Eben den  Fox DHX 5 Air eingebaut.
Bei dem sitzt das Ventil leider leicht innen "hinter" der Schwinge, so dass man keine Pumpe mehr ansetzen kann. Selbst die kl. Schraubkappe passt nicht mehr drauf. Jetzt hab ich um 300 PSI aufgepumpt, ihn eingebaut und muss dann mit nem Inbus zB soviel ablassen, dass der SAG passt...  Viel wird das aber nicht sein, da er recht viel Druck braucht. Zum Pumpen muss man ihn dann zwangsweise oben rausschrauben und Richtung Unterrohr schwenken... Hoffentlich kommt kein Dreck in die Öffnung...
Da hätte Fox vor ein paar Jahren aber auch mal dran denken können, dass ich heute...


----------



## aibeekey (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## imfluss (5. Mai 2017)

Du wechselst ja öfter den Dämpfer als manch einer die Unterhose


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. Mai 2017)

Jepp.

Dann lest mal den ganzen Post - dann wisst Ihr auch, warum.
Und ja: Mein Popometer ist so sensibel, dass ich durch diese Kissen die Erbse spüre.
Ist Fluch und Segen zugleich...


----------



## flipdascrip (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte mal den reset snake an einem zocchi roco air. Der war durch Schlauch noch flexibler. Scheint aber nicht mehr im Programm zu sein. Aber schau mal das hier an: https://reset-racing.de/product/modularer-winkeladapter/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (5. Mai 2017)

Oder bau einfach gleich den coil ein und werde glücklich......... Obwohl.... der Zugstufeneinsteller wird schwer zu erreichen sein im Reign


----------



## Jierdan (5. Mai 2017)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Oder bau einfach gleich den coil ein und werde glücklich......... Obwohl.... der Zugstufeneinsteller wird schwer wird zu erreichen sein im Reign



Das Thema hatte ich beim Stage5 leider auch : /


----------



## flipdascrip (5. Mai 2017)

Das ist bei den meisten coildämpfern im Reign der Fall. Mein Roco ist da eine Ausnahme. Sonst fällt mir noch RS Vivid und Cane Creek ein.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Mai 2017)

Kein schlechter Tipp.
Wenn er top funzt, dann könnte das eine Lösung sein...
Das Reign und auch das Glory sind diesbezgl. schon etwas verbaut.
Sammelt sich auch oft etwas Dreck unter dem Dämpfer und in der unteren Schwingenlagerung...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Jepp.
> 
> Dann lest mal den ganzen Post - dann wisst Ihr auch, warum.
> Und ja: Mein Popometer ist so sensibel, dass ich durch diese Kissen die Erbse spüre.
> Ist Fluch und Segen zugleich...



Du solltest vielleicht auf ein DH BIke umsteigen und das dann ultrasoft mit 50% Sag abstimmen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. Mai 2017)

Hab ich ja auch noch im Keller stehen.
Die letzte Tour mit 1200 Hm war dann aber doch recht anstrengend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. Mai 2017)

So, 1. Tour mit dem DHX.
35 km, 750 Hm.
Wald, Wurzeln, ein paar Absätze, Drops und Jumps.
Fühlt sich bis jetzt super an: soft, plush, satt, gut im Hub stehend, sehr gut gedämpft und wippt kaum, selbst in der offenen Position. Spontan bisher das beste Feeling, wo ich tats. bergab an einen Mini-DHer erinnert werde.
Mal sehen, wie er sich auf richtig anspruchsvollen Tracks schlägt...


----------



## LaKoS (8. Mai 2017)

Kannst du mal ein Foto einstellen von dem Dhx im eingebauten Zustand? 
Weil du schreibst, das es mit dem Ventil sehr eng ausgeht! 
Hast du es mal probiert ihn umzudrehen?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (8. Mai 2017)

Umdrehen wird nicht gehen, da wird man wohl nicht mehr an die Zugstufe kommen...
Foto folgt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. Mai 2017)




----------



## LaKoS (9. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Bilder! 

Und das is ja richtig knapp!  Hab auch noch nen zerlegen DHX hier rumliegen und wollte den auch mal im Reign testen...

Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor, als hätten die bei Giant nur nen Monarch damals gehabt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. Mai 2017)

Klingt komisch. is aber so.


----------



## aibeekey (9. Mai 2017)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor, als hätten die bei Giant nur nen Monarch damals gehabt.



Kannst ja mal mit einem Tyee Fahrer über die "Dämpferproblematik" des Reigns sprechen


----------



## LaKoS (9. Mai 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit einem Tyee Fahrer über die "Dämpferproblematik" des Reigns sprechen



 Ja, da war anscheinend auch nur ein Monarch anwesend!


----------



## flipdascrip (10. Mai 2017)

Ist bei einigen Herstellern so, dass nur wenige Dämpfer passen. Wie gesagt, der Reset Snake war ein super Problemlöser wenn es mit dem Luftventil eng hergeht. Vielleicht bekommt man den ja noch irgendwo her.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (12. Mai 2017)

Auch in der neuen Freeride wird dem Reign wieder eine tolle DH-Performance bescheinigt. Mit eben jenem Monarch RT...
Ich komme langsam zu dem Schluss, dass mein Dämpfer schlicht "kaputt" sein muss... falsch geshimt... Montagsmodell... vielleicht mit Livio-Öl befüllt... what ever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Mai 2017)

Schick halt ein? Schriftliche Fehlerbeschreibung und Dämpfer zum fähigen Händler, der schickt nach Schweinfurt, RS repariert oder gibt dir gleich nen neuen, und alles wir gut.

Oder halt was anderes fahren und den Monarch verkaufen. So er denn nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2017)

Der Freeride glaubst du? Echt jetzt?


----------



## piilu (13. Mai 2017)

Der Monarch ist schon 1 schlechter Dämpfer wenn dann noch ein hohes Gewicht dazu kommt dann ist es meistens vorbei


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. Mai 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Freeride glaubst du? Echt jetzt?


Ach, ich denke schon, dass die wissen, was sie tun. Und die Kompetenz werden sie auch haben.
Kauf ich mir halt das Pulse...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. Mai 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Der Monarch ist schon 1 schlechter Dämpfer wenn dann noch ein hohes Gewicht dazu kommt dann ist es meistens vorbei


Ich denke auch, dass es das ist: Durchschnittsdämpfer für leichte Rider. Nix für über 85/90 kg. Haben mir ja alle bestätigt...
Und die Freeride-Tester sind ja auch alles so 75 kg-Flöhe...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Mai 2017)

Gestern mit meinem "neu" aufgebauten Radon Slide 130 29er gefahren. Da steckt auch ein RS RT drin...
Der gleiche Scheiß: Zähes Ansprechverhalten, knapp einstellbare Zugstufe, viel zu progressiv. Fühlt sich übertrieben gesagt wie ein Stück altes Vollgummi an... 
Nach der Tour einen Fox Float CTD verbaut - schon auf dem Parkplatz ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl: sensibel, gut gedämpft, nicht so progressiv.
RockShox RT? Kann man schon verbauen. Aber dann isses halt Kacke.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2017)

Was wurde aus deinem McLeod?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Mai 2017)

Der ist noch in der engeren Wahl als Endlösung. Hat mir echt gut gefallen. Muss jetzt den DHX noch weiter testen. Dann den Kage Coil.


----------



## Symion (19. Mai 2017)

Der DHX Air taugt nur als Sofa. Praktisch keine Druckstufe, dafür immer ProPedal aktiviert und eine extrem zähe HS-Zugstufe.

Aktuell der beste Luftdämpfer - ohne extra Tuning - für Enduros ist der Float X Evol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Mai 2017)

Symion schrieb:


> Der DHX Air taugt nur als Sofa. Praktisch keine Druckstufe, dafür immer ProPedal aktiviert und eine extrem zähe HS-Zugstufe.
> 
> 
> Aktuell der beste Luftdämpfer - ohne extra Tuning - für Enduros ist der Float X Evol.




Im Reign funzt er bei mir bisher super...
Auch ohne ProPedal kaum Wippen, sahniges Ansprechverhalten, gute Zugstufe.
Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.

Is ja auch aktuell einer der teuersten... ;-)


----------



## Symion (19. Mai 2017)

Ja, das Preisargument stimmt natürlich.

Beim DHX ist das ProPedal immer an, mit dem Rädchen spannt man die Feder des Boostvalves nur vor. Deaktivieren kann man es aber nicht.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Mai 2017)

Das sehe ich anders... siehe Bild.
Bei meinem ist auch ein kleiner Hebel, der die ProPedal an- bzw. abschaltet.
Der Effekt ist deutlich spürbar, aber selbst ohne PropPedal wippt der Hinterbau kaum.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Mai 2017)

Und wenn's IMMER an ist, dann ist's ohne Hebel umlegen so schwach, dass der Hinterbau trotzdem soft anspricht.
Hpts. es funzt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Mai 2017)

Der ultimative Test des DHX findet jetzt am WE im Deister statt...


----------



## Jierdan (25. Mai 2017)

Hast du dich mit diesen Erfahrungen mal befasst? Könnte fast sein, dass Cane Creek für dich ganz interessant ist:



LaKoS schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor dem 2015' er Ltd Reign ein Reign 2 2010...dort sind mehrere Dämpfer drin gewesen:
> 
> - original Fox Rp? = war fürn Anfang ok, aber halt im mittleren Federweg komplett durchgerauscht
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (25. Mai 2017)

Er schreibt mir aus der Seele!!

Mit dem IL liebäugele ich schon länger.
Leider echt teuer...


----------



## LaKoS (25. Mai 2017)




----------



## RALLE K. ! (25. Mai 2017)

So, Testbericht Fox DHX 5 air
Heute 42 km und 1200 Hm und, wichtiger, auch über 1200 Tiefenmeter: Naturtrails mit Wurzelgeballer, Felsblöcken, Absätzen, Senken, Kompressionen und allem Schnickschnack sowie gebaute Trails mit Sprüngen, Stepups, Anliegern, Doubles, Tables - kurz: allem, was es so gibt.
Definitiv der beste Dämpfer bis jetzt!
Sehr sahniges Ansprechverhalten, top Dämpfung, Federweg ausgenutzt ohne Durchschläge, soooo stelle ich mir das vor.
Macht super Spaß!
Bei Landungen ist er "butterweich", auch verpatzte Landungen oder welche auf Wurzeln werden bestens geschluckt. In Anliegern sackt er nicht zu tief ein, die Zugstufe arbeitet tippitoppi und die Bottomout verhindert Durchschläge. Wurzelpassagen, Steinfelder, egal - Vollgas durch. Der Dämpfer gibt Vertrauen und man traut sich einiges mehr zu, als mit anderen!
Geht's lange auf Schotter berhoch, legt man den Hebel um und der Hinterbau ist weitestgehend ruhig gestellt.
Einzige Minikritik: Er braucht recht viel Federweg, das könnte einen Hauch weniger sein. Da pumpe ich etwas mehr Druck in den Piggy (heute war der minimale drin) und drehe den Bottom out ganz rein, dann dürfte das passen.
DER bleibt jetzt drin!
JETZT fährt das Reign so, wie ich es erwartet hatte...

Dennoch teste ich demnächst den Kage Coil - wenn er denn mal kommt... Lieferprobleme...


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Mai 2017)

Komisch, den hatte ich im alten Reign und der gefiel mir am allerwenigsten ? Ist der neu, oder iwie getuned?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Mit dem IL liebäugele ich schon länger.
> Leider echt teuer...



Hab jetzt einen angeboten bekommen zu nem guten Preis...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Mai 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Komisch, den hatte ich im alten Reign und der gefiel mir am allerwenigsten ? Ist der neu, oder iwie getuned?


Nö. Hier im Forum gekauft..
Funzt tippitoppi!


----------



## LaKoS (26. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mit dem Cane Creek nimmer zufrieden bist oder er dir ned gefällt,  kannst dich gern bei mir melden!


----------



## Jierdan (26. Mai 2017)

ich war übrigens am Wochenende noch mal mit dem monarch rt3 in albstadt im Park und kann immer noch nix schlechtes berichten [emoji14] in den Kehren unten in der Nordschleife war da sogar entschieden mehr Support als mit dem vivid. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Mai 2017)

Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## Jierdan (26. Mai 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn?



aktuell leider 96kg netto : /


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. Mai 2017)

Da spielen wir ja in der selben Liga.
Bei mir is der Monarch durch...
Egal, in welchem Bike. Immer scheiße...

Hab jetzt den DB Air Inline noch bestellt.
Wollte eigtl. den DB IL  - hab mich "verkauft"...
Ma sehen...


----------



## Der_GruE (27. Mai 2017)

So läuft der Hinterbau mit 90kg echt fett. Bergauf ok und runter Bombe. Traktion ist alles. Nur kommt die Lyrik da nicht mehr ganz mit ohne Tuning.


----------



## flipdascrip (27. Mai 2017)

Schön der Vivid. Glaub ich gern dass das abgeht. 
Mal was anderes und off topic: die Kefü-Halterung ist ja ein ordentliches Geweih oder?


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Mai 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 608667
> So läuft der Hinterbau mit 90kg echt fett. Bergauf ok und runter Bombe. Traktion ist alles. Nur kommt die Lyrik da nicht mehr ganz mit ohne Tuning.


Fährst du mit 90 kg die 450 er Feder ?


----------



## imfluss (27. Mai 2017)

Ich fahr mit 85 kg nackisch ne 600er und finds straff aber gut =)


----------



## LaKoS (27. Mai 2017)

Sieht für mich nach ner 650'er aus! 

Fahr mit nackigen 77kg ne 500'er im Vivid


----------



## Der_GruE (28. Mai 2017)

Ist ne 550'er Feder und liege ca. bei 26%. Liegt schön satt


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. Mai 2017)

Warte ja auch noch auf den Kage Coil. Bin gespannt...


----------



## derbastian (29. Mai 2017)

Ich würde die ganze sache einfach abkürzen:
Entweder einen fox x2 rein, oder einen fox dhx2, wenn das gewicht keine rolle spielt. Beides mit climb switch.

Nutzt ja auch nix sich ewig mit zwischenlösungen zu beschäftigen. Man will das rad ja einfach fahren. Nachher hat man den hobel irgendwann verkauft und war nie wirklich zufrieden mit dem hinterbau.

Der cane creek air inline, war glaube ich laut tests nichts im reign, falls ich das richtig im kopf habe. Wenn du den noch nicht verbaut hast, würde ich ihn umtauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Juni 2017)

Make me not weak


----------



## RALLE K. ! (20. Juni 2017)

Weiter geht's mit meinem neuem Hobby: Dämpfer fürs Reign kaufen und testen...
DB Inline ist verbaut - Abstimmungsmarathon hat begonnen.

Erste Fahrt auf dem Local-DH war schon recht vielversprechend...
Bisher nicht ganz so satt wie der Fox DHX... aber da sind ja auch ein paar Knöpfchen mehr zum Spielen...


----------



## BassSetAlight (21. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen auch einen InLine ins Reign gebaut. Bisher bin ich da echt zufrieden mit, aber es brauch noch ein wenig Feinabstimmung.

Zur Zeit sehen meine Einstellungen wie folgt aus (wie ich finde ein gutes Setup von dem aus ich arbeiten kann):
- ein großer Spacer und zwei kleine Spacer
- 230 psi ergeben dann 16 mm SAG bei ca. 90 kg
- HSC 2,75 Umdrehungen 
- LSC 10 Clicks
- HSR 2,75 Umdrehungen
- LSR 8 Clikcs

Für die nächste Runde will ich etwas weniger HSC versuchen (2.25) damit ich endlich mal die vollen 160 mm ausnutze, die Luftfeder gefällt so ganz gut aktuell, also eher mal an der HSC rumschrauben. 
LSC wippt im offenen Modus schon ganz gut beim treten im sitzen, folgt aber dem Untergrund erstklassig mit betätigtem Climb Switch ist dann auch beim pedalieren absolute Ruhe. Die Einstellung wird also erst mal so bleiben.
An Kickern hat mir der Hinterbau noch etwas viel gekickt, also werd ich mal ein wenig HSR Dämpfung dazugeben (3,25).
Mit dem LSR muss ich noch etwas ausprobieren, da hat mein Popometer noch keine Erfahrung gesammelt. 

@RALLE K. ! Wie sehen denn deine Einstellungen am InLine aus?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (21. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre mit den von CC empfohlenen 28-32% SAG (zieml. genau 30%) - sprich 17 mm.

Ich hatte die Werkseinstellungen so gelassen (also alles so. ca. in der Mitte) und bin dann auf dem local DH etwas gehüpft.

Da ich 100 kg plus wiege, musste ich alles etwas stärker zudrehen:

2 Klicks mehr bei der LSC, da ich im Anlieger regelrecht weggesackt bin
ca. 1 Umdrehung mehr bei der HSC, da der Dämpfer bei kleineren Sprüngen/Landungen den Federweg schon ausnutzte
ca. 2 Klicks mehr LSR, da es zu schnell rauskam nach langsamen Schlägen
1 Umdrehung mehr HSR, da er bei o.g. Landungen zu viel kickte
Ist aber erst der Anfang des Marathons... ;-)

Spacer hab ich noch nicht drin.

@BassSetAlight: Probier doch mal etwas mehr SAG und ohne Spacer...


----------



## Symion (21. Juni 2017)

Den Inline ohne Spacer ist des Wahnsinns! Das Teil ist null progressiv.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Juni 2017)

... wenn er den Hub nicht ausnutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (22. Juni 2017)

Hilft nur höher springen


----------



## RALLE K. ! (22. Juni 2017)

Ups - hatte ich nicht dran gedacht...

Oder mehr essen?


----------



## Symion (22. Juni 2017)

Essen hilft immer!


----------



## BassSetAlight (24. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt ein Wochenende Rabenberg hinter mir. 

Wollte nicht an die Luftkammer ran, das mach ich dann lieber in meinem OP Bereich :-D
Also hab ich bissl mit der HSC gespielt, aber...

Richtig ihr Zwei, entweder ich muss mehr essen oder ich muss die Spacer raus nehmen. Hab den Dänpfer nicht durch bekommen trotz weniger HSC.
Ich denke mal ich geh von 1L2S auf 3S, also genau die Mitte, so bissl Progression gegen Ende gefällt mir dann doch ganz gut. Probieren und testen wird dann zeigen wo ich rauskomme.

Aber ansonsten macht der Dämpfer schonmal alles richtig, das Heck klebt richtig am Boden und es fühlt sich viel kontrollierter an als mit dem ollen Monarch.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (24. Juni 2017)

Ja - der Monarch steht für alles Mögliche: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarch nur nicht für gute Dämpfer...
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufen... äh, Fahrenden.
Ich dreh morgen wieder ne Runde.
Mittlerweile ist auch der RS Kage da.
Erster Eindruck: Schwer...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Juni 2017)

So - nächste Runde gefahren: Wald, Wurzeln, kleine Sprünge, dann Treppen und Absätze an einer Schule bis aus 1 m ins Flat.
Fazit: Der Dämpfer rauscht zu schnell durch den Hub, obwohl ich die HSC noch eine halbe Umdr. reingedreht habe.
Ergo müssen jetzt mal Spacer rein.

Sonst fühlt er sich aber echt gut an...


----------



## BassSetAlight (27. Juni 2017)

Genau das hab ich gespürt.
Ich hab einen großen und zwei kleine Spacer drinnen. (ein Großer besteht ja auch 5 Kleinen.)
Ich glaube das war ein bisschen zu viel, ich werde demnächst die zwei kleinen mal rausnehmen, dann dürfte mein CC die letzten mm auch noch freigeben. Sollte ich dann wieder Durchschlagen, dann ist wohl ein großer und ein kleiner Spacer mein Setup :-D

Ach genau, abgesehen von dem Spacern arbeitet meine Zugstufe und meine Druckstufe wie folgt....
HSC: 2,5 Umdrehungen
LSC: 10 Klicks
HSR: 3 Umdrehungen
LSR: 8 Klicks


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. Juni 2017)

Ja - einen CC abstimmen ist etwas mehr, als CTD oder gar RL...
Macht aber auch iwie Spaß...


----------



## Jierdan (30. Juni 2017)

So, bei mir dämpft seit heute besagter Vivid Coil. Die Tage gehts dann mal zum ausgiebigeren Ausprobieren nach Saalbach.


----------



## LaKoS (30. Juni 2017)

Welche Feder hast drin, bei welchen Gewicht? (nackig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. Juni 2017)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Welche Feder hast drin, bei welchen Gewicht? (nackig)



ne 600er bei 95kg. Ist eher auf der fluffigen Seite aktuell.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. Juni 2017)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Meine hat auch 600 - aber ich wiege doch mehr als du...

Im CC ist jetzt ein dicker Spacer drin.
Mal schauen...


----------



## Jierdan (5. Juli 2017)

Mein erster Eindruck - solala. Im Zama funktioniert der Vivid dann doch besser (und man kommt dort besser an die Zugstufe ran). Insgesamt nicht der Quantensprung den ich gegenüber dem Monarch erwartet habe. Hatte schon 2-3 leichte Druchschläge mit der 600er (ja ich weiß, man hüpft nicht in Gegenanstiege°°) , da muss ich noch mal ans Setup ran. 
Beim Bremsen lässt die Feinfühligkeit des Fahrwerks im übrigen deutlich nach, dazu muss es nicht mal sonderlich steil sein. Aktuell hab ich nicht den Eindruck, dass der Vivid das Mehrgewicht wert ist und würde den Elka Stage5 (der Farblich ja leider gar nicht passt^^) vorziehen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Juli 2017)

Da scheint der viel gepriesene Maestro-Hinterbau dann ja alles andere als antriebs- und bremsneutral zu sein...
Hab ich beim CC DB Inline auch festgestellt: Wenn man den "offen" fährt, wippt es schon ganz mächtig in der Ebene.
Das Wippen ist auch deutlich stärker als bei allen anderen Dämpfern bisher - und da hab ich ja schon einige probiert ;-)...
Erst mit Climb Switch ist echte Ruhe im Fahrwerk.

*CC DB Inline Update*
Ich bin jetzt diverse Runden - auch reine Abstimmungsrunden - mit dickem Spacer im Inline gefahren.
Das macht schon ordentlich was aus und er geht nicht mehr so in die Knie.
Werde aber noch mal zum Vergleich den 2. dicken Spacer reinpacken.
Insgesamt aber ist der Inline bisher auch nicht so "die Offenbarung". Liegt viell. an einer übersteigerten Erwartungshaltung?
Ja, er funktioniert sehr ordentlich, aber irgendwie habe ich - trotz Drehen an allen möglich Knöpfchen - immer das Gefühl, dass er Federweg "verschenkt". Und wenn man die HSC so anpasst, dass das nicht geschieht, wird er hart und unsensibel (fast logisch...).
Auch diese ewige Fummelei an 6 Parametern (HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, SAG, Spacer) ist dann doch irgendwann auch mal anstrengend.
Zumal:
Hat man das Gefühl, ihn beim Treppen shreddern und Springen optimal abgestimmt zu haben und fährt dann zurück auf den Trail, könnte er wieder etwas sensibler sein, also nimmt man HSC und HSR wieder etwas raus, um beim nächsten Sprung erneut etwas durch den Hub zu rauschen und zu schnell zurückzufedern...
Es macht fast den Eindruck, dass man ihn immer nur für eine bestimmte Begebenheit/Fahrsituation optimal abstimmen kann: Springen/normale Tour; schnelle Trailabfahrt/langsamere Anliegerkurven etc. sind ja widersprüchliche Anforderungen, denen er gleichzeitig kaum gerecht wird...
Ändern sich diese Anforderungen, muss man jedes mal etwas nachregulieren. Was bei 4 Knöpfchen und einem 3er Inbus auf dem Trail etwas doof ist...
Genau das selbe Gefühl hatte ich schon bei einem Testbike, wo der DB Air drin steckte: Nach der Abfahrt musste man für die kommenden Trailkilometer wieder alles anders einstellen, um dann bei der nächsten Abfahrt wieder alles rückgängig zu machen...
Da waren mir der Manitou und vor allem der Fox DHX lieber: Einmal einstellen. Fettich.
Und der DHX war bisher von der Performance auch noch besser, als alle anderen, da das Fahrwerk damit echt supersatt lag.
Mal sehen...


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Da scheint der viel gepriesene Maestro-Hinterbau dann ja alles andere als antriebs- und bremsneutral zu sein...



Das ist er durchaus. Graphen dazu findest du hier:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.co.at/2014/08/giant-reign-275-2015.html

Was für ein Kettenblatt fährst du denn? Wenns kein 32er ist, gehts natürlich nicht mehr ohne Lock/Climb Switch... oder man akzeptiert ein wenig schaukeln. Aber das ist Physik, das ist immer ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Jierdan (6. Juli 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Das ist er durchaus. Graphen dazu findest du hier:
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.co.at/2014/08/giant-reign-275-2015.html
> 
> Was für ein Kettenblatt fährst du denn? Wenns kein 32er ist, gehts natürlich nicht mehr ohne Lock/Climb Switch... oder man akzeptiert ein wenig schaukeln. Aber das ist Physik, das ist immer ein Kompromiss.


ein 32er. bergauf ist auch alles in Ordnung ; )

ich schätze einfach, dass ich der Abstimmung des vivid noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken muss. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fibie (6. Juli 2017)

Schon interessant das alles zu lesen ..
Hab mir erst nen 2016er tld geholt und noch keine fährt auf Trail oder Park daher gespannt ob mir die Pike und der Monarch zusagt ..
Bin kein so feinfühlender Typ xD was einstellen eingeht


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre ganz oldschool 2x10.
Schaukeln tuts auf dem großen Blatt am meisten.
Nicht, dass mich das jetzt maximal aufregt, aber antriebsneutral is eben anders.
Und bei jedem anderen Dämpfer war's halt auch deutlich weniger...

@ fibie: Lass dich nicht von uns verwirren. Ist auch alles schon Jammern auf recht hohem Niveau. Viell. funzt das bei dir ja alles ganz hervorragend...


----------



## fibie (6. Juli 2017)

Nö verwirrt mich jetzt nicht da jeder ein anderes feeling hat
Dennoch schön zu lesen bzw sollte der Monarch halt nix sein welche Alternativen hätte .zumal ich auch 85kg habe mit Klamotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hätt dann ein paar Dämpfer zur Auswahl...


----------



## LaKoS (6. Juli 2017)

@RALLE K. ! 

Hast du schon mal überlegt einen deiner Dämpfer zu einem Tuner zu geben? MST, Push etc...dann abstimmen lassen aufs Reign und dein Gewicht?!


----------



## LaKoS (7. Juli 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck - solala. Im Zama funktioniert der Vivid dann doch besser (und man kommt dort besser an die Zugstufe ran). Insgesamt nicht der Quantensprung den ich gegenüber dem Monarch erwartet habe. Hatte schon 2-3 leichte Druchschläge mit der 600er (ja ich weiß, man hüpft nicht in Gegenanstiege°°) , da muss ich noch mal ans Setup ran.
> Beim Bremsen lässt die Feinfühligkeit des Fahrwerks im übrigen deutlich nach, dazu muss es nicht mal sonderlich steil sein. Aktuell hab ich nicht den Eindruck, dass der Vivid das Mehrgewicht wert ist und würde den Elka Stage5 (der Farblich ja leider gar nicht passt^^) vorziehen.



Find ich auch, so der Überflieger bzw Mehrgewinn an Performance bringt der Vivid nicht mit! 
Würde gern mal nen Fox Float X2 testen, nur wenn der Preis nicht wäre!


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Juli 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Da scheint der viel gepriesene Maestro-Hinterbau dann ja alles andere als antriebs- und bremsneutral zu sein...
> Hab ich beim CC DB Inline auch festgestellt: Wenn man den "offen" fährt, wippt es schon ganz mächtig in der Ebene.
> Das Wippen ist auch deutlich stärker als bei allen anderen Dämpfern bisher - und da hab ich ja schon einige probiert ;-)...
> Erst mit Climb Switch ist echte Ruhe im Fahrwerk.
> ...


da siehst dus mal wieder: never change a running system! 
der cc db inline ist halt auch mehr hype als leistung. das durchrauschen durch den federweg dürfte bei dem dämpfer nicht unüblich sein.
am besten du nimmst den monarch und lässt ihn beim tuner anpassen!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. Juli 2017)

Klar. Shimstacktuningsoptimierungseinstellungsbastelei hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Dann aber bestimmt nicht mit dem ollen Monarchen...
Ich werd das Reign aber ohnehin bald verkaufen. Da gibt's noch ein paar andere Punkte, die mir pers. nicht so gefallen.
Bis dahin werd ich aber aus reiner Hartnäckigkeit noch weiter pfriemeln und zB den RS Kage testen.
Ist derzeit mein Unterhobby...


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab ja auch ein paar Dämpfer durch. Der Fox Float X CTD in original Beshimmung von einem BMC Trailfox hat mir recht gut gefallen, auf anhieb.
Da war sogar der Monarch Plus welchen ich tunen (Standard, Shims auf mein Gewicht, ...)  lassen hab nicht wirklich besser. Auf Monarch werd ich wohl nicht mehr zurück wechseln, wenn dann wohl so ein Fox.

ABER...

Am meisten Freude hab ich jetzt mit dem günstigen Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil. Sperrbar, mehrere Klicks Druckstufe, welche ich beim Trailen nutze, quasi fast komplett sperrbar und eine meiner Meinung nach sagenhafte Abfahrtsperformance. Da bin ich echt sogar am Überlegen das Glory zu verkaufen. Sehr sehr gut wie ich finde, hab direkt Angst das ich das Biken verlerne weil das Ding jetzt alles platt macht!?

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt gar nicht verstehen warum man sich da noch einen Vivid oder Fox X2 besorgt. Die sind weder leichter noch besser. Haben aber vlt mehr Syle an der Diele oder wie? Hab mir dazu jetzt, eben weil der Dämpfer neu bei RCZ 100 Euro gekostet hat, noch eine SLS Feder bestellt. Sieht zwar kacke aus, aber dann wirds auch leichter.



Vorne fahr ich eine X Fushion Vengeance HLR Coil mit 170 mm. Auch wenig Bling und wenig fürs posen, aber auch sehr sehr gute Performance. Leider halt mit knackender Gabelkrone. Daran hab ich mich zwar gewöhnt aber man denkt ja nach. Überlege daher mit eine potente Luftgabel anzuschaffen. Die Vengeance hat ja auch 2,4-2,5 kg... wär also Gewicht auch einiges...



-Yari hab ich probiert, Dämpfung geht geht gar nicht. Nur beim Trailen mit Spacer und Luftdruck voll rein, wars OK. Um 350 Euro abstauben, + 200 AWK + keine Ahnung was das MST kosten wird wenns mal verfügbar ist ... 300 (???) dann komm ich auch auf 800-900 Euro?

-Mattoc soll super Dämpfung haben? Gibts aber bei 27,5" wohl nicht mit 170 mm Federweg. 170 mm will ich alleine schon wegen Lenkwinkel und Bodenfreiheit (Tretlager). Und ja ich weiß das es von der EBL abhängt.

-Fox ist irgendwie teuer?

-Öhlins is auch teuer? Und wenig Erfahrung?

-Lyric vielleicht? 


*Was wird hier so gefahren. Wer kann pos und neg Berichten.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Am meisten Freude hab ich jetzt mit dem günstigen Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil. Sperrbar, mehrere Klicks Druckstufe, welche ich beim Trailen nutze, quasi fast komplett sperrbar und eine meiner Meinung nach sagenhafte Abfahrtsperformance. Da bin ich echt sogar am Überlegen das Glory zu verkaufen. Sehr sehr gut wie ich finde, hab direkt Angst das ich das Biken verlerne weil das Ding jetzt alles platt macht!?
> 
> ...



Den Roco kriegt man leider idr. nur sehr runtergerockt, wenn man das Angebot bei RCZ verpasst hat.

Bei der Vengeance HLR kann ich nur zustimmen, beste Gabel ever! Geht auch in der Luftvariante verdammt gut. Unbedingt behalten! (oder mir verkaufen ; ))


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Juli 2017)

Haha, nein nix verkaufen. Bin grad am besorgen einer 2ten ... mann weiß ja nie *gg*
Wie ist es bei der Luft HLR mit wegtauchen? Kenne von den modernen Luiftgabeln nur Pike und Yari. Ohne AWK hat mir das beim Trialen nicht so gut gefallen... war eher zum Kotzen.

Roco gabs dann bei CNC auch hin und wieder für ich glaube 130 Euro.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2017)

meine hlr Air ist am Anfang des Federwegs sensibler als meine  pikes (rc soloair und dpa rct3 ohne tuning mit je zwei Tokens), nutzt aber auch den mittleren Federweg besser. Progression ist ebenso genug vorhanden, vielleicht sogar zu viel. durchgeschlagen ist sie mir noch nie. besonders schätze ich aber die Fähigkeit, bei hohem Tempo vielen kleinen Schlägen zu folgen ohne zu verspringen. das habe ich bisher bei keiner anderen Gabel auch nur annähernd so gut eingestellt gekriegt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## XLS (7. Juli 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> *Was wird hier so gefahren. Wer kann pos und neg Berichten.*


Ich fahr jetzt seit einem halben Jahr den FOX X2 statt dem RC3+ im 1.5er. Die Grundeinstellung laut Fox passt bei mir sehr gut.Beim ersten Fahren ist mir sofort die tolle Bodenhaftung aufgefallen, beim RS war es deutlich unruhiger.Dadurch fährt man viel schneller. Uphill geht dank 2Pos-Hebel auch ohne Probleme. Bei Sprüngen wird der Federweg auch gut ausgenutzt . Nicht ganz optimale Landungen "saugt" der Dämpfer irgendwie weg.Etwas mehr Popp würde ich mir noch wünschen,aber da muss ich mich nochmal mit der Einstellung befassen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. Juli 2017)

Marzocchi Roco TST R  - hatte ich auch mal im Auge, war aber nirgends halbwegs günstig zu bekommen.
Auch von der X Fushion Vengeance habe ich gute Dinge gehört.
Es muss auch nicht immer ein Global Einheitsbreiplayer sein!


----------



## Jierdan (8. Juli 2017)

Nach diversen Tagen Abstimmungsmarathon, einem verschenken Tag auf dem Hacklbergtrail (mit sehr unruhigem Fahrwerk) und viel Gefluche weil man so schlecht an das Zugstufenrädchen ran kommt, hab ich nun ein Setup am Vivid gefunden, das mir viel Spaß macht. 

Ich war ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, viel weniger Zugstufe und mehr Druckstufe zu brauchen. Mein Popometer musste ich auch erst wieder auf die alpinen Bedingungen eichen. Aber nun bin ich mit drei Clicks Zugstufe (von High aus gesehen) und zwei Clicks LSC (von Low aus gesehen) sehr glücklich. Absolutes Minidownhillerfeeling. : )

Doof dabei ist nun nur, dass die Pike da nicht mehr mithalten kann 
=> Mangelde Reaktionsfreudigkeit und zu viel Federwegsausnutzung beim Bremsen auf Bremswellen und kein Pop deuten mir auf zu wenig Druck hin... mir scheint, morgen kommen Token raus und mehr Luft rein


----------



## Mx343 (9. Juli 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Nach diversen Tagen Abstimmungsmarathon, einem verschenken Tag auf dem Hacklbergtrail (mit sehr unruhigem Fahrwerk) und viel Gefluche weil man so schlecht an das Zugstufenrädchen ran kommt, hab ich nun ein Setup am Vivid gefunden, das mir viel Spaß macht.
> 
> Ich war ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, viel weniger Zugstufe und mehr Druckstufe zu brauchen. Mein Popometer musste ich auch erst wieder auf die alpinen Bedingungen eichen. Aber nun bin ich mit drei Clicks Zugstufe (von High aus gesehen) und zwei Clicks LSC (von Low aus gesehen) sehr glücklich. Absolutes Minidownhillerfeeling. : )
> 
> ...



Da bleibt wohl nur die Pike austauschen übrig.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. Juli 2017)

170er Lyrik.


----------



## Jierdan (9. Juli 2017)

glaube ich nicht. ich halte es für ein layer8-Problem.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. Juli 2017)

Na, na, na...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (13. Juli 2017)

Symion schrieb:


> Der DHX Air taugt nur als Sofa. Praktisch keine Druckstufe, dafür immer ProPedal aktiviert und eine extrem zähe HS-Zugstufe.
> 
> Aktuell der beste Luftdämpfer - ohne extra Tuning - für Enduros ist der Float X Evol.


 
Ahoi

Ich werde nächste Woche den Fox Float X CDT Factory aus einem Trailfox noch mal fahren!
Inwiefern denkst du das sich Evol und nicht Evol unterscheiden?

Schwer wird er es so oder so haben nach einem Roco Coil TST


----------



## RALLE K. ! (14. Juli 2017)

"Der DHX Air taugt nur als Sofa. Praktisch keine Druckstufe, dafür immer ProPedal aktiviert und eine extrem zähe HS-Zugstufe."

Kann ich, wie bereits berichtet, nicht bestätigen.
Bei mir hat er die bisher beste Performance aller Dämpfer gezeigt: Sensibel, satt, gut gedämpft - super.


----------



## LaKoS (14. Juli 2017)

Bei mir kommt heut wieder der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air InLine rein. Wenn er wieder zicken machen sollte, gönn ich ihm das Upgrade was es da von CC gibt! Fand den bis jetzt am besten im Reign! 

Ein DHX liegt auch noch hier in Einzelteile zerlegt...aber da fehlen noch diverse Teile für die High-und Lowspeed Druckstufe!   #winterprojekt


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2017)

Kurzes Feedback von mir noch mal.

Ich bin jetzt eine Weile mit dem Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil gefahren. Super sahniges Ansprechverhalten, extrem potenter Hinterbau! Ließ mich kurz daran denken das Glory zu verkaufen.
Davor war ein von Flatout Suspension für mich und das Reign angepasster Monarch Plus drinn. Der war so ... ja so OK halt. Plan war ein MST Tuning in den Monarch einzubauen. Ich hab bei meinen Touren sehr oft und viel trageanteil dabei. Und komplett auf Coil ist das Reign über 1 kg schwerer als auf Luft (Pike/Monarch).
Für den Westalpenurlaub hab ich kurz davor günstig einen Fox Float X CTD Factory bekommen. Ist ein Tuning/Setup für BMC Trailfox. Und wie damals schon bin ich von dem Float X extrem begeistert. Natürlich nicht so fluffig wie der Roco Coil aber extrem verspielt zu fahren und trotzdem voll potent.

Von mir also ein klarer Kauftipp für verspielt/poppig mit trotzdem sehr potentem Hinterbau. Auf jeden Fall in allen belangen um ein vielfaches besser als der Monarch.

Ich denke das ein MST Monarch wohl auch nicht besser sein wird als der Float X. Zum "nur ausprobieren" ist es mir aber fast zu teuer. Hat von euch wer einen MST Monarch schon verbaut?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. August 2017)

Update CC DB Inline

So. Jetzt hab ich den 2. dicken Spacer drin.
Damit verschenkt der Inline nun nicht mehr so viel Hub.
Gefällt mir deutlich besser. Sprünge aus 1 m ins Flat flubbert er jetzt gut weg und hat noch ca. 8 mm Resthub = ca. 22 mm FW.
Merkwürdig: HSR u. LSR reagieren jetzt kaum noch beim Verstellen.
Funzt aber dennoch alles ziemlich gut und überzeugend.
Aber man fummelt sich echt dusselig...

Jetzt dreh ich noch ein paar Runden, dann kommt der RS Kage Coil rein...


----------



## LaKoS (6. August 2017)

Bei mir federt seit heute probeweise ein Manitou McLeod...morgen steht die erste Testfahrt an! 
Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Jet Stream (6. August 2017)

N´abend!
Ich hatte schon mit Ralle geschrieben und wollte jetzt noch weitere Meinungen zum Thema.

Fahre ein 2011er Reign 0 - aktuell mit einem Fox RP3 mit von Gino angepassten Shimstack.
Leider macht der Dämpfer gerade das Letzte und ein Tausch wir nötig.
Jetzt bin ich nach längerer Recherche zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der McLeod ganz gut zu meinen Anforderungen passen könnte.

Hier mal die Eckdaten:
Gewicht: 75kg netto
Terrain: Deister, Harz-Touren (hoch gern mit Cablecar) und Parks
Vorlieben: flowige Trails und gern in der Luft und eher soft abgestimmtes Fahrwerk  -  aus dem DH/Drops/Roadgap-Alter bin ich raus

Ich brauche also einen Dämpfer der ein fluffiges Ansprechverhalten liefert und agil ist, mir aber das bergauf fahren nicht vollends zerhagelt. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich eher bergauf schieben in kauf nehme als bergab Performace einzubüsen.

Mein letzter Stand der Überlegungen ist also der McLeod mit King Can. Verspreche mir, auf Grund meines Gewichts und der größeren Kammer ein besseres Ansprechverhalten als mit der Standard Can.


----------



## rzOne20 (7. August 2017)

Ein Rock Sho Monarch Plus (getuned von Flatout Suspension für Giant Reign + 90 kg Fahrer) und ein Fox RP23 (auch passend zum Reign) sind bei mir jetzt übrigens übrig, falls wer braucht!


----------



## Jet Stream (8. August 2017)

Welchen M+ hast du denn und inwiefern wurde er angepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2017)

Jet Stream schrieb:


> Welchen M+ hast du denn und inwiefern wurde er angepasst?


 

die haben Zitat: "wir haben dir die Druckstufe nach deinen Wünschen spezifisch angepasst. Wir haben 3er Öl verwendet. Dann haben wir den IFP-Druck gesenkt um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern."

Druckstufe wollte ich schneller und für meine 90kg angepasst.


----------



## Jet Stream (8. August 2017)

D.h. wenn ich den mit meinen all in 80kg fahren will, müsste man nochmal ran?

Das Modell fehlt noch. ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2017)

Jet Stream schrieb:


> D.h. wenn ich den mit meinen all in 80kg fahren will, müsste man nochmal ran?
> 
> Das Modell fehlt noch. ;-)


 
Das weiß ich leider nicht? Weniger Luft geht ja auch?
Monarch Plus RCT3. Ich mach mal ein Foto am Abend...


----------



## LaKoS (3. September 2017)

Und? Wie siehts aktuell aus, bei der Dämpfersuche?


----------



## Jet Stream (3. September 2017)

Also ich bin mir noch völlig unschlüssig. Aber der McLeod ist raus. Ich habe hier keinen vor Ort, der sich mit dem Ding richtig auskennt und mir ggf. das Ding an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann.
Aktuell tendiere ich zum M+ RC3 oder Float DPS Evol Factory.
Gestern kam aber, auf Anraten eines Freundes noch der BOS Kirk dazu. Hierbei reizt mich die ab Werk Anpassung auf mich und das Bike.

Wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## LaKoS (3. September 2017)

Mcleod ist bei mir aktuell drin...macht seine Sache sehr gut! Nur was mich extrem stört ist dieses Klackgeräusch beim einfedern!

Möchte gern mal einen Marzocchi Roco Air austesten...aber könnte mir vorstellen dass das ziemlich eng ist mit dem Luftventil...so wie beim DHX Air, wie es @RALLE K. ! schon gepostet hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. September 2017)

Der Mc Leod ist doch ab Werk super...
Bei mir hat der auch nicht "geklackt"... ?


----------



## LaKoS (4. September 2017)

Von der Performance her ist er auch top, kein Zweifel! 
Hab jetzt zwei Mcleod hier und bei jedem is dieses Klackgeräusch!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. September 2017)

Komisch.
Kann ich mir gar nicht erklären...


----------



## Jierdan (26. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ein Rock Sho Monarch Plus (getuned von Flatout Suspension für Giant Reign + 90 kg Fahrer) und ein Fox RP23 (auch passend zum Reign) sind bei mir jetzt übrigens übrig, falls wer braucht!


ist der m+ mit kleiner oder großer (debon air) Kammer?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rzOne20 (26. September 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ist der m+ mit kleiner oder großer (debon air) Kammer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ist ohne DebonAir. Verstehe das DebonAir eigentlich auch nicht. Da machen die eine größere Luftkammer damit sie dann alle mit Tokkens zuspacern?
Es hat sich aber rausgestellt das scheinbar die Zugstufe "defekt" ist. Werde den also zuerst noch mal einschicken müssen.


----------



## fibie (26. September 2017)

Ich hab mein 2016er reign ca 3 Monate 
War nur im Wald auf Trails da hätte ich gutes feeling was Dämpfung und handling betrifft.
Letztes we in Lac blanc gewesen und musste feststellen das die Pike Rc nix ist ..bei schnellen Passagen oder Wurzeln wird die echt hart und das geht auf Finger ..die waren irgendwann auch tot .mit dem hatte ich nicht gerechnet.hab rumprobiert aber leider selbe Problem.denkt ihr Umbau auf FAST 3-Way Factory Kit lohnt oder doch andere ..
Der Monarch zb hat super gearbeitet..


----------



## piilu (26. September 2017)

In irgend ner Aleitung von der Pike steht wie man die Shims ändert damit die nen bisschen weicher wird


----------



## rzOne20 (26. September 2017)

fibie schrieb:


> Ich hab mein 2016er reign ca 3 Monate
> War nur im Wald auf Trails da hätte ich gutes feeling was Dämpfung und handling betrifft.
> Letztes we in Lac blanc gewesen und musste feststellen das die Pike Rc nix ist ..bei schnellen Passagen oder Wurzeln wird die echt hart und das geht auf Finger ..die waren irgendwann auch tot .mit dem hatte ich nicht gerechnet.hab rumprobiert aber leider selbe Problem.denkt ihr Umbau auf FAST 3-Way Factory Kit lohnt oder doch andere ..
> Der Monarch zb hat super gearbeitet..


 
Ist zwar nicht Pike, aber meiner Boxxer RC hab ich eine MST Kartusche verbaut! Hatte damit das selbe Problem wie du! Jetzt ist die Boxxer 1a, absolut nicht wieder zu erkennen! Denke das wär bei der Pike das selbe! 
Also meiner Erfahrung nach zahlt sich so ein Tuning sicher aus!


----------



## Jierdan (26. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ist ohne DebonAir. Verstehe das DebonAir eigentlich auch nicht. Da machen die eine größere Luftkammer damit sie dann alle mit Tokkens zuspacern?
> Es hat sich aber rausgestellt das scheinbar die Zugstufe "defekt" ist. Werde den also zuerst noch mal einschicken müssen.



Versteh ich auch nicht, bei mir funktioniert ohnehin auch der ohne DebonAir besser. Seit ich den drin hab purzeln die persönlichen Strava-Rekorde Bergauf und Bergab.



fibie schrieb:


> Ich hab mein 2016er reign ca 3 Monate
> War nur im Wald auf Trails da hätte ich gutes feeling was Dämpfung und handling betrifft.
> Letztes we in Lac blanc gewesen und musste feststellen das die Pike Rc nix ist ..bei schnellen Passagen oder Wurzeln wird die echt hart und das geht auf Finger ..die waren irgendwann auch tot .mit dem hatte ich nicht gerechnet.hab rumprobiert aber leider selbe Problem.denkt ihr Umbau auf FAST 3-Way Factory Kit lohnt oder doch andere ..
> Der Monarch zb hat super gearbeitet..



Erzähl bitte mal von deinem aktuellen Pike-Setup!


----------



## fibie (26. September 2017)

@Jierdan
Ich bin jetzt kein Experte aber zw 25-30 sag
1spacer(85kg ca mit Montur)
Charger komplett offen ,Federweg gut ausgenutzt ..
Rebound nicht zu schnell weiß jetzt die Klicks nicht ..
Sprünge ,Absätze ,Drops gute Dämpfung sobald es schnell und ruppig (bremswellen zb auch ) war gingen die Schläge auf Finger
Kollege probierte auch mit einstellen aber half nix .
Wie gesagt ist die einfache Rc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (26. September 2017)

fibie schrieb:


> @Jierdan
> Ich bin jetzt kein Experte aber zw 25-30 sag
> 1spacer(85kg ca mit Montur)
> Charger komplett offen ,Federweg gut ausgenutzt ..
> ...



Nimm mal den Spacer raus. Hat bei mir (100kg mit Montur) Wunder gewirkt, das war wie eine neue Gabel. Ich hab die drin gehabt, weil die bei der RCT3 gut funktioniert haben, doch die RC ist da offenbar eine andere Baustelle.

Wenn das noch nicht hilft, evtl doch noch mal an den SAG ran. Misst du traditionell im Stehen oder in Attack-Position? 30% im Stehen dürfte zu weich sein, 30% in Attack Position ist mein SweetSpot seit ich keine Tokens mehr drin hab.

Rebound halte ich für Geschmackssache, ich persönlich muss mich immer überwinden, die Dämpfung weiter zuzudrehen als meine Intuition mir rät.

Wenn das nicht hilft: Shimstack-Tuning oder eine andere Gabel.


----------



## fibie (26. September 2017)

Das mit dem spacer ok kann ich probieren ..Saison ist bald vorbei wird eng für Park xD
Weil trails bei uns da kannst das nicht testen
SAG in attac ..

Tuning wenn dann das FAST 3-Way Factory Kit .kostet 280,- ich mein das geht preislich.so im Hinterkopf ..Kollege hat eine mit fast ,vorhin erfahren,mal testen ...
Andere Gabel ist frage welche ...und dafür müsste ich erst meine verkaufen..


----------



## aibeekey (26. September 2017)

fibie schrieb:


> Rebound nicht zu schnell weiß jetzt die Klicks nicht ..



Habt ihr den Rebound nach diesem "VR darf nicht abheben" Test eingestellt? Falls ja, dann dreh den mal schneller, sonst ist die Zugstufe komplett überdämpft (meiner Meinung nach)! 
Keine Ahnung wer sich diese beknackte Methode jemals ausgedacht hat und warum die sich bis heute in Setupempfehlungen (auch in der Bike und co) hält. Ich tippe darauf, dass die aus einer Zeit kommt, in der die Zugstufe lediglich aus einem Nadelventil bestand und noch keine Shims/HSR hatte...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. September 2017)

Ich sach ja - die Pike ist eine völlig überschätzte und von allen überhypte Gabel....


----------



## fibie (26. September 2017)

Hab mit rebound rumgespielt mal langsamer dann schneller ...aber war auch nix
@RALLE K. !
Für Waldtrails oder kleinen Park wie „beerfelden“ ist die Pike gut ..könnte da nix negatives nicht feststellen.
Erst halt im großen Park wo es richtig laufen lasse kannst da war das negative zu spüren...
So nach 5 Abfahrten fingen die Schmerzen an ..
Ähnlich wie bei meinem ersten bike 2014er Boxxer r2c2 ..selbe wie die Pike ...
Dann Dorado pro die war perfekt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. September 2017)

Die Pike arbeitet am besten, wenn man sie gegen eine Fox tauscht.

Pike: 15 Bastelstunden mit Luftdruck, Spacern, Zugstufe, Druckstufe, SAG, über 500 km Einfahrzeit. Ergebnis = Geht so.
Fox: Eingebaut, aufgepumpt, SAG eingestellt, Zugstufe eingestellt, 20 km gefahren. Ergebnis = Top.


----------



## fibie (27. September 2017)

Fox kann ich nix drüber sagen ...Zumal nicht grad günstig xD


----------



## dor michü (27. September 2017)

umbauen auf Stahlfeder.

Ich hab gewechselt auf eine Mattoc und bin zufrieden!

mfg micha


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. September 2017)

Habe heute endlich den RS Kage eingebaut.
Wiegt fette 932 gr.
Das ist schon ne Ansage!

Man muss den Knopf der Zugstufe um 180 Grad zum Sitzrohr drehen und kommt dann so eben noch dran - eng...

1. Test: Am Sattel hochheben und fallen lassen.
Pfump...
Satt und schmatzig wie bei einem DHiller klebt der Reifen am Boden!
Der ist keinen zehntel mm wieder hochgesprungen.
Wow...

1. Fahrtest folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (27. September 2017)

Pike rc war bei mir von anfang an schlecht, war einfach nicht richtig einstellbar. RCT pike läuft in meinem anderen bike deutlich besser.Ich habe jetzt eine Lyrik RCT im Reign....ist zwei Klassen besser als die pike rc.


----------



## fibie (27. September 2017)

@RALLE K. ! 
Ist das der coil?oder Luft 
@XLS 
Ich werde das FAST 3-Way Factory Kit Einbau mit 280,- ist das relativ ok ..


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. September 2017)

Den Kage gibt es nur als Coil.
Daher auch die zarten 932 gr...
Bin gespannt!

Hab bei meinem DHer auch die Gabel auf Luft umgerüstet und baue es jetzt auch wieder zurück und packe die Stahlfeder wieder rein. Die Boxxer mit Luft ist einfach scheiße.
Die Boxxer mit Stahlfeder ist genial.
Der Unterschied ist geradezu erschreckend!

Ich überlege derzeit ohnehin, bei absolut JEDEM bike auf Stahlfederelemente umzurüsten, selbst beim Trailbike!

Bessere Performance.
Scheiß auf das Mehrgewicht.
Und dieses ewige Gepumpe, Gespacere, Gebastele und das An-allen-Knöppen-ewig-drehen-müssen wäre mal vorbei.
Das nervt!

Stahlfeder. Zugstufe. Etwas Druckstufe. Sahne Ansprechverhalten, beste Performance. Fahren und nie wieder anfassen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. September 2017)

XLS schrieb:


> ... jetzt eine Lyrik RCT im Reign....ist zwei Klassen besser als die pike rc.



Ja. Die alte Lyrik hatte ich auch mal in nem Enduro. Die lief echt supergeil!! War die beste Gabel, die ich bisher hatte!!


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2017)

Ich dachte immer wenn die Dämpfung Mist ist dann ist die Dämpfung Mist. Da kann ja die Feder nix dafür? Ich vermute hier das du da etwas verwechselst und in erster Linie ansprechen und Linearität zu schätzen weißt. Die Dämpfung ist ja, egal ob Luft/Stahlfeder eine andere Sache.


----------



## Jierdan (28. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer wenn die Dämpfung Mist ist dann ist die Dämpfung Mist. Da kann ja die Feder nix dafür? Ich vermute hier das du da etwas verwechselst und in erster Linie ansprechen und Linearität zu schätzen weißt. Die Dämpfung ist ja, egal ob Luft/Stahlfeder eine andere Sache.


seh ich auch so. ein schönes Beispiel ist für mich auch immer die xFusion vengeance. als R ziemlich nutzlos, als HLR mMn. eine der besten Gabeln am Markt. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. ein schönes Beispiel ist für mich auch immer die xFusion vengeance. als R ziemlich nutzlos, als HLR mMn. eine der besten Gabeln am Markt.
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
Yeah, Vengance Coil HLR .. sehr geil das Ding. Ich liebe es am Reign sie zu fahren...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (28. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer wenn die Dämpfung Mist ist dann ist die Dämpfung Mist. Da kann ja die Feder nix dafür? Ich vermute hier das du da etwas verwechselst und in erster Linie ansprechen und Linearität zu schätzen weißt. Die Dämpfung ist ja, egal ob Luft/Stahlfeder eine andere Sache.




Nö - ich verwechsel da gar nix.
Wer den Unterschied beim Fallen-Lassen-Test zwischen Luft- und Stahlfederdämpfern nicht kennt, sollte den Test mal machen...

Zudem geht es ursprünglich in meinem Thread um die Gesamt(-Nicht)-Performance des Reign, die mich echt enttäuscht hat, obwohl die Tests in genau dieser Bike-Konfiguration immer von bester Bergabperformance geschrieben haben.
Also um alles: Ansprechverhalten, Sensibilität, Dämpfung, Federwegsausnutzung, Einstellbarkeit, feinfühliges Reagieren, breitbandige Einsatzmöglichkeiten, Durchschlagschutz etc. etc.

Jetzt, wo ich schon etliche Dämpfer probiert habe, kristallisiert sich langsam raus, was wirklich gut ist.
Und vom Fallen-Lassen-Test im Keller hat der Kage gestern Abend mal echt überrascht.
Das deutet auf bestes Ansprechverhalten (Pfump...) und Am-Boden-Kleben hin (was natürlich dann mit der Dämpfung zu tun hat)...

Ich werde berichten.
Und nix verwechseln.


----------



## piilu (28. September 2017)

Hat das in erster Linie nicht was mit den Reifen und voralem mit dem Druck zu tun?


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2017)

hihi, den "fallen lassen" test kenn ich natürlich 

Dunwirst aber feststelln das es beim perfekt abgestimmten Downhiller mit / ohne Stahfederdämpfer einen ähnlichen unterschied gibt.

Warum dieser Test (über den ich mich übrigens auch immer voll freue, warum auch immer ???) meiner Meinung nach funktioniert: das Ansprechverhalten. Der Luftdämpfer hat einfach ein deutlich schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Bei dem Test wo dann ca 10 kg auf den Dämpfer wirken kann ja logischerweise beim auf (sagen wir halt) 90 kg abgestimmten Dämpfer nicht funken, da is vermutlich der Reibungswiderstand der Dichtringe schon zu groß. Daher wär wohl auch ein Stück Holz bei diesem Test nicht schlechter als der Luftdämpfer. Somit kommt die Energie des hüpfenden Hinterbaus bei dem Test vermutlich großteis von den Reifen.
Der Coil-Dämpfer hingegen federt den ersten kleinen Impact aufgrund seiner Feinfühligkeit schon ab.


Nichts desto trotz bin ich auch der Überzeugung das ein Coil Dämpfer im Reign perfekt funktioniert. Fahr ja nach Tests mit 4 Luftdämpfer zumeist selber hauptsächlich mit Coil


----------



## derbastian (28. September 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> bester Bergabperformance



Der Hinterbau und die geometrie an dem rad sind doch fett zum ballern (?)

Wenn da halt n schlechter dämpfer im rahmen hockt...klar funktioniert dann der hinterbau nicht so gut. Gleiches spiel bei der gabel


----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2017)

Zerstöre ich dein Weltbild, wenn mein Monarch bei diesem tollen "Test" auch satt am Boden kleben bleibt?

Kann auch gerne ein Video machen...

Der Swinger X4 im alten Bike hat das trotz Feder nicht gemacht. Aber gut, der hatte auch SPV


----------



## andrewam (28. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hihi, den "fallen lassen" test kenn ich natürlich
> 
> Dunwirst aber feststelln das es beim perfekt abgestimmten Downhiller mit / ohne Stahfederdämpfer einen ähnlichen unterschied gibt.
> 
> ...


So ein blödsinn hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gehört. Mein Monarch Plus, Fox Float X, Fox Float X2 und CCDB Inline haben alle am boden geklebt bei diesem "Test" Hatte auch schon den Vivid R2C Coil und DVO Jade im Bike. Hat jetzt nicht besser funktioniert.


----------



## Jierdan (28. September 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat das in erster Linie nicht was mit den Reifen und voralem mit dem Druck zu tun?



Jo, das klappt bei mir zur not noch mit dem HT wenn ich einen entsprechend heftigen Downhillreifen mit entsprechend wenig Druck aufzieh. Dafür macht der Vivid bei mir im Morewood zwar auch Pfump, im Reign aber nicht... Ergo: Die Erde ist definitiv eine Scheibe.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2017)

Voll guades und gschmeidiges Gesprächsklima do:

- zerstör ich dein Weltbild
- so ein Blödsinn
- die Erde is eine Scheibe 



Da machts gleich wieder Spaß hier reinzuschauen ... Andere "anpickeln" is auch viel gscheiter wie hier einfach sachlich Informationen auszutauschen. Das kann ma ja am Tankstellenbeisl mit de 2 Promille Weltmeister viel besser!


----------



## EddyAC (28. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Voll guades und gschmeidiges Gesprächsklima do:
> 
> - zerstör ich dein Weltbild
> - so ein Blödsinn
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Andere "anpickeln" is auch viel gscheiter wie hier einfach sachlich Informationen auszutauschen



Zwei Leute schreiben, dass das ihre Luftdämpfer auch schaffen und einer schafft es scheinbar nur  durch den Reifen am hardtail. Wieviel sachlichere information hättest denn gerne?

Der "Test" sagt halt genau nix aus. Auch wenn du das jetzt ned hören magst.

Hat für mich die Qualität des schon erwähnten "Gabel darf beim ausfedern am Parkplatz nicht abheben" Tests


----------



## rzOne20 (28. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Zwei Leute schreiben, dass das ihre Luftdämpfer auch schaffen und einer schafft es scheinbar nur  durch den Reifen am hardtail. Wieviel sachlichere information hättest denn gerne?
> 
> Der "Test" sagt halt genau nix aus. Auch wenn du das jetzt ned hören magst.


Schau , das der Test meiner Meinung nach nix aussagt hab ich ja selber mehrfach durchklingen lassen!

Aber man kann Informationen auch einfach sachlich mitteilen! Aber egal, weiter im Thema.


----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2017)

Ich finde eigentlich eh nicht, dass hier irgendwer irgendwem ans Bein gepieselt hat. Für ibc Verhältnisse ist das hier doch wie der Kaffeeklatsch von Mutter Theresa mit Gandhi


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. Oktober 2017)

Au je...

Das Pfump beim "Fallenlassen-Test" hat natürlich rein gar nix mit dem zarten, nahezu widerstandslosen Ansprechverhalten des Stahlfederdämpfers zu tun. 
Wahrscheinlich hat sich just im Aufprallmoment auf den Kellerboden selbiger für eine 10tel Sekunde in Lehm verwandelt. Daher...
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass sich die Erde zufällig in diesem Moment etwas aus der Umlaufbahn nach unten (Richtung Australien) bewegt hat, also unter dem Reifen zeitgleich weggetaucht ist...
OK... Bliebe jetzt das harte Plock der Luftdämpfer... das hat, äh, also nix mit dem Druck und den Dichtungen und einem vergleichsweise hohem Losbrechmoment zu tun. Nein. Es MUSS daran liegen, dass sich der Boden jedesmal in Granit verwandelt UND höchstwahrscheinlich zusätzlich immer genau dann, wenn ich das hier oben mache, 200 Australier das Gleiche (da unten) machen. Jetzt denken die alle: "Pfump. How horny!", weil sich die Erde unter ihnen weg bewegt, während ich - wo sie sich zu mir hin/hochbewegt - denke: " Scheiße - diese doofen Luftdämpfer..."
 Ja.
Das wird so sein.
 Ich hab keine Ahnung...


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Zerstöre ich dein Weltbild, wenn mein Monarch bei diesem tollen "Test" auch satt am Boden kleben bleibt?
> 
> Kann auch gerne ein Video machen...
> 
> Der Swinger X4 im alten Bike hat das trotz Feder nicht gemacht. Aber gut, der hatte auch SPV


 
Das Video würde mich interessieren, kannst du mal machen. Inkl Angaben zu Druck, Einstellung und auch Reifendruck. Hab hier 4 Luftdämpfer und schaffe diesen "Test" in keinster Weise wenn der Dämpfer und Reifendruck in Fahreinstellung ist. 
Ich muss deutlich Luft aus Dämpfer und Reifen lassen und Zugstufe zusätzlich zudrehen.

Würde mich echt interessieren jetzt...


----------



## aibeekey (6. Oktober 2017)

Da mein Bike für das Wochenende gepackt im Bag ist, musst du vorerst mit den Werten vorlieb nehmen. Sollte dein Rad dann immernoch nicht am Boden bleiben, reiche ich das Video Montag gerne nach.

180-190 Psi im Monarch Plus RC3 (Stock Reign)
2-3 Klicks Zugstufe (von komplett offen)
1.5 bar im Reifen und 6 bar im Procore
derzeit 63kg nackt Gewicht

Vielleicht können @Jierdan  und  @andrewam  ja auch noch ihre Settings listen, damit das ganze geglaubt wird und der Kindergarten hier beendet ist (damit mein ich eher den Post über deinem. Is Noch Oktoberfest? Ließt sich wie nach 4 maß noch kurz in die Tasten gehackt...)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Wenn ihr das so schreibt,  glaub ich euch gerne, dass das bei eurem Druck nicht funktioniert. Aber das zeigt ja dann wohl nur umso mehr, wie gehaltvoll dieser Parkplatztest ist...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Vielleicht können @Jierdan  und  @andrewam  ja auch noch ihre Settings listen, damit das ganze geglaubt wird und der Kindergarten hier beendet ist (damit mein ich eher den Post über deinem. Is Noch Oktoberfest? Ließt sich wie nach 4 maß noch kurz in die Tasten gehackt...)



Der ganze "Kindergarten" hier wurde von MIR gestartet und wenn du die vorherigen Posts liest, wirst du merken, dass da ziemlich viel Unsinn geschrieben wurde. Da kann man nicht ernst drauf reagieren.
Und - NEIN - es ist kein Oktoberfest mehr. So was kann ich tats. nüchtern schreiben.
Und als Initiator dieses Threads steht mir das wohl auch zu.

Bisher war es hier erfreulich sachlich. 
So langsam geht's aber auch hier los, dass sich Leute einmischen, die einem Blödheit und völlige Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen, bzw. das zuvor Geschriebene ignorieren und einem völlig unbegründet einfach nicht glauben.
Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.

Wenn das jetzt diese Wendung nimmt, könnt Ihr gerne weitermachen - ich bin dann raus.


----------



## aibeekey (7. Oktober 2017)

In deinem Thread kann jeder schreiben.
Und letzten Endes würde doch nur geschrieben, dass andere deine Erfahrung nicht teilen. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## rollit (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich melde mich auch hier mal zu Wort. Mir fällt es sehr schwer meinen Monarch RC3 Plus im Reign 2016 einzustellen. Ich schätze mich fahrfertig mit Ausrüstung auf gute 85kg. Wahrscheinlich etwas mehr. 
Habt ihr Empfehlungen wieviel Klicks und PSI ich fahren sollte? Mit Volumenspacer kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus. Somit würde ich gerne ersteinmal aus alles aus dem Dämpfer rausholen was in meinen Möglichkeiten steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. Oktober 2017)

Na ja... da wirst du ums Probieren nicht drum rum kommen...

 Grundsetup:

Sag im Sitzen mit voller Montur bei 25-30 % = 14 - 17 mm am Dämpfer

Zugstufe anfangs so, dass der Hinterbau max. 1,5 mal nachwippt, wenn du im Sitzen von einer hohen Bordsteinkante langsam runterrollst
Druckstufe zunächst offen
Im Gelände dann alles fahren: Kurven, Senken, Anlieger, Sprünge, Wurzeln, einen Drop um 1-1,5 m

Der Federweg sollte jetzt nahezu ausgenutzt sein.
Der Hinterbau sollte immer satt am Boden "kleben", ohne dabei zu langsam zu sein und "zäh" o. "klebrig" zu wirken aber nach Sprüngen auch nicht "kicken".

 DANN fängt das Feintuning an:
Dämpfer rauscht permanent durch - mehr Druck.
Oder Bottomless Rings rein.
Oder etwas Druckstufe.
Oder alles zusammen.
Oder Kombis davon...

Hinterbau zäh bei Wurzeln - weniger Zugstufe.
Hinterbau kickt nach Sprüngen - mehr Zugstufe.

Hinterbau unsensibel - weniger Druck.
Oder Bottomless Rings.
Oder beides.

Usw, usw...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (13. Oktober 2017)

Zurück zum Thema.

Habe jetzt noch eine härtere Feder für den Kage bestellt und baue die dann die Tage ein.
Dann gibt es einen weiteren Dämpferbericht...
Zuvor muss ich "nur" meinen evtl. Bandscheibenvorfall weg kriegen, der mich seit 2 Wochen lähmt, damit ich mal wieder fahren kann...

Beim Probesitzen zwischen meinem Focus Vice und dem Reign ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass sich das Reign eher wie eine mittelalterliche Streckbank anfühlt...
Ich behaupte einmal mehr, dass dieser "länger-flacher-Geo-Hype" längst einige Grenzen überschritten hat.
Wir sind nicht alle Endurofahrer und leben auf dem Racetrack...
80% der Touren bestehen aus berghoch, normalem Waldweg und harmlosen Trails - da ist diese Geo eher... blöd.
20% geht es dann bergab. Und davon max. 50% (also insges. 10%...) sooo steil und verblockt, dass diese Race-Geo punkten kann...
Die harmlosere Geo meines Focus-Vice macht da im Normalbetrieb deutlich mehr Spaß...
Das habe ich bei meinem Glory im Park auch schon festgestellt: Für den WC sicherlich ein tolles Gerät. Für OttoNormalDownhiller im Bikepark offensichtlich völlig overpaced... Da hatte ich mit meinem alten 26er Operator mehr Spaß. Aber sooo oft bin ich mit dem Glory jetzt nicht gefahren. Auch da habe ich zB wieder von Luft (extra alles zus. gekauft...) wieder auf gute, alte, schmatzende Stahlfederelemente zurück gebaut. Das wird jetzt noch mal alles probiert...

Egal.
Dämpferbericht Reign mit passender Feder folgt.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Oktober 2017)

Bei allem Respekt dir gegen über, und auch der Freude das ich die Tests lesen darf.... aber kann es sein das du vlt mit einem All-Mountain (oder Trailbike heißen die jetzt) besser bedient wärst. 
Irgendwie bist du mit der Performance nicht zufrieden, aber hast eh nur 10% Endurogelände (was auch immer das ist)?

PS: das ist nicht böse gemeint jetzt ;-)


----------



## tibo13 (14. Oktober 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Na ja... da wirst du ums Probieren nicht drum rum kommen...
> 
> Grundsetup:
> 
> ...



Warum sollte man den Sag im Sitzen einstellen? Richtigerweise stellt man diesen in Fahrposition ein. Das ist beim Reign in aller Regel sicher nicht im Sitzen. Stehend in natürlicher Fahrposition ist da sicher zielführender. Beim Einstellen im Sitzen dürfte das Setup tendenziell eher zu straff ausfallen.

Den Dämpfer mehr Luftdruck zu geben, wenn dieser durch den Federweg rauscht, halte ich für die falsche Herangehensweise, da man dadurch die Sensibilität und damit den Grip bei kleineren Schlägen verliert (wie Du ja nachfolgend auch richtig angeführt hast). Eine minimale Anpassung im üblichen Sag-Bereich ist sicher ok, darüber hinaus ist eine Regelung über die Druckstufe hier sicher zielführender.

Ich bin jetzt auf den Vivid R2C Coil umgestiegen und werde morgen testen. Der Unterschied zum Monarch RT ist im Stehen schon beeindruckend. Beim Monarch musste ich mit der ganzen Hand aufs Bike drücken, um die Federung anzusprechen. Beim Vivid geht dies ungelogen mit dem kleinen Finger. Ich hoffe dieser erste Eindruck bestätigt sich auf der Strecke. Gewicht ist schon happig, aber mit glatt 15kg geht das Gesamtgewicht noch in Ordnung. Fahrwerksperformance > Gewicht. Bin mit ca. 85-90kg fahrfertig jetzt bei einer 550er Feder, was ~27-28% Sag entspricht. Mit der 500er lag ich bei 1,5 Umdrehungen Preload bei ~30-31%. Vielleicht animiert die jetzt rumliegende 500er Feder ja etwas zum abspecken. Ich werde morgen mal berichten wie das Reign mit dem Vivid Coil läuft.


----------



## piilu (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Vergleich im Stand macht garkeinen Sinn, der Dämpfer ist bei der Fahrt eh immer im Sag


----------



## tibo13 (15. Oktober 2017)

Deswegen schrieb ich auch, dass ich hoffe den Unterschied auch beim tatsächlichen Testen und Einstellen des Fahrwerks auf der Strecke spüren zu können. Hier zählt die Leistungsfähigkeit, nicht im Stand. Soviel habe ich nach 25 Jahren auf dem MTB schon gelernt. Nichtsdestotrotz  fand ich den ersten Vergleich, und der fand halt nunmal im Stand statt, interessant. Ich hätte nicht gedacht hier so gravierende Unterschiede zu erleben. Wie der Vergleich auf der Strecke ausfällt werde ich jetzt gleich sehen. Die  Sonne scheint, auf gehts zum munteren Fahrwerk Testen/Einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (15. Oktober 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt dir gegen über, und auch der Freude das ich die Tests lesen darf.... aber kann es sein das du vlt mit einem All-Mountain (oder Trailbike heißen die jetzt) besser bedient wärst.
> Irgendwie bist du mit der Performance nicht zufrieden, aber hast eh nur 10% Endurogelände (was auch immer das ist)?
> 
> PS: das ist nicht böse gemeint jetzt ;-)



Hier im Teuto ist das Reign sicherlich eine Spur zu "heftig".
In Saalbach Hinterglemm, Winterberg, Warstein, Deister etc. hat es sich hingegen super geschlagen. Da hat die Geo fürs Bergabballern gut gepasst. Aber auch da haben mir Pike und Monarch schon nicht gefallen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (15. Oktober 2017)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man den Sag im Sitzen einstellen? Richtigerweise stellt man diesen in Fahrposition ein. Das ist beim Reign in aller Regel sicher nicht ...



Ist doch nur das Grundsetup.
Außerdem geht das im Sitzen einfacher, da man da gaanz voorsichtig absteigen kann und den Sag nicht wieder verstellt.
Auch der "Parkplatztest" ist immer wieder gut.
Aber eben nur das Grundsetup.
Die "Arbeit" fängt danach an...

Bin gespannt auf deine Coil-Erfahrung...


----------



## Sput (17. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand schon einmal ein Marzocchi Roco Tst R Air in eine Giant Reign 2016 eingebaut? Oder weiß jemand ob der da reinpasst? Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## fntms (18. Oktober 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Beim Probesitzen zwischen meinem Focus Vice und dem Reign ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass sich das Reign eher wie eine mittelalterliche Streckbank anfühlt...
> Ich behaupte einmal mehr, dass dieser "länger-flacher-Geo-Hype" längst einige Grenzen überschritten hat.
> Wir sind nicht alle Endurofahrer und leben auf dem Racetrack...



Tut mir leid, dir das mitzuteilen, aber da hast Du schlichtweg das falsche Bike gekauft. Wenn es für deine Vorlieben nicht passt: Bikemarkt. Sowas wirst Du nicht beheben mit einem wilden Getausche von Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelposition und schon garnicht Dämpfer


----------



## piilu (18. Oktober 2017)

Gerade durch die Länge fährt sich das Reign bergauf doch recht entspannt. Ich hatte zwar noch nicht so viele Räder aber bei allen musste ich bei ein paar Steigungen das VR regelrecht runterdrücken


----------



## tibo13 (18. Oktober 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gespannt auf deine Coil-Erfahrung...



So, ein erstes Feedback vom Fahrwerkstest am vergangenen Sonntag. Leider etwas kurz, da die Test-Session ein abruptes Ende fand. Das Heck vermittelt nun soviel Vertrauen und Grip, dass der billige Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance nicht mehr mitgekommen ist. Vorderrad im Steinfeld verrissen, Baum touchiert, Purzelbaum über den Lenker und den Ellenbogen an einem Stein geprellt. Mensch und Maschine sind aber ansonsten wohlauf.

Der zuvor geschilderte erste Eindruck des Ansprechverhaltens im Stand hat sich in der Fahrpraxis bestätigt. Der Vivid ist deutlich sensibler und generiert mehr Grip am Hinterrad. Das Heck fühlt sich insgesamt satter an. Nicht mehr so hölzern wie mit dem Monarch. Etwas Pop ist vielleicht verloren gegangen. In Anbetracht des gesamten Performance-Gewinns ist das für mich aber absolut akzeptabel. In schnell gefahrenen Anliegern steht der Vivid stabiler im Federweg, wobei ich das Optimum an Druckstufe noch nicht ganz gefunden habe. Da geht noch was. Die Zugstufe lässt sich effektiv über Beginning- und Ending-Stroke einstellen. Auch hier hab ich erstmal ein rudimentäres Grundsetup herausgefahren. Dies gilt es jetzt bei den nächsten Testfahrten zu optimieren. Ich bin nach den ersten 1,5 Stunden mit dem Vivid Coil wirklich begeistert. Der Coil steht dem Reign sehr gut.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Oktober 2017)

fntms schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dir das mitzuteilen, aber da hast Du schlichtweg das falsche Bike gekauft. Wenn es für deine Vorlieben nicht passt: Bikemarkt. Sowas wirst Du nicht beheben mit einem wilden Getausche von Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelposition und schon garnicht Dämpfer




Für den eher gemäßigten Teuto könnte das wohl sein...
Grundsätzlich macht es ja echt Spaß - wenn da halt nicht diese "schlechten" Federelemente wären...
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach Pech gehabt und es waren beides Montagmodelle.
Aber offensichtlich haben ja viele andere ähnlich Erfahrungen, auf jeden Fall mit dem Monarchen...

Der Deluxe in meinem Focus arbeitet zB super... Ist auch nur ein R...

Egal.
Ich bastel jetzt noch etwas rum und baller durch den Wald und wenn ich keinen Bock mehr habe, dann verkaufe ich es halt...
Wird eh bald mal wieder Zeit für was Neues...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Oktober 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Gerade durch die Länge fährt sich das Reign bergauf doch recht entspannt. Ich hatte zwar noch nicht so viele Räder aber bei allen musste ich bei ein paar Steigungen das VR regelrecht runterdrücken



Alles gut. Klettert echt OK. Man merkt aber schon, dass man etwas von hinten tritt und das Klettern jetzt nicht die Paradedisziplin ist.
Aber mit meiner 2fach kommt man überall hoch.


----------



## Mx343 (19. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem am Reign ist halt das Dämpfermaß mit 200x57. Ich vermute mal das die 2018er Modelle mit Metric + Trunnion RS Air Dämpfer besser laufen.
Oder man baut sich halt einen Fox Float X2/DHX2 oder evtl. auch den DPX2 ein.


----------



## fntms (19. Oktober 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Für den eher gemäßigten Teuto könnte das wohl sein...
> Grundsätzlich macht es ja echt Spaß - wenn da halt nicht diese "schlechten" Federelemente wären...
> Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach Pech gehabt und es waren beides Montagmodelle.
> Aber offensichtlich haben ja viele andere ähnlich Erfahrungen, auf jeden Fall mit dem Monarchen...
> ...



Könnte sein, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 bin.
Hat in Südtirol und in Winterberg bisher eigentlich eine gute Leistung gebracht. Aber ich nehme homöopathische Unterscheide bei sowas auch eh nicht so gut wahr.

Wie das mit nem Coil funktioniert würde ich aber durchaus interessant finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja. Der RC3 ist da schon deutlich besser, als der RT...


----------



## Jierdan (24. November 2017)

Mir ist da was ins Haus geflattert. Evtl. starte ich noch mal einen Versuch mit Coil:


----------



## RALLE K. ! (24. November 2017)

Ich würd ja gern vom RS Kage berichten, aber vor 6 Wochen hat mich ein satter Bandscheibenvorfall erwischt. Und das Wetter ist zur Zeit auch zum Kotzen...


----------



## Jierdan (26. November 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern vom RS Kage berichten, aber vor 6 Wochen hat mich ein satter Bandscheibenvorfall erwischt. Und das Wetter ist zur Zeit auch zum Kotzen...



Oh weia : ( Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sput (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir nen Fox Float x gekauft. Jetzt habe ich hierzu eine Frage an die, die den schonmal im Reign aus 2016 verbaut haben. Was benötige ich für den Einbau (Buchsen ect.)? Welche Buchsenmaße hat denn das Reign aus 2016? Finde dazu leider nichts. Danke und Grüße


----------



## bummel42 (11. Dezember 2017)

40x8


----------



## Sput (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke! Gilt das Maß sowohl für die obere als auch untere Buchse? 
Ich habe aktuell nen Rockshox Monarch RT verbaut. Kann ich hiervon die Buchsen nehmen oder muss ich mir von Fox extra welche bestellen? Danke!


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Dezember 2017)

Sput schrieb:


> Danke! Gilt das Maß sowohl für die obere als auch untere Buchse?
> Ich habe aktuell nen Rockshox Monarch RT verbaut. Kann ich hiervon die Buchsen nehmen oder muss ich mir von Fox extra welche bestellen? Danke!


Ich bilde mir ein die von RS genommen zu haben


----------



## RALLE K. ! (11. Dezember 2017)

Da ich ja mittlerweile Weltmeister im Wechseln von Dämpfern in...
Beim "alten" Reign von 2015 kann man die Buchsen vom Monarch nehmen und in (bisher) jeden anderen Dämpfer packen.
Ist eh nur die obere Buchse, da die untere Dämpferhalterung direkt (ohne Buchse) auf der Achse verbaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sput (11. Dezember 2017)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Da ich ja mittlerweile Weltmeister im Wechseln von Dämpfern in...
> Beim "alten" Reign von 2015 kann man die Buchsen vom Monarch nehmen und in (bisher) jeden anderen Dämpfer packen.
> Ist eh nur die obere Buchse, da die untere Dämpferhalterung direkt (ohne Buchse) auf der Achse verbaut wird.


Ok Danke. Ist allerdings ein Reign 2 aus 2016...


----------



## aibeekey (11. Dezember 2017)

Sput schrieb:


> Ok Danke. Ist allerdings ein Reign 2 aus 2016...



2015 bis 2017 sind identisch


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. Januar 2018)

Erste Testfahrt mit dem RS Kage-Stahldämpfer:

Der Hinterbau liegt jetzt downhillermäßig satt wie ein Brett, genial.
Aber:

Schwer.
Noch zu weiche Feder. Sitzwinkel gefühlt bei 60 Grad. Treten und Klettern ist also gerade nicht so toll...
Rauscht schon bei kleineren Hindernissen durch den Hub und gibt viel zu viel FW frei.
Da muss ich noch basteln...


----------



## Symion (29. Januar 2018)

Das Reign hat leider nicht genügend Progression für ne Stahlfeder.
Hier muss man leider viel Dämpfung oder eine eigentlich zu harte Feder fahren (wenig SAG).


----------



## RALLE K. ! (29. Januar 2018)

Ja - könnte stimmen...
Ich teste noch weiter -leider darf man seit Frederieke wohl bis Ende Februar (!!) nicht in den Wald...


----------



## Der_GruE (29. Januar 2018)

Hi, das  Reign hat genügend Progression für ne Stahlfeder. Deswegen haben viele ja probleme mit Luft. Die neuen Bikes haben weniger und sollen besser mit Luft funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergling (30. Januar 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Hi, das  Reign hat genügend Progression für ne Stahlfeder.



Bei mir auch! Keine nennenswerten Durchschläge mit 33% Sag, fordernde Endurostrecken... (Modell 2015-2017)

Bei mir läuft der Vivid super, bin gespannt auf andere Einschätzungen!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Symion (30. Januar 2018)

Wo nimmst du denn diese Info her?
Schau dir doch einfach mal die Übersetzung an. http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2017/11/giant-reign-275-2018.html
Insgesamt: 3,05 - 2,45 also auf dem ersten Blick einigermaßen Progressiv
ABER von 60-160mm Federweg gerade einmal 2,6 - 2,45. Daher die Progression ist nur in der ersten Hälfte des Federwegs und sorgt für gutes Ansprechverhalten. In der zweiten Hälfte rauscht dir der Rahmen bei Stahlfeder einfach nur durch.

Daher wenn du mit normalen SAG und Stahlfeder klar kommst bist du halt ein "Tourenfahrer" mit zu dickem Bike. Nutzt man es dem Anwendungszweck entsprechend kannst du zwischen zu harter Feder oder vielen Durchschlägen wählen.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Januar 2018)

witzig... beim Händler wurde mir noch geraten auf coil umzurüsten (was ich auch tat) und dennoch ist mein bester Dämpfer der monarch plus ohne debon air. langsam ergibt das Sinn... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Symion (30. Januar 2018)

Wie so oft ist das natürlich alles relativ zu sehen. Sehr leichte Fahrer haben damit wesentlich weniger Probleme, hier unterstützt die Dämpfung einfach wesentlich stärker. Zudem ist hier auch der Gummipuffer effektiver, daher als zusätzlich parallel geschaltete Feder für das letzte Drittel Federweg anzusehen. 
Wiegt man etwas mehr helfen die quasi überall verbauten weichen Puffer gerade mal einen harten Anschlag zu verhindern.

Außer Frage steht natürlich dass das Gefühl erst einmal mit Stahl besser ist, vom Ansprechverhalten kommt da halt noch kein Luftdämpfer ran. Egal wie gut die Teile auch sind, hat man zwei Räder nebeneinander und kann sie direkt testen, dann fällt das immer noch brutal auf.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> witzig... beim Händler wurde mir noch geraten auf coil umzurüsten (was ich auch tat) und dennoch ist mein bester Dämpfer der monarch plus ohne debon air. langsam ergibt das Sinn...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Das finde ich echt extrem... komisch. Gerade der Monarch ist bei mir allerletzte Grotte... allerdings habe ich auch den RT (ohne +)...
Was wiegst du denn?
Bei mir, mit 100 Kg (auch +...) bereitet der Original-RT nur Probleme...


----------



## Der_GruE (30. Januar 2018)

Symion schrieb:


> Daher wenn du mit normalen SAG und Stahlfeder klar kommst bist du halt ein "Tourenfahrer" mit zu dickem Bike. Nutzt man es dem Anwendungszweck entsprechend kannst du zwischen zu harter Feder oder vielen Durchschlägen wählen.


Irgendwie komisch, fahre bei ca. 38% und hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. Auch wenn ich die Landung ordendlich versemmelt habe. Als 98kg "Tourenfahrer". Mit Luft egal welcher knallt es ja schon bei 20cm. Und die neuen mit Trunnion und Luft funktionieren besser auf der gleichen Strecke.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Januar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Das finde ich echt extrem... komisch. Gerade der Monarch ist bei mir allerletzte Grotte... allerdings habe ich auch den RT (ohne +)...
> Was wiegst du denn?
> Bei mir, mit 100 Kg (auch +...) bereitet der Original-RT nur Probleme...


 mit dem monarch ohne plus komm ich auch nicht klar. habe den als R DA(M/M) und als RT3 DA(L/L) und die sind stark unterdämpft. ich denke, ein angepasster shimstack würde da schön was bringen, aber solange der plus (M/M) gut funktioniert seh ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> mit dem monarch ohne plus komm ich auch nicht klar. habe den als R DA(M/M) und als RT3 DA(L/L) und die sind stark unterdämpft. ich denke, ein angepasster shimstack würde da schön was bringen, aber solange der plus (M/M) gut funktioniert seh ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Korrekt.
Wenn's läuft, dann läuft's.
Sogar, wenn bei mir ein Schwamm funktionieren würde, würde ich keinen Handlungsbedarf sehen...

Leider habe ich aber bald "alle" Dämpfer dieser Welt durch... ;-)
Momentaner Favorit ist immer noch der alte Fox DHX Air, weil er super fluffig arbeitet und noch leicht ist.


----------



## Symion (30. Januar 2018)

Der Trunnion im Reign ist nur ein "verkappter" 216x63 Dämpfer bei dem das Auge weggefallen ist, nun 205x62,5. Habe das mal vermessen und mit leicht geänderter Wippe hätte man auch einfach einen Standarddämpfer nehmen können. Naja, seis drum.

Wenn Interesse besteht würde ich mal einen McLeod Highlandervariante als Testdämpfer rumgehen lassen (200x57, daher passt nicht beim 2018er).


----------



## Mx343 (30. Januar 2018)

Hattest du schon den Fox Float X2 probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (30. Januar 2018)

Eine Person, die sich massiv mit Feder-/Dämpfungstechnik auskennt vs. ne Hand voll andere, die natürlich absolut niemals und auch nicht in 100 Jahren mit überdimensioniertem Material unterwegs sind. 

Wobei @Symion , was mich hier jetzt wundert: Dass einige EWS Rennen mit 'altem' Reign und Coil bestritten wurden?! Dass die Jungs vermutlich Druckstufen und Federhärten fahren, die uns die Handgelenke brechen würden steht außer Frage. Nur warum sollte man das (=Coil) im Renneinsatz machen, wenn der Hinterbau wirklich komplett untauglich wäre?



Symion schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht würde ich mal einen McLeod Highlandervariante als Testdämpfer rumgehen lassen (200x57, daher passt nicht beim 2018er).



Würde ich super spannend finden, um sich mal selbst ein Bild von diesem Tuning-Gedöns zu machen. Falls du auch nach AT verleihen würdest, melde ich mich mal an (für einen Zeitraum, wenn der Schnee hier in Tirol weniger is...)


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Januar 2018)

Also ich hab ja schon 3 Dämpfer von @Symion im Einsatz (ok, 2 nicht mehr) und bin mehr als zufrieden. 

Am Reign 2015 fahr ich aber auch zeitweise einen Coil Dämpfer (Roco TST Coil) und bin von der Performance „überwältigt“! Ok, ich springe keine fetten Drops damit (hab für so was ein Glory), aber ohne Ahnung von Kennlinnien zu haben, kommt mir der Coil auch perfekt vor.
Der original RS (ohne +) war Mist, der normale Monarch Plus RCT3 (ohne Debon Air) war Mist. Getuned war er OK. Aber vor allem bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen (in Wurzel und Steinfelder) wurde er zu einem Stück Holz, getuned war es dann halt weiches Holz.
Wirklich „zufrieden“ war ich erst mit einem Fox Float X Factory (aus einem Trailfox ... mit dem Trailfox Tune). Wenn ihr den günstig erwischt, der ist mMn echt gut im Reign.
Aber der Roco TST Coil ist um Welten feinfühliger, schneller und bietet mir (90 kg, 550er Feder) absolut ausreichend support?
Wohl gemerkt, ohne fette Sprünge! Das kann ich im Reign zu wenig beurteilen...


----------



## bergling (30. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> obei
> 
> @Symion , was mich hier jetzt wundert: Dass einige EWS Rennen mit 'altem' Reign und Coil bestritten wurden?! Dass die Jungs vermutlich Druckstufen und Federhärten fahren, die uns die Handgelenke brechen würden steht außer Frage. Nur warum sollte man das (=Coil) im Renneinsatz machen, wenn der Hinterbau wirklich komplett untauglich wäre?



Hi, ich bin von der Dämpferkenntnis von Symion auch wirklich angetan und fahre nen Dämpfer von ihm/dir.
Spannend hier!
Würde mich sehr freuen, hier weitere Optimierungstipps für den Dämpfer im Reign mitzunehmen. Mich wundert nur wirklich, dass die rechnerische mangelnde Progression offenbar nicht mit dem Fahrempfinden vieler Fahrer übereinstimmt. Ob das wirklich am Einsatzbereich liegt?

Ich fahre wie gesagt den Vivid Coil mit 450er-Feder bei 80 kg Pilotengewicht, ca. 33% Sag. Das ist übrigens die Federhärte die Yoan Barelli (heißt es nicht so?) bei vergleichbarem Gewicht im Vivid gefahren ist (EWS-Giant Team 2016).
Hier geht es ja kaum um mögliche Fahrkünste, aber ich nutze das Bike inkl. mittlerer Roadgaps auf Endurostrecken und teilweise im Bikepark (neben dem DH-ler) wirklich intensiv mit ordentlichem Tempo.
Mir ist der Hinterbau wirklich nur sehr sehr selten durchgeschlagen, ich schätze sehr den Gegenhalt. Funktioniert deutlich besser als mit Luftdämpfern, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Komisch.

Ich hätte insofern auch Lust, nen McLeod Highlandervariante als Testdämpfer auszuprobieren, @Symion. In Finale oder hier in Freiburg sind die Strecken auch jetzt im Winter weitgehend fahrbar inkl. mittlerer Sprünge.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Sput (30. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre jetzt den Fox Float X im Reign 2016 und muss sagen es ist ein neues Rad... Schluckt alles weg und geht bergauf in firm Einstellung wie der Teufel. Kein Vergleich zum Monarch RT Debonair.


----------



## tibo13 (31. Januar 2018)

Habe seit Ende 2017 den Vivid R2C Coil im 16er Reign verbaut. Bei ca.90kg fahrfertig nutze ich eine 550er Feder was ca. 28-30% Sag ergibt. Ich fahre mit dem Rad 80% DH und 20% Touren. Auf der lokalen DH Strecke mit Steinfeld, Drops und größeren Sprüngen hatte ich bis dato Null Durchläge. Wie der Coil sich im Bikepark schlägt wird sich hoffentlich in ein paar Monaten zeigen. Das Ansprechverhalten ist um Welten feinfühliger als mit Luft und vermittelt ein deutlich höheres Grip-Niveau am Hinterrad.

ABER: Eine geringe Progression ist definitiv spürbar. Das Plus an Feinfühligkeit und Grip erkauft man sich meiner Meinung nach mit etwas weniger Popp und Lebhaftigkeit. Das Reign war schon immer ein Rad, das ich eher als Hau-Drauf-Geschoss denn als filigranes Technik-Bike einstufen würde. Mit einem Coil Dämpfer wird der Charakter meiner Meinung nach noch verstärkt. Es wandert halt noch etwas mehr weg vom verspieltem Enduro hin zum Mini-DHler. Das muss man wollen/mögen und ist sicher nicht für jeden etwas.

Für Leute mit einem höheren Tourenanteil ist ein Coil ohne Lock meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Mit dem Vivid wippt das Reign deutlich stärker, als mit dem serienmäßigen Monarch RT.

Ich bin momentan etwas hin und her gerissen. Ich mag den Zugewinn an Grip und das subjektive „Stabilitätsgegfühl“, das der Coil bei mir auslöst. Auf der anderen Seite vermisse ich etwas die Lebhaftigkeit des Air. Best of both worlds wird wohl schwer zu bekommen sein. Erst recht wenn das Budget knapp ist.

Auf keinen Fall möchte ich jedoch zurück zum Monarch RT. Der ist in meinen Augen nur zum reinen Tourenfahren im Reign zu gebrauchen. Wer damit auskommt hat sich für mein Empfinden das falsche Bike gekauft.


----------



## piilu (31. Januar 2018)

Blöde Frage aber wie lässt sich physikalisch der Pop von nem Rahmen erklären?


----------



## flipdascrip (31. Januar 2018)

Roco Coil R und Coil TST im 16-er Reign mit 550er Feder und bis zu 90 kg (Tendenz zum Glück sinkend) nackt. Durchschläge kann ich nicht bestätigen! Das ganze sicherlich mehr auf natürlichen trails als im Bikepark aber sicher kein "Tourenfahrer mit zu dickem Rad"!


----------



## flipdascrip (31. Januar 2018)

und die Rocos taugen mir besser als der 053 S3C2R


----------



## bummel42 (1. Februar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ja - könnte stimmen...
> Ich teste noch weiter -leider darf man seit Frederieke wohl bis Ende Februar (!!) nicht in den Wald...



Also, ich war schon wieder ein paar Mal im Deister.
Kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. Februar 2018)

Jo - da hat der Sturm offensichtlich nicht ganz so doll gewütet, wie hier im Teuto...
Hier wurde gerade das Waldbetretungsverbot bis Ende Februar verlängert... :-(


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Februar 2018)

Sollst ja auch nicht betreten, sondern befahren......


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. Februar 2018)

Na klasse.
Das sagste mir jetzt...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. Februar 2018)

Wenn man die vielen Kommentare hier liest, stellt man ja fest, dass es echt vielen Fahrern so geht, wie mir.
Unzufrieden mit dem Standarddämpfer.
Da wird geschraut und gebastelt...
Ich denke, nee, ich weiß, dass wir mitnichten alle übermotorosiert fahren...
Lustig.
Und komisch, dass viele Tests der Mags mit diesen Standarddämpfern immer so zufrieden waren...
Ist das evtl. tats. ein Gewichtsproblem?
Leute bis ca. 75 kg kommen mit Standard klar, alle darüber nicht?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Februar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ist das evtl. tats. ein Gewichtsproblem?
> Leute bis ca. 75 kg kommen mit Standard klar, alle darüber nicht?



Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gehe ich davon aus das es so ist!


----------



## kurt8791 (2. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: ist die Montage des Manitou McLeod problemlos mit den Schrauben/Buschen des Monarch möglich?
Modell Reign 1 2017 mit original Monarch + debonair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (3. Februar 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gehe ich davon aus das es so ist!


Daher empfehle ich immer den normalen Monarch+.
DebonAir funktioniert nicht in den höheren Gewichtsklassen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. Februar 2018)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: ist die Montage des Manitou McLeod problemlos mit den Schrauben/Buschen des Monarch möglich?
> Modell Reign 1 2017 mit original Monarch + debonair.



Wenn der Dämpfer noch dieselben Maße hat, wie's 15er: Ja.


----------



## kurt8791 (6. Februar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer noch dieselben Maße hat, wie's 15er: Ja.



200x57 ist es beim 2017er. Sollte also klappen. Danke!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (17. Februar 2018)

So. Kleines Update zum RS Kage.
Feinstes Ansprechverhalten sorgt für satte Straßenlage.
Downhillermäßig.
Sprünge aus über 1 m ins Flat: Mmmpf...
Aaaber: Nur bergab ist das geil.
Denn trotz schon 650er Feder (!!) und 2 Klicks Druckstufe sackt das Heck stark ein.
So tritt man stark von hinten und kommt schon in der Ebene nur mühsam vorwärts. Berghoch jedoch sinkt der Sitzwinkel gefühlt gen 65 Grad und man quält sich Steigungen auf dem größten Ritzel hoch, wo man sonst noch 4 mal schalten kann.
Puh.
Zusätzlich schleppt man auch ca. 800 gr. Mehrgewicht mit rum.
Das macht schlicht keinen Spaß...
Und eine 800er Feder, die hoch im Hub stände hat dann wohl nur 10% SAG und ... gibts die überhaupt??
So ist das Reign nur im Park nutzbar, rauscht aber durch den Hub und schlägt aber auch bei bereits kleineren Sprüngen durch...
Irgendwie passen wir wohl einfach nicht zusammen...


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2018)

Also mich würde mal interessieren wie Groß, Schwer und welche Schrittlänge du ( @RALLE K. ! ) hast.

Hört sich für dich/von dir echt arg unpassend an, das Reign. Ich bin ja auch gleich mal mit was unzufrieden, aber so extrem wie bei dir.... hmm. Da muss wohl was im Argen sein?


----------



## Jierdan (18. Februar 2018)

Mehr Druckstufe/LSC. Mein Vivid mit 600er Feder ist in Saalbach bei 105kg fahrfertig nicht im Federweg versackt.

Ansonsten bleib ich dabei: hol dir einen Luftdämpfer mit verhältnismäßig kleinem Volumen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Februar 2018)

1,87 m
87er Schrittlänge
100 kg

Ja...
Das Reign und ich - wir führen eine eher ambivalente Beziehung. 
Eine Art Hassliebe...
Mir will das einfach auch von der Geo nicht recht taugen...
Zuuu lang, zuuu flach, viel zuuu kurzes Steuerrohr...
Nenene... das taugt alles recht gut, wenn's steil bergab geht, aber es geht halt nicht immer steil bergab...
Und man ballert auch nicht immer Vollgas...
Longer und slacker is halt nich auch automatisch besser und spaßiger...
Mein Focus Vice hat nur 120/130 mm Hub und ist deutlich gemäßigter...
Natürlich kann ich damit viel  weniger auf einer echten Knallstrecke ausrichten, schließlich fehlen das 30-40 mm.
Aber es macht mir deutlich mehr Spaß als das Reign...
Ich werd mich wohl trennen müssen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Februar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mehr Druckstufe/LSC. Mein Vivid mit 600er Feder ist in Saalbach bei 105kg fahrfertig nicht im Federweg versackt.
> 
> Ansonsten bleib ich dabei: hol dir einen Luftdämpfer mit verhältnismäßig kleinem Volumen.


Ja. Wegen des eher degressiven Hinterbaus macht das Sinn. Komisch nur, dass Giant da ab Werk auch eher Dämpfer mit großer Kammer verbaut.
Noch komischer, dass ich mit dem den Federweg nicht voll genutzt habe und er zudem unsensibel war...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Februar 2018)

Schade, denn eigtl. mag ich das Reign. Aber ich hab jetzt bald keinen Bock mehr.
Ich hol mir jetzt n Alu Capra in 27,5 oder 29.
Oder das neue Nomad...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Februar 2018)

Ich ziehe die Tage mal (m)ein Fazit mit den 123 Dämpfern, die ich bisher getestet habe...
Mir fällt übrigens grad ein, dass ich noch eine günstig erstandene Marzocchi im Keller habe, die könnt ich auch noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (18. Februar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ja. Wegen des eher degressiven Hinterbaus macht das Sinn.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Hinterbau degressiv ist?

Es ist nicht die Progression eines Capras, aber degressiv schaut anders aus...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (18. Februar 2018)

Na ja, progressiv isser aber jetzt nicht... auf jeden Fall fühlt er sich nicht so an...
Sonst würd er ja beim Coil auch nicht so durchrauschen.

Ich habe aber heute noch mal die LSC probiert und bin jetzt bei 4 von 7. Alles mehr schränkt das Ansprechverhalten zu sehr ein. 
Dazu hab ich die Vorspannung nochmals erhöht.
Jetzt fahr ich halt noch mal...
Irgendwie will ich ja auch, dass es funzt...


----------



## Symion (19. Februar 2018)

Das Reign ist moderat progressiv und die Alten auch recht hoch übersetzt. Mit deinem Gewicht passen die Standartunes halt nicht zusammen, daher rauschen sie durch.
Da ist bei einem Capra nur bedingt besser, daher die Dämpfung wird auch dort (standard) zu schwach sein, nur wird es durch die sehr starke Progression kaschiert. Ideal ist das dann aber auch nicht.
Bei über 90/95kg und hang zum "ballern" sollte man sich den Dämpfer tunen lassen. Dann wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## RALLE K. ! (19. Februar 2018)

Ja. Die Leute mit den meisten Problemen sind die >90 kg...

Interessant ist aber auch, dass ich mit noch keinem bike soviel Arbeit hatte, um es abzustimmen, wie mit dem Reign. 
Und ich hatte schon so einige...
Da hat das auch ohne Spezialtune geklappt.
ZB das Focus Vice: Da ist ein relativ einfacher Super Deluxe R drin.
SAG eingestellt, ein paar Mal die Bordsteinkante runter für den Rebound.
Fertig.

Hm...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (23. Februar 2018)

*
So, hier nun die Zusammenfassung meines never-ending-dämpfer-tests…*

Vorweg: Die Aussagen gelten für mich (1,87 m, 100 kg) und mein 2015er Reign 2 LTD und jeweils Standarddämpfer, also ohne Spezialtune. Sie sind nicht, bzw. nur bedingt auf andere bikes und Fahrertypen übertragbar!

Ausgangslage:

Das Reign wurde gekauft, weil ich ein abfahrtstarkes und doch kletterfreudiges Enduro haben wollte.

Alle Tests sprachen von dem überragenden Hinterbau und der perfekten Bergabperformance a lá „schluckt alles weg“… „Staubsauger“… „Minidownhiller“ etc….

Im Original sind eine *Pike RC Solo Air (160 mm)* und ein *Monarch RT Debon Air (200 x 57 mm, 160 mm) *verbaut.

Von Anfang an wollte sich dieses Gefühl allerdings nicht einstellen, weder vorne noch am Hinterbau. Die Pike wurde nach ca. 250 km gegen eine Fox 36 getauscht und somit war vorne alles iO.

Der Dämpfer war das große „Problem“.

*Nach und nach nun noch einmal alle Dämpfer meiner Testreihe mit einer kurzen Zusammenfassung.*

-          *Originaldämpfer: RS Monarch RT Debon Air, 302 Gramm*
Völlig überforderter (Schotter)Tourendämpfer mit kaum einstellbarer Zugstufe, da zu wenig Klicks. Entweder zu wenig oder zu viel… Kaum sensibel im Ansprechverhalten, da er wahnsinnig viel Druck braucht, dennoch aber den Hub nicht nutzt. Bei schnellen Schlägen (Wurzelpassagen oÄ) verhärtet er und fühlt sich an wie ein Stück Holz.
_*Fa(hr)zit: Gruselig. Wahrscheinlich eher was für Leichtgewichte…*_

*-          XFusion O2RL, 258 Gramm*
Sehr leichter und mit wenig Druck fahrbarer Dämpfer, der gut anspricht, schön im Hub steht und eine gute Zugstufe hat. Die könnte jedoch mehr "Zwischen"klicks haben. Mit der 4-Stufen-Druckstufe von offen bis fast zu, schlägt er nie durch, nutzt aber trotzdem den ganzen Federweg. Deutlich besser, als der Monarch, aber bei schnellen, dicken Wurzelteppichen kommt auch er ins Straucheln und bügelt nicht mehr alles weg.
*Fa(hr)zit: Leicht! DER Tourendämpfer schlechthin!*

*-          Fox Float CTD, 280 Gramm*
Zwar geht der CTD Fox-typisch bei mittleren Schlägen recht weit in den Hub, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr, sehr gut. Die Zugstufe arbeitet fein und ist breitbandig einstellbar und der Hinterbau wird mit dem CTD schön fluffig und federt Sprünge sanft ab, ohne durchzuschlagen. Da kann man stumpf über armdicke Wurzeln rüber und von hohen Absätzen droppen. Top!
Kleine Überraschung: Beim Ausbau des Fox festgestellt, dass die obere Dämpferaufhängung beim Einfedern über den Körper des Dämpfers schrappt und sich dort abschleift. Auf der Kettenblattseite noch deutlich mehr als links...
_*Fa(hr)zit: Top Dämpfer mit super Funktion, super einstellbar. Leider schrappt die Anlenkung des Giant… Sehr schade.*_

*-          Manitou McLeod, 280 Gramm*
Der McLeod arbeitet "unauffällig" gut und ist er einmal eingestellt, muss man kaum mehr an ihm rumfummeln. Er braucht recht wenig Druck und steht dennoch im Vergleich zum Fox stabiler im mittleren Federweg. Bei Absprüngen und Landungen bietet er ein schön sanftes Zurückkehren zum vollen Hub ohne zu kicken, bei schnellen Schlagfolgen ist er schnell genug, um sich NICHT in den Federweg zu ziehen oder sich zu verhärten. Er schluckt alles, was ihm in den Hub kommt klaglos weg, wirkt aber dennoch irgendwie eine Kleinigkeit zu wenig "lebendig". Er hat eine sehr gute, fast schon zu starke Endprogression. Die 4-Phasen-IPA-Druckstufe ist sehr gut gelungen und trotz nur einer Umdrehung Zugstufe ohne Klicks arbeitet diese sehr, sehr gut!
_*Fa(hr)zit: Der McLeod ist ein Top Dämpfer, der schnell eingestellt ist und sich auf jeder Strecke gut schlägt. Mit deutlichen Klicks und etwas mehr Verstellweg bei der Zugstufe wäre er besser handelbar.*_

*-          Fox DHX Air 5.0, 420 Gramm*
Bei DHX sitzt das Ventil leider leicht "hinter" der Schwinge, so dass man keine Pumpe mehr ansetzen kann. Selbst die kl. Schraubkappe passt nicht mehr drauf. Am besten pumpt man ihn erst voll, baut ihn ein und lässt dann mit nem Inbus zB so viel ab, dass der SAG passt. Viel wird das aber nicht sein, da er recht viel Druck braucht. Zum Pumpen muss man ihn dann zwangsweise oben rausschrauben und Richtung Unterrohr schwenken...
Zum Ansprechverhalten: Sahnig! Top Dämpfung! Federweg ausgenutzt ohne Durchschläge! Butterweich, auch verpatzte Landungen oder welche auf Wurzeln werden bestens geschluckt. In Anliegern sackt er nicht zu tief ein, die Zugstufe arbeitet tippitoppi und das Bottomout verhindert Durchschläge. Wurzelpassagen, Steinfelder, egal - Vollgas durch. Der Dämpfer gibt Vertrauen und man traut sich einiges mehr zu, als mit anderen! Geht's lange auf Schotter berhoch, legt man den Hebel um und der Hinterbau ist weitestgehend ruhig gestellt.
_*Fa(hr)zit: Top! So muss das sein! Mit dem DHX kommt echtes Mini-Downhiller-Feeling auf! Der beste Dämpfer bisher! Kleines Manko: Das Luftventil ist nicht mehr erreichbar.*_

*-          Cane Creek DB Inline, 340 Gramm*
Luftdruck, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Spacer, Climbswitch – den DB kann man bis ins letzte Detail abstimmen. Und genau das scheint sein Problem zu sein: Ja, er funktioniert sehr ordentlich, aber irgendwie hat man immer das Gefühl, dass er Federweg "verschenkt". Kontert man das über die HSC und zusätzliche Spacer, wird er zu hart und unsensibel. Hat man ihn beim Treppen shreddern und Springen optimal abgestimmt und fährt zurück auf den Trail, ist er hier wieder zu unsensibel. Also nimmt man HSC und HSR wieder etwas raus, um beim nächsten Sprung erneut etwas durch den Hub zu rauschen und zu schnell zurückzufedern...
Es macht fast den Eindruck, dass man ihn immer nur für eine bestimmte Begebenheit/Fahrsituation optimal abstimmen kann, was bei 4 Knöpfchen und einem 3er Inbus auf dem Trail eher doof ist...
*Fa(hr)zit: Weder Fisch noch Fleisch – irgendwie ist der DB in keiner Situation so richtig geil. Ent- oder weder… Er funzt solide aber man fummelt sich echt dusselig...*

*-          Rock Shox Kage Coil, 932 Gramm*
Sprünge aus über 1 m ins Flat: Mmmpf... Feinstes Ansprechverhalten auf jeden kleinen Kiesel – ja, das kriegt meist nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer hin. Geilo!
Aaaber: Nur bergab ist das geil. Denn trotz schon 650er Feder (!!) und einigen Klicks Druckstufe sackt das Heck stark ein. So tritt man von hinten und kommt schon in der Ebene nur mühsam vorwärts. Berghoch liegt der Sitzwinkel gefühlt bei 65 Grad und man quält sich Steigungen auf dem größten Ritzel hoch, wo man sonst noch 4 mal schalten kann. Zusätzlich schleppt man auch ordentlich Mehrgewicht mit rum. Das macht kaum Spaß...
_*Fa(hr)zit: So ist das Reign nur im Park nutzbar, rauscht aber durch den Hub und schlägt schon bei bereits kleineren Sprüngen durch... *_


_*

Mein Gesamtfa(hr)zit:*_
*Der Fox DHX Air 5.0 ist für mich der beste Dämpfer. Mit ihm liegt das Reign tats. nahezu „wie ein Brett“ und bietet eine echt gute Abfahrtsperformance. Die Dämpfung erzeugt ein supersattes Gefühl und bringt Ruhe ins Heck. Er ist nur moderat schwerer als andere Luftdämpfer und bietet sich auch locker für Touren an. Zudem: Einmal einstellen – fertig.*


Hui – jetzt hab ich aber auch keine Lust mehr…


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2018)

Jetzt noch ein Tutorial wie man beim Reign möglichst schnell den Dämpfer tauscht


----------



## RALLE K. ! (25. Februar 2018)

Ja. Wenn's einer kann, dann ich...


----------



## flipdascrip (25. Februar 2018)

Du wolltest noch einen zocchi testen.....hast du erwähnt meine ich.
Wie gesagt, die Roco Coils passen meiner Meinung nach gut ins Reign. 
Bei der Federhärte wird es bei deinem Gewicht allerdings langsam eng......vermutlich. 
Nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Februar 2018)

Ich bekomme den nirgends halbwegs günstig. 
Und da ich jetzt schon so viel Geld in Dämpfer gesteckt habe, dass ich mir davon ein halbes Capra hätte kaufen können...
.. beende ich die Testserie jetzt.

Ich werde den Kage jetzt noch 2-3 mal fahren, dann kommt aber der Fox DHX rein. 
Viell. teste ich den noch mal im Zusammenspiel mit der neuen Marzocchi 350 CR, die ich günstig gekauft habe...

Dann ist aber Schluss und das Reign wird verkauft.
(Dann wohl wieder mit Pike und Monarch - also fast neuen Federelementen... ;-)

Hole mir dann das... hm... 
29er Alu-Capra mit 160? 
Das 27,5er Alu-Capra mit 170? 
Oder doch ein 27,5er Nomad mit 170?...

Und bis dahin nehm ich auch ab. Versprochen.
(Wobei ich das bei dem progressiven Capra-Hinterbau gar nicht müsste... Grübel...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (26. Februar 2018)

schau mal ob du ein icb2, jeffsy oder ein twoface irgendwo Probe fahren kannst. ausgehend von deinen Beschreibungen wäre ich davon ausgegangen dass du mit einem moderaten enduro mehr Spaß als mit einem quasi-Freerider/miniDH haben könntest.

falls doch: ungedingt einen Blick auf ein Alutech Sennes werfen. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. Februar 2018)

Ja. 
Aber ich werd dann hier im Teuto eher mein Trailbike und E fahren.
Das neue Superenduro ersetzt dann das Reigb und das Glory, welches ich dann auch verkaufen werde.
Dann hab ich
130/120 mm Trailbike für den Teuto.
160 mm E-bike für Alles.
170 mm All-in-one zum Ballern und fürn Park.

Das muss reichen...

Sennes FR ist dabei eine Option...


----------



## EddyAC (26. Februar 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> 1,87 m
> 87er Schrittlänge
> 100 kg
> 
> ...



Gefühlt brauchst Du kein Reign, kein Vice, sondern ein SAM


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2018)

fibie schrieb:


> Ich hab mein 2016er reign ca 3 Monate
> War nur im Wald auf Trails da hätte ich gutes feeling was Dämpfung und handling betrifft.
> Letztes we in Lac blanc gewesen und musste feststellen das die Pike Rc nix ist ..bei schnellen Passagen oder Wurzeln wird die echt hart und das geht auf Finger ..die waren irgendwann auch tot .mit dem hatte ich nicht gerechnet.hab rumprobiert aber leider selbe Problem.denkt ihr Umbau auf FAST 3-Way Factory Kit lohnt oder doch andere ..
> Der Monarch zb hat super gearbeitet..



Ja, schnelle Passagen mit der Pike mag ich auch nicht. Daher sieht mein aktueller Ansatz zum Umgang mit diesem Phänomen so aus:





Der erste Eindruck ist sehr vielversprechend. Die Gabel arbeitet bereits dort feinfühlig, wo ich eigentlich die Reifen in der Pflicht sehe. Danach bleibt sie aber sparsam mit dem Federweg und macht sowohl beim Ballern als auch beim Springen viel Spaß.  Nur alles, was in Richtung Wheelie geht, braucht wesentlich mehr Kraft.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2018)

Zuviel Zugstufe..? Ich hab meine Mattoc sehr weit auf (ist aber auch grad kalt jetzt, da wird das Öl zäh).


----------



## RALLE K. ! (24. März 2018)

Ein Giant Reign fährt übrigens am besten, wenn man es durch ein Santa Cruz Nomad ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (24. März 2018)

Naja für nen bruchteil der Kohle hättest du dir im Reign halt auch nen Fox X2 rein packen können. Mit der Fox vorne warst du ja zufrieden... 

Aber viel Spaß damit!


----------



## rzOne20 (24. März 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ein Giant Reign fährt übrigens am besten, wenn man es durch ein Santa Cruz Nomad ersetzt.


Mich würd deine Einschätzung dann interessieren, also Vergleich der beiden Bikes dann !


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. März 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Naja für nen bruchteil der Kohle hättest du dir im Reign halt auch nen Fox X2 rein packen können. Mit der Fox vorne warst du ja zufrieden...
> 
> Aber viel Spaß damit!



There have you right...
Aber Thema Reign ist jetzt durch.
Ich wollte jetzt auch einfach was Neues...
Reign wird dann jetzt verkauft.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. März 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Mich würd deine Einschätzung dann interessieren, also Vergleich der beiden Bikes dann !



Mach ich.
Bis jetzt nur Bordsteinkanten und ein paar kl. Absätze gerollt zum Fahrwerk (grob) einstellen.
Die Geo (XL) taugt mir super. Obwohls länger ist, sitz ich nicht so gestreckt, wie aufm Reign.
Und schon jetzt steht fest:
Der Hinterbau ist Stausauger-Plüschsofa-Schluckspecht-traumhaft!

Fahrbericht folgt.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. März 2018)

Ist übrigens das günstigste Alu-Nomad, das R.

Der Geovergleich hat ergeben, dass das Oberrohr tats. sogar 12 mm kürzer als beim Reign ist.
Dazu das etwas längere Nomad-Steuerrohr und schon sitzt man nicht mehr wie auf einer Streckbank.
Der Reach ist dafür beim  Nomad ca. 10 mm länger.
Der Nomad-Sitzwinkel ist zudem etwas steiler und da sich der VPP-Hinterbau beim Treten kaum bewegt, tritt man in der Ebene schon mal deutlich effizienter von oben, ohne dass der Dämpfer wippt. Das Nomad geht gut nach vorne.
Erster echter Test folgt dann (hoffentlich) diese Woche.

Bisher bin ich aber sehr happy!


----------



## Jierdan (26. März 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ist übrigens das günstigste Alu-Nomad, das R.
> 
> Der Geovergleich hat ergeben, dass das Oberrohr tats. sogar 12 mm kürzer als beim Reign ist.
> Dazu das etwas längere Nomad-Steuerrohr und schon sitzt man nicht mehr wie auf einer Streckbank.
> ...


maestro ist doch auch nur giants Name für VPP, oder?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rzOne20 (26. März 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> maestro ist doch auch nur giants Name für VPP, oder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Mehr oder weniger...

Aber: 
Dämpfereinbaulänge Giant: 200 mm / Federweg Giant: 160 mm
Dämpfereinbaulänge Giant: 230 mm / Federweg Giant: 170 mm


----------



## piilu (26. März 2018)

Entscheident ist nicht die EBL sondern der Hub ob da 3mm so nen krassen Unterschied ausmachen


----------



## RALLE K. ! (26. März 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> maestro ist doch auch nur giants Name für VPP, oder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Ja - aber Eingelenker ist ja auch nicht gleich Eingelenker.
Die beiden Originalhinterbauten unterscheiden sich extrem!
Beim Giant hatte ich immer... na ja, das wissen wir ja alles...
Beim Nomad ist der Hinterbau von Anfang an dermaßen supersatt und sensibel - ein Traum!

Hinzu kommt beim Nomad aber auch der Superdeluxe, der dem ollen Monarch haushoch überlegen ist.
Den hab ich jetzt in drei bikes, mit und ohne Piggybag. 
Im Eingelenker (Focus Vice), abgestützen Mehrgelenker (Merida eOnesixty) und im Nomad (VPP) - und in allen funzt er sehr, sehr gut!! 
Ganz das Gegenteil zum Monarchen, den ich zuvor in 4 anderen bikes hatte - und überall rausgeschmissen habe...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (27. März 2018)

So, 1. Testfahrt.
Waldwege und Treppengeballer.
Das Nomad fährt in der Ebene und bergauf echt top. Klettert gut, angenehme Sitzposition, schöne Geo.
Der Hinterbau bleibt weitestgehend ruhig beim normalen Pedalieren, "wackelt" nur minimal, wenn man stärker tritt. (Und das mit dem normalen Dämpfer ohne Druckstufe...)
Es fühlt sich weder träge noch zäh an, eher recht lebendig und wendig. Und stabil-steif - vom Lenker bis zu den Reifen. 
Beim Treppen ballern und springen funzt es out of the box jetzt schon tippitoppi, ohne dass ich da groß dran rumfummeln musste.
Die Yari spricht (noch) etwas zäh an und muss sich noch einlaufen, aber der Hinterbau ist jetzt schon brutal gut.
Da wird es die Yari wohl schwer haben...

Bis jetzt bin ich aber sehr happy!
Alles richtig gemacht.

Dieses Gefühl bzgl. des Fahwerks hatte ich beim Reign erst nach massiven Umbauarbeiten.
 Weitere Infos folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. April 2018)

Erste, echte Waldrunde gedreht mit ein paar Sprüngen, Steigungen, Kurven, Wurzeln und zum Abschluss wieder Treppen an der Schule.
Was soll ich sagen...
Es fährt sich in allen Belangen besser, als das Reign:
Pedaliert ziemlich effektiv auf der Straße Richtung Wald, klettert top, flitzt agil über den Trail, läuft stoisch im Speeddownhill und hat einen alles überragenden Hinterbau!
Die Yari läuft auch mittlerweile sensibel und weich, ohne durchzuschlagen (1 Token).
Ein Traum!
I love it!


----------



## aibeekey (4. April 2018)

Dass das Bike gut geht und du glücklich bist, möchte ich gar nicht in Frage stellen.

Aber die Tatsache, dass du die Pike RC gehasst hast und die Yari nun im Vergleich zur Fox 36 nicht bemängelst, finde ich ein wenig kurios.
Theorie hin oder her, so ein HSC Shimstack hat schon seine Berechtigung und den besitzt die Yari nunmal nicht.
Sollte vor allem dann auffallen, wenn es schnell und ruppig wird, weil einfach eine geschwindigkeitsabhängige Dämpfung fehlt.
Allerdings kosten die Kartuschen/Druckstufen von Fast und MST ja nicht die Welt, sollte sich die Euphorie des Neuen dann doch mal gelegt haben


----------



## fntms (5. April 2018)

Also diese zwei Biester haben sich in der Toskana hervorragend gemacht  Eins davon ist leider nicht meins  
Vorne Lyrik RC mit 180 mm und hinten halt der Standard Dämpfer vom 1.5 LTD


----------



## fntms (5. April 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ist übrigens das günstigste Alu-Nomad, das R.
> 
> Der Geovergleich hat ergeben, dass das Oberrohr tats. sogar 12 mm kürzer als beim Reign ist.
> Dazu das etwas längere Nomad-Steuerrohr und schon sitzt man nicht mehr wie auf einer Streckbank.
> ...



Dein Reign bist du auch in XL gefahren? Habe von einem Reign L auf XL gewechselt und bin bei 1,88 m sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung. Finde das Nomad Alu jedoch auch sehr interessant! Schöne Farbe hast Du da auch.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. April 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Dass das Bike gut geht und du glücklich bist, möchte ich gar nicht in Frage stellen.
> 
> Aber die Tatsache, dass du die Pike RC gehasst hast und die Yari nun im Vergleich zur Fox 36 nicht bemängelst, finde ich ein wenig kurios.



Klingt komisch, is' aber so: Beide Yaris (Nomad und eBike) funzen out of the box tippitoppi!
Beim eBike von Anfang an, beim Nomad nach ca. 35 km Einlaufphase.
SAG eingestellt, Dämpfung an der Bordsteinkante grob justiert, im Gelände feinjustiert, zu Hause mit den Geländeeindrücken den SAG korrigiert. Feddich!
Beim eBike hab ich bis jetzt nicht mal nachgeschaut, ob da Tokens drin sind, weil sie einfach hammergeil arbeitet!
Butterweich, sackt aber nicht weg, arbeitet super über den ganzen Hub und schlägt dennoch nicht durch... was will man mehr?
Ob sie jetzt besser als die Fox sind... hm... zumindest sprechen beide sensibler an und gehen smoother mit den ersten ca. 10 cm Federweg um.
Im Highspeedgeballer mit medizinballgroßen Felsen im Übelstgelände kann ich noch keinen Vergleich ziehen...
Aber die Pike stecken sie mal locker in die Tasche.

Die "Euphorie des Neuen" gibt's bei mir übrigens schon lange nicht mehr, da habe ich in 22 Jahren mtb schon zu viele bikes getestet und auch selber besessen und wurde deeuphorisiert.
Die ist einer gesunden _Neupsis _gewichen, einer Mischung aus Neugier und Skepsis.
Wenn das Neue dann super funktioniert, freu ich mich.
Manchmal ist's aber auch anders - wie bei der völlig überhypten Pike und dem ollen Monarch RT im Reign... dann ärger ich mich.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. April 2018)

fntms schrieb:


> Vorne Lyrik RC mit 180 mm und hinten halt der Standard Dämpfer vom 1.5 LTD



Wurd ja schon mehrfach berichtet: Der Monarch mit Piggy ist da deutlich besser, als der ohne. Und die Lyrik mit 180 vorne ist auch mal ne Ansage. Dann hätten wir aber noch das Fahrergewicht, welches offensichtlich speziell beim Monarchen das ganz entscheidende Kriterium ist.
Alle Deluxe Dämpfer in meinen anderen bikes funzen da deutlichst (!!) besser - ganz ohne Tuning.
Ich würd übrigens den Bulli mit 4 x 200 mm nehmen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (5. April 2018)

fntms schrieb:


> Dein Reign bist du auch in XL gefahren?


Ja - passt und gefällt mir bei 1,87 aber irgendwie nicht: Zu lang, zu flach, zu träge, zu hecklastig. L wäre aber wohl zu kurz gewesen.
Mein Nomad in XL passt mir dagegen auf Anhieb super...


----------



## fntms (5. April 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Wurd ja schon mehrfach berichtet: Der Monarch mit Piggy ist da deutlich besser, als der ohne. Und die Lyrik mit 180 vorne ist auch mal ne Ansage. Dann hätten wir aber noch das Fahrergewicht, welches offensichtlich speziell beim Monarchen das ganz entscheidende Kriterium ist.
> Alle Deluxe Dämpfer in meinen anderen bikes funzen da deutlichst (!!) besser - ganz ohne Tuning.
> Ich würd übrigens den Bulli mit 4 x 200 mm nehmen...


Das ist ein zum Shuttle-Partybus umgebauter Militär-Iveco 

Den normalen Monarch bin ich nie gefahren, aber ich komme dank Winter- & Schulter-Reha-Wampe fahrfertig auf 105kg und da taugt mir der Monarch Plus selbst mit aktuell 35% sehr gut. Bei Sprüngen stelle ich den auf den Trail Dingsdamodus und dann ist das gut. Auch die Pike hat immer super funktioniert. Den Vergleich mit der Yari verstehe ich nicht. Die erste Pike mit Charger war damals der Lyrik R2DH mit Motion Control subjektiv weit überlegen. Aber wenn sie dir taugt - ist doch die Hauptsache. 
Zu lang finde ich das Bike mit 30 mm Vorbau auch nicht. Klar kommt der Reach mit 180 mm Gabel kürzer und der Stack höher. Da ist die Geo vom Reign halt sehr eigen. Muss man auch zu fahren wissen. 
Ich habe es ja schonmal geschrieben und bin mir jetzt sicher: Du hast für deine Fahrweise damals das falsche Bike gekauft. Dafür freut es mich jetzt aber, dass du mit deinem schicken Nomad endlich zufrieden bist.  Komplett auf das Rad schieben sollte man das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. 

Kann dann zu, necht?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. April 2018)

Das Reign selbst mag ich ja sehr, sonst hätt' ich's ja nicht gekauft.  
In meinem Fall ging der "Frust" auch mehr von den Federelementen aus.

Im Übrigen habe ich die Yari nicht mit x oder y verglichen, sondern lediglich erstaunt festgestellt, dass die super geht. Speziell bei ihr hatte ich recht große _Neupsis_. Um so verwunderter bin ich jetzt... 

Mit 180er vorne ändert sich natürlich die Geo vom Reign deutlich. 2 cm mehr dürften ca. 1 Grad flacherer Lenk- und Sitzwinkel bedeuten und knapp 2 cm weniger Reach...
Bergab bestimmt super, aber Touren fahren is' damit wohl nicht mehr lustig?...

Ich bau mein Reign jetzt zurück und verscherbel alles. Wenn jemand Dämpfer, Gabel, Reign braucht...

Kann dann jetzt echt zu.
(Nomad, baby, Nomad... )

Was sind eigtl. für Dämpfer im Bulli?
Biste DAMIT zufrieden?
Nein?
Ahhh - neuer Fred!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (6. April 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Kann dann jetzt echt zu.
> (Nomad, baby, Nomad... )





RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Ahhh - neuer Fred!!


OK, ich warte auf 
*Downhillperformance Nomad R eher schlecht - Erfahrungen?*
 



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Im Übrigen habe ich die Yari nicht mit x oder y verglichen, sondern lediglich erstaunt festgestellt, dass die super geht. Speziell bei ihr hatte ich recht große _Neupsis_. Um so verwunderter bin ich jetzt...


Das war auf deine Aussage der überhypten Pike bezogen.



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Mit 180er vorne ändert sich natürlich die Geo vom Reign deutlich. 2 cm mehr dürften ca. 1 Grad flacherer Lenk- und Sitzwinkel bedeuten und knapp 2 cm weniger Reach...
> Bergab bestimmt super, aber Touren fahren is' damit wohl nicht mehr lustig?...


Kann ich ehrlich gesagt in dem Setup noch nicht sagen. Aber wird sicher kein Zuckerschlecken mit DH Reifen und dem sehr flachen LW. Deshalb auch erstmal ein 30er KB. Muss ich mal an die China-Hochpräzisionskofferwaage aus dem Aldi hängen.
Generell geht ein Alu Reign aber wesentlich besser den Berg rauf, als das Norco Range Carbon 7.1, welches ich vorher hatte. Von daher bin ich da entspannt. 



RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> In meinem Fall ging der "Frust" auch mehr von den Federelementen aus.


Welche waren das gleich noch? Damit ich evtl. nicht mal in die selbe Falle tappe …


----------



## Jierdan (6. April 2018)

wie zufrieden bist du mit der Yari im Steilen / beim bremsen bzgl. wegsacken? das ist einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte an der pike, dass sie eher ungemütlich wird, wenn man sie über Druck oder lsc am wegsacken hindern will...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. April 2018)

fntms schrieb:


> Welche waren das gleich noch? Damit ich evtl. nicht mal in die selbe Falle tappe …



Monarch RT und Pike RC


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. April 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> wie zufrieden bist du mit der Yari im Steilen / beim bremsen bzgl. wegsacken? das ist einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte an der pike, dass sie eher ungemütlich wird, wenn man sie über Druck oder lsc am wegsacken hindern will...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Wie gesagt/geschrieben: 
Bisher läuft die erstaunlich super.
Im eBike weiß ich nach wie vor nicht, ob überhaupt Tokens drin sind...
War gestern noch ne kl. Runde E unterwegs: Steil hoch, steil runter, ein paar Sprünge, Treppen... alles supi.
Steht stabil im Hub und sackt bei Steilstücken nicht weg, selbst mit völlig offener MotionControl!
Bisher kann ich nichts benennen, was mich stören würde.
Heute gehts auf ne große Runde...

Meine spontane Idee fürs Nomad war: Yari sofort raus. Formula Selva rein.
Momentan sehe ich da für die 1000,-€-Investition allerdings keine Notwendigkeit...
Beim Nomad könnte tats. der super Hinterbau evtl. den Anlass dafür geben. Aber vorher gäbe ja auch noch AWK o. Rampcontrol...
Muss ich mal auf echt fordernden Strecken im Park u. im Deister testen...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. April 2018)

fntms schrieb:


> Downhillperformance Nomad R eher schlecht - Erfahrungen?




Ich glaub, der hieße eher:

*Nomad im Downhill besser als ich.
Was tun, um's schlechter zu machen?
*


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. April 2018)

Hat jemand nen 200x57 Dämpfer fürs Reign übrig? Kann gern auch der kleine Monarch aus dem 2er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (30. April 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen 200x57 Dämpfer fürs Reign übrig? Kann gern auch der kleine Monarch aus dem 2er sein.


Ich hab noch 3.
Cane Creek Double Barrel
Fox DHX 5 Air
RS Kage Coil


----------



## Quatschbirne (1. Mai 2018)

So bin heute die Borderline in Freiburg mit dem REIGN in L gefahren.
Mein TRANCE fahre ich in XL.

Wer die Borderline kennt, weiß, dass diese teils DH - Elemente hat und teils Trail-Flow Style. Das REIGN mit YARI Gabel fuhr sich super. 
Selbst mit 160mm Front war soviel möglich.

Verstehe also wirklich nicht, wie jemand das REIGN als eher schlecht bergab sieht. Kenne auch niemanden, der meint, das REIGN wäre bergab eher mau...


----------



## Jierdan (1. Mai 2018)

Quatschbirne schrieb:


> So bin heute die Borderline in Freiburg mit dem REIGN in L gefahren.
> Mein TRANCE fahre ich in XL.
> 
> Wer die Borderline kennt, weiß, dass diese teils DH - Elemente hat und teils Trail-Flow Style. Das REIGN mit YARI Gabel fuhr sich super.
> ...



Was wiegst denn? Und welches Reign mit welchem Dämpfer wars denn?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (1. Mai 2018)

Quatschbirne schrieb:


> Verstehe also wirklich nicht, wie jemand das REIGN als eher schlecht bergab sieht. Kenne auch niemanden, der meint, das REIGN wäre bergab eher mau...



Verstehe also wirklich nicht, wie jemand das REIGN als eher schlecht bergab sieht. = Musst du den ganzen Post lesen...
Kenne auch niemanden, der meint, das REIGN wäre bergab eher mau... = Doch. Mich...

Kann jetzt aber auch beendet werden.
Ich habe es verkauft.
Fahre jetzt Nomad.
Das geht mal echt gut.


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Mai 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> Kann jetzt aber auch beendet werden.
> Ich habe es verkauft.
> Fahre jetzt Nomad.
> Das geht mal echt gut.



@ Quatschbirne: Sprich ruhig weiter, denn der Rest ist durchaus angetan von dem Rad


----------



## RALLE K. ! (3. Mai 2018)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> @ Quatschbirne: Sprich ruhig weiter, denn der Rest ist durchaus angetan von dem Rad



_Sprich ruhig weiter,_ = Nein, bitte nicht...
_denn der Rest ist durchaus angetan von dem Rad_ = ... und fast genau so viele hadern mit zB dem ollen Monarchen oder der Pike. Auf jeden Fall mal ganz viele, die über 75 kg wiegen und wirklich bergab fahren wollen, nicht "nur" tourenmäßig...

DAS scheint nämlich das Hauptproblem zu sein, dass Monarch RT und Pike mit viel Körpergewicht eher schlecht bis nicht klarkommen...
Mit Fox sah das ja auch bei mir völlig anders aus...


----------



## flipdascrip (3. Mai 2018)

Erteilst Du jetzt hier Redeerlaubnis?


----------



## RALLE K. ! (3. Mai 2018)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Erteilst Du jetzt hier Redeerlaubnis?



Ja, bitte. 

Ne, mal im Ernst. 

Es gibt genügend Leute, die mit der DH-Performance des Reign (auch) nicht zufrieden sind. Das steht ja mittlerweile wohl außer Frage.
Es gibt auch einige Erklärungen dafür, die letztlich auf immer das Gleiche hinauslaufen: Körpergewicht, eher ungeeignete Seriendämpfer und Gabel, nötiges Shimtuning und/oder gleich andere/höherwertige Dämpfer/Gabel.
Wir sind jetzt hier auf Seite 16 und haben mittlerweile auch alles 3 mal durchgekaut:
Gewicht, Geo, Dämpferlänge, Piggybag ja oder nein, Hub, Druck, Dämpferkurve, andere Dämpfer, Klickanzahl Zugstufe, Stahl, Luft und und und...
Ich habe allein 5 oder 6 Dämpfer getestet. Und eine andere Gabel. Und ausführlichst drüber berichtet...
Andere haben das mit ihren (Dämpfer-)Erfahrungen auch getan.
Das hat echt geholfen und es war spannend, so viele Ansätze zu sehen/lesen.
Ich fand die rege Beteiligung super, aber alles, was gesagt werden musste, wurde gesagt.
Mein erster Post zum Thema ist von August 2016.
Da tut es keine Not, dass JETZT, 1 3/4 Jahr später, jemand alles in Frage stellt und die Diskussion neu aufrollt.
Von daher kann der Fred echt zu...
Abgesehen davon: Wieso sollte der Diskussionseröffner selbige nicht auch irgendwann mal beenden dürfen?
Ab jetzt is' Popcorn.
Prost.


----------



## flipdascrip (4. Mai 2018)

...... ich gebe ja zu, dass ich hier ein bischen sticheln will. Kommt mir eben ein bisschen verkrampft vor wie deine Schlussfolgerungen hier noch auf den Grabstein gemeißelt werden müssen . Und  weil sie sich diese nur bedingt mit meinen Erfahrungen decken habe ich das Ganze  auch bald nur noch beiläufig verfolgt. Aber so ganz ohne kritischen Nachruf wollte ich dich dann doch nicht davonkommen lassen. 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch einen schönen Restaufenthalt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2018)

@RALLE K. !
Threadfazit: Auf Reign folgt Sunshine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Mai 2018)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ...... ich gebe ja zu, dass ich hier ein bischen sticheln will. Kommt mir eben ein bisschen verkrampft vor....


ich gebe ja zu, dass ich hier ein bischen sticheln will. = Ach, soooo einer bist du... 
Kommt mir eben ein bisschen verkrampft vor = Nö. Ich bin total locker. Aber irgendwann is halt mal gut. Man muss ja nicht alles wieder von vorne bekakeln. Haben ja echt alles durchdiskutiert. Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier brauch dann auch keiner...

Hauptpunkt wird das Körpergewicht des Fahrers sein. Leichte Leute = alles supi. Schwere Brocken = sehr dämpferabhängig...

Mir hat's im Serientrimm eben gar nicht getaugt. Monarch RT = Gruselig. Pike RC = Geht so.
Nur nach vieeeel Bastelei und dem 6. Dämpfer...
Habe echt noch nie so elendig viel gebastelt (und Geld ausgegeben), um eine gute Performance hinzukriegen...

Nach dem Reign habe ich 3 neue bikes gekauft und ALLE funzen im Serientrimm echt gut.
Kein Wunder: keins von denen hat den ollen Monarchen drin, sondern alle den Deluxe und der läuft tats. Welten besser...
Klingt komisch - is aber so.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @RALLE K. !
> Threadfazit: Auf Reign folgt Sunshine....



Falsch.
Nomad.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2018)

Nomad, Justcrazy.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Mai 2018)

Es ist halt schon ein sehr spezieller Thread.


----------



## aibeekey (4. Mai 2018)

Schau doch einfach nicht mehr in "deinen" Thread rein?
Du wurdest weder markiert, noch zitiert auf der letzten Seite vor deinem neuerlichen post? 

Würde ich mich durch alle hersteller Foren schlagen, von denen ich eh kein Bike besitze, ware ich auch genervt


----------



## RALLE K. ! (4. Mai 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach nicht mehr in "deinen" Thread rein?
> Du wurdest weder markiert, noch zitiert auf der letzten Seite vor deinem neuerlichen post?
> 
> Würde ich mich durch alle hersteller Foren schlagen, von denen ich eh kein Bike besitze, ware ich auch genervt



Ich besitze ja das bike, bzw. besaß es.
Und: Ja, mein bike, mein Problem, "mein" Fred. Da möchte man schon wissen, ob wieder was Neues da ist.
Ich bin ja auch nicht genervt. Ich sage nur, dass das jetzt nicht wieder alles von vorne beginnen muss.
Da hat doch keiner was von. Ist doch alles gesagt.
Wenn's bahnbrechend neue Erkenntnisse aus der Welt der Dämpferkurven gibt oder jemand das/"mein" Problem McGuyver-mäßig gelöst hat - OK. Aber sonst...

Von daher fände ich die Funktion, einen Fred beenden zu können, gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Diskussionseröffnung. Diskussion ums Thema. Diskussionsbeendigung. Punkt.
Da müssten User 1, 2, und 3 dann eben einen neuen Fred zu x, y, z eröffnen - alleine schon wegen der Übersichtlichkeit.

Und es gäbe es auch weniger völlig entartete Hass-Freds und die ganzen Trolls würden sich... trollen... weil sie nix mehr zu haten haten, äh, hätten...
So. Ich muss jetzt biken.
Funky Weekend.


Ergänzung: Nicht, dass mir jetzt hier einer was falsch versteht... NEIN  - hier waren keine Hate-Posts von Forentrolls. Der Fred war zu 99,9% wirklich top.


----------



## Der M (6. August 2018)

Hey Reign Gemeinde,

ich habe das 2015er Reign auf Versagen des RT Monarch auf Vivid umgebaut. 550er Feder bei zirka 85kg mit 25% Sag macht 500g mehr Gewicht und 500% mehr Fahrspaß!!! Kann jedem, der das Reign im harten Enduro Einsatz fährt, raten einen Coil Dämpfer einzubauen. HAMMER!!! Erster Test war letztes WE in Saalbach...fett fett fett! Für Berg hoch 2 Klicks Druckstufe rein und das Reign klettert jeden Berg rauf.
Beim Umbau habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Abstandshalter (obere Buchse) 1,3 cm messen, der Dämpfer auch 1,3cm misst und der Bolzen aber 4 cm Breite misst. Ist das normal, dass die Buchse ein Millimeter mehr hat? Theoretisch müssten die Abstandshalter ja 1,35 cm messen, damit der Dämpfer kein Spiel hat. Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Idee? Danke...Grüße Marcus


----------



## RALLE K. ! (6. August 2018)

Der M schrieb:


> Hey Reign Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe das 2015er Reign auf Versagen des RT Monarch auf Vivid umgebaut. 550er Feder bei zirka 85kg mit 25% Sag macht 500g mehr Gewicht und 500% mehr Fahrspaß!!! Kann jedem, der das Reign im harten Enduro Einsatz fährt, raten einen Coil Dämpfer einzubauen. HAMMER!!! Erster Test war letztes WE in Saalbach...fett fett fett! Für Berg hoch 2 Klicks Druckstufe rein und das Reign klettert jeden Berg rauf.
> Beim Umbau habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Abstandshalter (obere Buchse) 1,3 cm messen, der Dämpfer auch 1,3cm misst und der Bolzen aber 4 cm Breite misst. Ist das normal, dass die Buchse ein Millimeter mehr hat? Theoretisch müssten die Abstandshalter ja 1,35 cm messen, damit der Dämpfer kein Spiel hat. Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Idee? Danke...Grüße Marcus




Ja - bei 85 kg könnte das mit der 550er hinhauen - ich hatte leider mit Klotten 20 kg mehr und da hing das Heck doch arg im SAG...
Mit dem Spiel... komisch. Mein Stahlfederdämpfer hat ohne weiteres reingepasst... - ohne jegliches Spiel.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. August 2018)

Der M schrieb:


> Hey Reign Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe das 2015er Reign auf Versagen des RT Monarch auf Vivid umgebaut. 550er Feder bei zirka 85kg mit 25% Sag macht 500g mehr Gewicht und 500% mehr Fahrspaß!!! Kann jedem, der das Reign im harten Enduro Einsatz fährt, raten einen Coil Dämpfer einzubauen. HAMMER!!! Erster Test war letztes WE in Saalbach...fett fett fett! Für Berg hoch 2 Klicks Druckstufe rein und das Reign klettert jeden Berg rauf.
> Beim Umbau habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Abstandshalter (obere Buchse) 1,3 cm messen, der Dämpfer auch 1,3cm misst und der Bolzen aber 4 cm Breite misst. Ist das normal, dass die Buchse ein Millimeter mehr hat? Theoretisch müssten die Abstandshalter ja 1,35 cm messen, damit der Dämpfer kein Spiel hat. Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Idee? Danke...Grüße Marcus


Meiner, MZ Roco, hat auch leichtes Spiel, also achsial!
Und, bei mir is die Feder mit 550 bei 90 kg einen Ticken zu weich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2018)

Der M schrieb:


> Hey Reign Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe das 2015er Reign auf Versagen des RT Monarch auf Vivid umgebaut. 550er Feder bei zirka 85kg mit 25% Sag macht 500g mehr Gewicht und 500% mehr Fahrspaß!!! Kann jedem, der das Reign im harten Enduro Einsatz fährt, raten einen Coil Dämpfer einzubauen. HAMMER!!! Erster Test war letztes WE in Saalbach...fett fett fett! Für Berg hoch 2 Klicks Druckstufe rein und das Reign klettert jeden Berg rauf.
> Beim Umbau habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Abstandshalter (obere Buchse) 1,3 cm messen, der Dämpfer auch 1,3cm misst und der Bolzen aber 4 cm Breite misst. Ist das normal, dass die Buchse ein Millimeter mehr hat? Theoretisch müssten die Abstandshalter ja 1,35 cm messen, damit der Dämpfer kein Spiel hat. Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Idee? Danke...Grüße Marcus



Interessant... mir hat coil in Saalbach gar nicht gefallen. Hat der Kiste jegliche Verspieltheit genommen, das Abdrücken wurde zur Qual und in den Anliegern wäre bissl mehr Gegendruck im Heck auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Am Ende hatte ich die LSC komplett zu und bin immer noch weggesackt : / (90kg, 600lbs).Wenn man insgesamt möglichst viel Bodenkontakt halten möchte, passt vermutlich.


----------



## RALLE K. ! (7. August 2018)

Fakt is mal, dass man ab 85 kg eine monströse Feder braucht...

Aber das Thema is ja eh durch bei mir - I love my new Nomad!
Set it - and forget it! Und zwar out of the box!


----------



## Der M (8. August 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Meiner, MZ Roco, hat auch leichtes Spiel, also achsial!
> Und, bei mir is die Feder mit 550 bei 90 kg einen Ticken zu weich!



Also ist ein wenig Spiel normal? Ich habe die originalen Rock Shox Buchsen bestellt und die haben das gleiche Problem. Beide Abstandhalter jeweils 0,5 mm zu schmal. Schon komisch das Rock Shox das so ausliefert. Somit bekommen die Lager der Wippe extrem Druck in Kurven. Ich habe meine Lager an der Wippe nach Saalbach mal gewechselt und der Hinterbau fühlt sich wesentlich besser an. Aber das Problem mit den Abstandhaltern auf der Buchse mag mir nicht so gefallen...... Ich tüftel mal weiter...Du fährst deinen Rocco mit dem Spiel? Grüße Marcus


----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2018)

Der M schrieb:


> Also ist ein wenig Spiel normal? Ich habe die originalen Rock Shox Buchsen bestellt und die haben das gleiche Problem. Beide Abstandhalter jeweils 0,5 mm zu schmal. Schon komisch das Rock Shox das so ausliefert. Somit bekommen die Lager der Wippe extrem Druck in Kurven. Ich habe meine Lager an der Wippe nach Saalbach mal gewechselt und der Hinterbau fühlt sich wesentlich besser an. Aber das Problem mit den Abstandhaltern auf der Buchse mag mir nicht so gefallen...... Ich tüftel mal weiter...Du fährst deinen Rocco mit dem Spiel? Grüße Marcus


Ja fahr ich so


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. August 2018)

Ich find dieses Problem sehr merkwürdig.
Als amtierender Weltmeister im Ausprobieren verschiedenster Dämpfer im Reign - ich glaub, es waren 6 - hatte ich das bei keinem einzigen...

Messt den Durchmesser und den Spalt noch mal genau aus und besorgt Euch zwei Passscheiben im Eisenwarenladen.
Damit können die Lücken ausgeglichen werden...


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. August 2018)

... oder mal nen Dreher/Schlosser fragen, ob der Euch 2 passende Buchsen drehen kann.
Ist kein großer Akt für so jemanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RALLE K. ! (10. August 2018)

... oder einfach ein Nomad kaufen.


----------



## Der M (12. August 2018)

RALLE K. ! schrieb:


> ... oder einfach ein Nomad kaufen.


Das wurde mir diese Woche sogar angeboten...✌️✨


----------



## RALLE K. ! (12. August 2018)

Kauf es!
Kauf es! 
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es! 
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es! 
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!
Kauf es!


Ohne Scheiß - das Ding ist die Macht.


----------

